# 2nd IUI On Day 3 Of 2ww.... Anyone else in my little slippers?



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

This is my second IUI, I am 35, my DH 41. This is my first posting...

My history...I spent 9 months on Clomid and having tried naturally for 6 years have been referred for IUI, (pct). This is my second try and I will be allowed one more attempt before being refereed for IVF.  I have UN- explained infertility, my consultant cannot see any reasons why we shouldn't  be getting a BFP.  My DH has no problems, in fact they said he should be given 3 gold stars to go on my notes!! So it is all very frustrating.

I spent the last cycle reading up on Fertility Friends, which was such a help but almost addictive!! So this cycle I felt a little more confident to join in!  I feel like it will be nice to put back into this wonderful "society".  Whenever I go to my clinic I wish there was a number I could ring of ladies in my position as none of our mates really understand do they?

I was wondering if there was anyone out there on their second cycle of IUI at around the same time as me?  I test about the 4th March.  It's nice to be able to relate to people isn't it, symptoms, feelings nervous breakdowns that sort of thing!! Lol ha ha!!

I need to get to grips with the abbreviations, the spelling and punctuation is hard enough.  Also I just wanted to thank all you brave, positive ladies out there who have shared your stories and problems as it has been a real comfort to me.

Well my best wishes and luck to you all xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi
welcome to FF.
I know how frustrating the "unexplained" tag is, as I am unexplained (although mine is secondary) and it doesn't give us any tangible reason as to why (or why not).
The 2ww is such an emotional time for everyone, with various emotions but hang in there hunni, we're all behind you 

I'm going to leave you some direct links to some threads/boards I think may be of help to you.

*Peer Support * (an area where other members may be able to share their own experience with any of your queries)
 *CLICK HERE* 

*IUI * (get in touch with other members going through/who have gone through iui)
 *CLICK HERE* 

*Ladies in 2ww * (an area for all our 2wwers) 
 *CLICK HERE* 

Hope these help hun 
I wish you all the best my lovely  

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Letitbe

Hope you are ok....the wait seems like forever doesn't it!....Come over to the IUI threads...they are lots of ladies going through the same as you & always more than willing to give support & advice.

take care 

Amanda x


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh how lovely, I didn't expect to get replies, Thank you so much.  Not really sure how it all "works" not even sure if you will receive this reply.

I was a permanant fixture on the 2ww site last month! It is fantastic although I did become obsessed by it! Thank you for your threads I will have a look.  Its lovely to know there are poeple out there who can relate.  Thanks girls I really am over the moon that you replied!

xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently waiting to start my 2nd IUI cycle.  I am new to this site too and like you have found it really good to read about other ladies in the same situation.  Some of my history is.....we have been trying for 6 years to conceive.  I am 30 my dh is 28.  I have PCOS which we thought was the only problem.  I had a hysteroscopy in January where they found I have a lot of polyps in my uterus and the tube leading to my uterus was nearly blocked through scar tissue.  They also found one of the polyps was blocking one of my fallopian tubes.  I have had all this removed now and had my first IUI cycle in January.  We went back after 2 weeks but although my af had started and I got a BFN the dr could not tell if I was pg as he said my ovaries were still extremly stimulated and my endometriem was very high too so we have to wait another 2 weeks to make sure evything goes back to normal before I can have my next cycle.  It is sooooooooooooooo frustrating.  I just wish we could go back and have a BFP but I know it won't work like that.

I hope evrything goes well for you.  Fingers crossed.

Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Sue, sorry to hear that. Its so hard isn't it? On my first cycle of IUI when I decided I wasn't pregnant, I just knew, I didn't really need to test, I just knew.  I then couldn't wait for the AF so I could get on with plan B....cycle 2 so here's hoping for a BFP this time! Will you be going for a plan B if a BFN?

Good luck my friend

Nik


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Nik,

I think this has to be one of the hardest things I have ever had to do.  It drives me crazy thinking about it all the time.  Everyone keeps telling me to forget about it but how on earth do you do that?!?!?!?  We have to go to hospital next Tuesday which I just want to get over and done with so we can get on with the next cycle.  How do you take your mind off of it all?

I am definately going to go ahead with as many cycles as the dr will allow.  Hopefully one will work.  I have looked into IVM rather than IVF as the next step if IUI doesn't work as this is suppose to be better suited for PCOS sufferers but I don't really want to do it (I am a complete wimp when it comes to hospital and needles and all the good stuff that goes on in them)  but I guess I will just have to get over it and do whatever it takes.  Hopefully IUI will work.

I also feel really rushed as my dh is in the army and due to go away in April and will be away pretty much for 18 months after that.  I just want that BFP!!!!  

Have you taken time off of your work for your 2ww?  I am going to ask my dr next time because I just carried on as normal after we had the first cycle and I wonder if that is where I have gone wrong.  I have read that some people were told not to have baths either but I'm not too sure if they were having IVF.

Keeping everything crossed for you
Sue
xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue, crumbs you are under pressure then with your dh going away (brave man).  Sometimes I think it's best to take a day at a time and don't look at the big picture...yes, easier said than done I know.  I am so naive when it comes to treatments and problems, I think all the knowledge I am picking up is off Fertility Friends so I am sorry if can't answer any "Technical" questions!! I know what you mean, people almost get on your nerves, they just don't have a clue.  One friend, a close one at that rang me on the Sunday after me having my first injection on the Friday and said "Any News" how insensitive....ANY NEWS?!  What did she expect me to be pregnant 3 days after 1st injection!! Deal with that one!

Well I packed my job in to be honest as I was getting so embarrased keep asking for time off.  The Boss was fine and I am sure the ladies were too but it was stressing me out too much.  On my first cycle of IUI I came home (8pm ish) put my feet up and went to bed, then didn't do much the next day and after that I was food shopping, gardening and all sorts!! SO this time I am doing nothing at all, well I am trying to do nothing at all, I'm terrible for the house work, I'm washing your cup up before you've finished your tea, so to do nothing is hard! But if it gets me a BFP I'll do nothing for ever!! ha ha 

Try not to over load your brain with it all, it will happen its just not our turn yet, all good things come to those who wait! I've always been a spoilt brat, the youngest, and all that, so I know I will get what I want eventually as I am sure you will too.  

Keep your chin up and keep positive but more importantly keep in touch!

Best wishes, Nik


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh and I forgot to say Sue, what have I been doing to keep my mind ocuppied, stupid things really, I read that a lady on FF wore a piece of orange ribbon round her wrist (fertility colour, orange) on her 2nd or 3rd cycle and she fell pregnant, probably a total coincidence but needless to say I got some orange ribbon and some beads off of Ebay (don't laugh) I'll try anything once! So I sat in with my feet up making myself an orange bracelet and I HATE ORANGE and beads and ribbon!! ha ha So not into that sort of stuff normally my brain just isn't my own anymore!! 

Nik xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello - do you mind if I join you?

I'm, hopefully, starting second round of IUI next week, so just popping the old clomid at the moment!

The comment about not knowing the technical stuff really rang a bell - I know nothing about this world, FF is so informative! My DH keeps asking where I'm learning all this stuff   

The 2ww is awful isn't it, mind you at the moment I feel like I'm on a 2ww waiting for my 2ww!!!! So that's not much better! But here's hoping it will all be worth it in the long run   

Lots of   to you all!

xxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Nik,

I have got my orange ribbon and beads out all ready     .  Some of our are the same.  My mother - in - law said I didn't have any staying power because I said I didn't want to do IVF.  I was so angry I still haven't forgiven her.

I think on my next cycle I am going to get a 2 week sick note.  We live in Germany and I work with a lot of German locals and some of the women are completed cows because they don't understand what is going on.  They just hear me say I am back off to the hospital but don't realise what I have to go through every time.  It really is quite uncomfortable at times.  Did you find it hard not to sit and think about everything that was going on all the time?  I find I even dream about it all the time.  How sad am I    .  When do you have to go back to hospital?

I read some of the threads on the IUI section last night and most people seemed to fall on their 2nd cycle.  So I am keeping everything crossed for us all that this will be our time too!!!!

Hi Dizzy one,

How are you getting on with your 2ww?  We are off back to hospital on Tuesday to see if everything has gone back to normal so I can continue my next cycle.  Then it should be another 2ww before we start again.  I'm not sure what is worse waiting to have the medication or finding out it hasn't worked!!!!  Do you find you can't wait the 2 weeks and end up doing a home test?  We did so many when I had the first cycle.  Silly really because they wouldn't show anything that early anyway but I just couldn't wait.  I don't think I could cope with the disappointment either of finding out at the hospital that it hadn't worked.

Do you get times where you just feel totally down and as though it will never happen for you?  I've had a couple of days like that in the last few weeks.  I even stood crying whilst I was washing up the other day!!!!!  How daft am I  .

Hope you both have a good day.

Sue
xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Dizzy One, another Essex Girl, I'm from Essex,

Oh that 2ww for the 2ww is murder, It was awful, even more awful I think it's the only time in your life when you prayer your AF will arrive soon!! Ironic!! With regards to the technical stuff, I didn't even know what my DH's count was and when the nurse asked me what dose of Menupur I was on I said "Oh don't you know" and she said "YES Nicola but you should too"!! she did laugh, but I just want a baby, as long as I am doing what I am told I don't need to over load my brain with the technical stuff...well that's what I thing! Oh I'm on 75mg!! and my dh's swimmers were 27million and 15million after washing! So I am learning!!

Well Dizzy One have a good day and try to keep your mind occupied, yes I know it's hard SO HARD, but last cycle I thought I was going mad!! This cycle I am trying to let it wash over me thinking if it will be it will be, early days though day 4 after basting still time to go insane...well insaner than normal!!

Love and luck to you Nik xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Sue,

Hope you are well today and you have some orange draped round you somewhere along the line!

Do you know what??

When I was just on the Clomid, no IUI just clomid, I said "Oh if it comes to it and I have to do IUI and that doesn't work I am definitely NOT doing IVF" but as time ticks by, the Clomid didn't work, my first cycle of IUI didn't work...my goal posts are being moved and actually I now most definitely would give IVF a try.  It's not that you haven't got staying power it's more "Do I want to put my body and most of all mind through all this"! Naughty mum in law! My in laws are great, BUT hound me I must say.  Last month they were on the phone every 5 minutes if it wasn't one it was another! My lot all live in NZ which is so hard but at least they leave me alone!! Ha ha well they know that when I want a chat I call them and with courtesy of TalkTalk, I can ring them every day if needs be.

Oh no it must be hard living in Germany, a long way from home with woman from hell to deal with, if you can get away with a little break, it wouldn't hurt you.  After the IUI you can get of with life as normal but I just wanted to try doing naff all, if that doesn't work next month I will just go about my business as normal, maybe not the digging and concreting the sideway of the house (long story)...

Well I can't tell you how I stay focused as I am normally a headless chicken but I think as I know what to expect this time and didn't throw myself off a bridge when it was a BFN last time I think I am coping better. I am struggling with this day time TV lark! Its terrible but I recorded it yesterday morning...what is that all about! My DH said what a hypocrite I am as I normally slate it ha.

Well will let you go.  My thoughts and best wishes are with you Sue.  Take care and talk soon Nik  xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

B*gger !!!!! Just typed a horrendously long post and it got swooped up in cyberspace!!!!!

Anyway just wnated to say hello and hope you all doing okay today.

Sue - Your poor thing being away from home and having to fit your tx in with when DH is around - pressure you just don't need! My DH travels a lot for work so I was paranoid he would never be around when called upon  but so far the timing has worked okay so fingers crossed!

I love the orange stuff - do let us know what you end up making!!!   As silly as it sounds it is really good to be doing soemthing positive towards getting preggers - I find I'm happier when I'm taking the drugs (weird I know ) but feel at least I'm doing something!  

The 2ww is so tough isn't it - you just find yourself wishing the days away, but I found that when it got closer, I didn't want to know! Ignorance is def. bliss!!!

What stage are you at - are you on your 2ww? (sorry sure you've said but too lazy to read back through ) If not do you know when your next cycle is starting?

I know completely what you mean about sometimes thinking it just won't happen. When I read all the wonderful news on BFP, part of me never believes it will happen for me (how self pitying does that sound!). But i do seem to lunge from one extreme to the other. Some days I have to hold myself back from decorating a nursery   but then the next day start planning life without.....
I don't think I realised what an incredible roller coaster of emotions this is - how naive am I 

Nik - How you doing - counting the minutes away?  

If you don;'t mind me aksing where are you haing your tx - given that you're a local girl! I'm at Barts - DH works in London so it kinda made it easier for appmts.

Really understand about you giving up work. I gave my job in last autumn when we started this process. I'm now 40 (how did that happen!) and we realised it was kinda now or never. DH and I both have really time consuming stressful jobs and decided it just wouldn't happen with us both working. There's no way we'd have ever coordinated our diaries to make appmts! 
I'm doing some work on my own on a freelance basis to try and earn some money! It was def. the right thing to do...something about getting priorities right and all of that.....but somehow it makes the whole thing seem even more daunting. I feel a bit like I've lost my way - I guess my work helped ground me. I also found during the 2ww that I was desperate to get my job back - just wanted the routine to distract me rather than spending every minute finding symptoms! 
That sounds very ungrateful - I'm so lucky to have been able to make this decision, but sometimes it feels like there's so much riding on this...... 

DH and I made the decision not to tell anyone what we're going through - I couldn't bear everyone waiting for the news, flet I'd rather we did this on our own. But that is tough. I feel quite deceptive, and it's difficult no one being aware of what's happening to us. What's really weird is over the years - because I thought we'd never had kids - I've not discouraged my label of a career obsessed child hater! Odd as it sounds that seemed easier that telling people. But that does mean if we get lucky -   - a lot of people will be blown away! Including my mum who thinks 40 is far too old for all that nonsense 

Just booked my scan in for next Weds.then fingers crossed basting on the Friday - just desperately want the next tx to start!!!

Hope you both have a good day - not sure about daytime tv though -think that might be the start fo the decline 

Tracey
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Tracey,

Yes don't even go there with the day time TV! Telly firmly switched off today. Been orange organza ribbon bracelet making today!! Well that's done now what! No I didn't mind you asking I am at the Essex Nuffield, I live 8 minutes away! So it's great. I know what you mean about taking the medication, you do feel like you are doing something towards it, this is the worst bit for me and everyone the 2ww I had my basting on Monday 18th, so still a long way to go, but it really isn't doing my head in this time. I haven't had a scan before the injections, I have my first scan 7 days after then every other day but I only needed 2 scans this time and last and then they baste, so I think I am lucky really, some ladies go back for days don't they?

I didn't really have to tell people I was having treatment, everyone knows I have wanted them for about 6 years. I have loved kids since I can remember that's the sad thing, I know I shouldn't say so myself but I would make such a fantastic Mum everyone says it. I have my friends children over all the time and when my sister lived in the UK her kids "lived" at ours! I just relate to kids, I spose I am a kid at heart, I've always been a spoilt brat...now I want to do the spoiling!!

Right I ought to get on, I have a few chores today, light duties of course!!

Take care Tracey, keep me posted Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Nik,

The strangest thing has just happened to I typed a big long reply to you and Tracey and pressed delete and deleted the whole message ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh    How annoying!!!

Oh well I guess I will just have to start again. 

Thanks for the laughs I think I am going to adopt your view on things.  It sounds a much better way to deal with things than sitting worrying about them all the time.  My problem is I am a dreadful worrier.  I drive myself and dh crazy.  How does your dh cope with things?  Mine doesn't really say much although I know when I had my operation he was worried sick but in typical man fashion he just got all stroppy and snappy but never admitted how he was really feeling.

How are you getting on with your 2ww?  Taking it easy I hope!!!!!  .  I have just had a few days holiday whilst my brother and his family came to visit.  It was really good to see them and it took my mind off of things but now they have gone home and I have to go back to work tomorrow.  Do you get to see your family very often?

Take care and talk soon
Sue
xx

Hi Tracey,

How are things?  I have just finished my first 2ww.  I went back to the hospital last week but the dr couldn't rule out that I was pg even though I had a BFN test and my af arrived the same day!!!!  He said that my ovaries were extremely stimulated and my endometriem was very high (I think that is what he said and I think it means it is too thick) for the stage I am at in my cycle.  So I have to go back next Tuesday to have a scan again to make sure everything has gone back to normal and I am not pg.  Then he said the next time I can start the 2nd cycle.  I have PCOS and my af is very unpredictable but hopefully I will have a normal cycle and we can start again in a couple of weeks.

I have never prayed so hard for my cycle to be regular   .  The wait drives me mad which in turn drives my dh mad.  I think sometimes he can't wait to go away!!!!  I don't mind when he goes away for a couple of weeks but this time he is going to some good places and some not so good places which is hard to deal with.  One of the bad places he could be away for as long as 9 months.  I am not looking forward to that at all    especially because we are overseas.  You are not alone in not realising how emotional it can all get.  When I was younger I never wanted kids but now I would give my right arm just for one.  I think until you go through it all you can never understand exactly.  This website is great though.  It is so good to speak with other people in the same sort of situation.

What were you told to do once you started your 2ww?  Were you told to take it easier?  I am not sure whether to get a sick note for the 2 weeks or whether to carry on as normal.

Well time to go now.  Speak soon and take care

Sue
xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi - just got in from puppy training class (ahhhhh) in time for Aahes to Ashes! 

Hi Sue - god it's so frustrating when you lose a reply, that's what happened to me earlier. It had taken me ages to type out so I was well  !!!!!
So you may be pg -isn't that wonderful, or do you not think your are? The not knowing either way must be really difficult. Poor you about your cycle - are you on any medication to help it? I thought (but very likely to be wrong!) that clomid could be used to help regularise cycles. I'm normally a 32 + girl, but with clomid have a textbook 28 day cycle - spooky! 

That's really tough having your DH away for 9 months, are there others who can help support you? Not as good as having DH I know but I just need reassurance you're not on your own. I'm a worrier too and will now be worried about you! 

When I had my IUI I was straight up afterwards (since reading FF I've read that most ladies get to lie down for a while afterwards, so I may demand that next time! ). My consultant just told me to get on with things and test in 14 days! It was all very rushed as she was fitting me in before she went on holiday (in fairness to her I was grateful that she'd squeezed me in) but because of that I didn't get any time to ask anything. But believe me next Wednesday she'll get the full cross examination routine 

So for my 2ww I carried on as normal! I work freelance so was in control of my work but actually spent one of the weeks working really long days commuting to London! I lugged hoovers around, did some digging in the garden and spent a disordinant amount of time having to carry (a very heavy) puppy down the stairs every time she got herself stuck (about 100000 rtimes a day! ). \so I wasn't at all careful  

But I did get a BFN. So I'll be asking my Dr lots of q's about what I shoudl be doing, but supect regardless of what she says wil try to lay off too much weightlifting and running around!!!! Already warned DH but he just thinks it's an excuse to be lazy . I may well tell him Dr said I need to lie on the sofa all day watching trashy tv and eating chocolate 

Hi Nik - glad to hear the TV's been off to day - did you succumb at all? 
Fantastic you being so close to your hospital - must make life easier.
I was just scanned on day 12 pronounced ready and basted the next day! (I told you it was rushed!). This time round again going in for my scan on day 12 and likely to be basted on day 14 (fingers crossed that everything is okay). It's really interesting hearing how different all the hospitals seem to be.

You're being very clam and rataional in your 2ww - how do you manage it?  I need tips for my next 2ww 

Fingers crossed for you that you will soon get your own baby to spoil rotten! Lots of baby dust to you  

I was never sure about having kids - always really scared about that commitment and whether I'd be any good. But from about my early thirties I started feeling the old maternal twinge! For the last few years I've thought of little else. I never wanted to be someone who was obsessed about having children, but I may well end up subscribing to that club! 

At the start of this process I said I just wanted to feel that we'd tried everything to have a baby and that if it wasn't to be we'd just move on and accept it......needless to say that's rubbish and I know I will now do and try everything to make this work.

Anyway fed up with looking a computer screen all day so need a rest......sweet dreams all 

Tracey
xxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Tracey,

I think lieing on the sofa eating chocolate is an excellent option and maybe I might try that next time   .  I don't think I am pg now although I don't have a clue really.  Sometimes I indulge myself and imagine what it would be like if he said I am but then I don't want to tempt fate so I stop myself thinking it.  I did the same as you on my first cycle and just carried on as normal.  I think the next time I will try and slow down and take it easy.  It can't do any harm.

I am quite lucky where we live we have quite a good support system.  We have friends in the block that we live in and the girls I work with are really nice.  The ones that aren't so nice I just don't bother speaking to.  My Dad is retired so he comes over to visit quite a bit too and I get to go back to England quite a lot to stay with my best friend and her family.  So all in all I won't be alone when my dh is away it just means that if I am not pg when he goes away we will have to wait even longer  .

What sort of puppy do you have?  We have 3 dogs.  They are fantastic at taking your mind off of things and just having a good old cuddle with when you need one.  

Oh well got to go.  Speak soon.
Sue
xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Tracey, Hi Sue,

I have had a real busy day today, I felt terrible walking round Asda having not responded to you both...Sorry! It's crazy isn't it you've been on my mind all morning...It's like a holiday romance, if I can remember that far back ha ha  

Well it's certainly been a good day to have in my 2ww...we had our garage broken into and all sorts stolen so that has taken up one day, really taken my mind off things! Having said that, obviously, I wouldn't wish it on you ladies but it has just absorbed a day in my 2ww!  SO I have the police coming round soon to take a statement, we had nothing much of value taken but valuable to us if you know what I mean.  I feel like saying to the officer, well it couldn't have happened on a better day!! But won't ha ha

Well apart from a Metallic taste in my mouth (which I didn't get last cycle but did on clomid) I have no symptoms but it is still very early 4 days post basting.  My boobies are a little tender, which makes me laugh because I haven't even got any!! What a cheek!!

How's it going with you guys, spirits up, morales high?? I hope so.  Well its the weekend so at least we have our DH's around to annoy and aggravate, that's always a good past time, only joking! He doesn't put up with any nonsense.  He is great to start with so sympathetic and understanding, all ears, loves being the doctor with my injections but when I start milking it, it dwindles..I think he helped in the kitchen a couple of nights and fetched and carried after me for maybe a day but thats it now.  I talked about nothing else whilst on my injections and having the scans, but feel it got to the stage where he was sick of hearing about it, in fact I think I was too  .  So I am trying to keep babies, scans, hpt, ivf chats etc....to a minimum.  

Well will get off now and make the house nice for my visit from the Essex constabulary!! Make a cake and that....NOT!! Although it will give me something to occupy myself with!

Take care and very best wishes to you both.  Have  a lovely weekend.

A big hug Nik xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Helloooo!

Told myself I was going to be really good today and get on with my work, rather than spending every 5 mins looking at FF  But here I am - so I failed 

Ohhh a holiday romance - what a lovely thought 

Nik - you poor thing having your garage broken into - glad nothing much was taken and that you're seeing it as good distraction fodder! Not sure that Sue and I will want similar distraction in our next 2ww - but I do know what you mean 
Hope the PC's dishy - always had a bit of thing about uniforms   

My DH is very similar - tries to be interested for about 5 minutes then it all gets a bit much for him - poor lamb! Mind you during my last 2ww I didn't even think he'd cottoned on but was amazed on day 7 when he said "well half way through then..." So perhaps I'm being a tad hard on him 

No I don't think my DH will be very good about looking after me if I take it easy. After my op he was a bit disgruntled that I couldn't cook his dinner that night 

DH has gone off this weekend - mountain climibing in Scotland with a mate. Suggested he gets such things out of his system as I 'm damned if he can ever go again if I get preggers!

So quiet weekend for me. Got lots of work to catch up with (because I'm always on FF when I should be working!), and may go and see my mum. So looks like an evening of slushy dvd's, chocolate and a cuddle with the dogs!

Hope you have a great weekend - time tends to go quicker over the w/e which is good news during your 2ww!

Hi Sue - Your not knowing must be driving you mad, but at least it's not too long till Tuesday, and it may still be good news  

Very relieved to hear you're not on your own, and all being well you'll be pg (if not already) before DH goes   

Completely agree about the dogs - wonderful distraction, and in my case definitly my babay substitutes. I've got 2 bearded collies - 1 whose coming up for 8 and the other is 5 months. I'm so smitten with the puppy it's really quite repulsive  but she's just so gorgeous. I was so proud of her at puppy classs she was really good   God if I ever do have kids I'm gong to be the most irritating mother who constantly thinks her kids are cherubs!

Goodness 3 dogs - I thought 2 was bad enough! What have you got? It's silly but I find having dogs stops me from feeling lonely when DH is (frequently) away, do you find the same?

What are your plans for the weekend? Both you and Nik need to keep busy to distract you from the endless hour counting game 

Whatever you're both up to have fun, relax and stay   

 

Tracey
xxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Hope you are both relaxed and feeling well.  I have never had a holiday romance   .  Nik that is awful news about your garage.  A little bit drastic for something to distract you!!!  I hope they didn't take anything too sentimental.  It is horrible when something like that happens.  We had our car broken into in Holland and had to drive back to Germany the same day.  It felt like someone was watching us all the way home and laughing at our misfortune.  I agree with Trace though men in uniform are well worth a look at  .  Did you enjoy your shopping trip to Asda?  We went shopping after I finished work which is never very exciting.  Have you got anything planned for the weekend?  We bought some decaf tea and coffee today.  I was really surprised that it doesn't taste any different to normal stuff.  I guess every little helps.

That is great news about getting a metallic taste in your mouth.  I hope that means you are heading for some good news.  Everything is crossed for you    xxx

Tracey - we have 2 labrador cross terriers and 1 collie.  They are like my children too.  I even talk to them like they are kids.  How sad am I?!?!?! My brother was here for a few days this week so that has kept me occupied and it is only a couple of days now till I go back.  

I do an ovulation test each month which is never really very accurate because my cycle is so up the wall but since I have had my operation my cycle has gone well and this morning I got a surge of hormones so I am hoping I will ovulate naturally which will be the first time ever.  My back is aching and I keep getting niggles and aching in my hips.  Not sure if they are ovulation pains or just a sign I am getting old  .

I had a couple of sad moments today though.  We went to the NAAFI (our local military only shop) and I saw all the Mothers day stuff which made me feel sad and then when we got home I saw our next door neighbour who is pg and felt sad again.  We live in a block of 6 flats and when we moved in there were no children.  Then a couple moved in that we became friends with and they have a little girl.  Then the flat above us fell pg, then the flat below us and now our next door neighbour.  Another couple have moved in downstairs and she has just had a baby too. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am surrounded by babies and none of them are mine   .  

Well I got all that off my chest and feel a whole world better now so I will say goodnight and have a good weekend.

Take care
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

*HI TRACEY HI SUE. WOW... I HAVE JUST DISCOVERED HOW TO SEND BUBBLES SO HAVE GIVEN YOU A FEW TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT OVER THE LAST FEW DAYS. COOOR YOU COULD GET CARRIED AWAY BLOWING THOSE BUBBLES, SEE I AM A BIG KID AT HEART.

HOPE YOU ARE HAVING GOOD WEEKENDS FULL OF POSITIVITY. FOUND OUT A VERY OLD FRIEND IS PREGNANT WITH BABY NUMBER 2. WANT TO BE OVER THE MOON AS WE ALL TRY TO BE BUT DO FEEL A LITTLE   NOTHING A BIG OLD HUG WON'T SORT OUT!

MET MY NEW NEIGHBOUR TODAY WHO INVITED ME IN FOR A CUPPA, I MUST GET SOME DECAF WHILE I THINK ON! THAT WAS A NICE CHANGE SO WAS DISTRACTED FOR A WHILE TODAY. MY POLICE OFFICER, WAS PLAIN CLOTHED!! WHAT A CHEEK, I WAITED IN ALL DAY FOR HIM! IT TURNED OUT HE WORKS WITH MY FRIEND WHO IS A PLAIN CLOTHED OFFICER AND IS ABOUT TO START IVF, WHICH I CAN'T WAIT FOR, SO WE CAN COMPARE NOTES IF I FAIL AT THE IUI....BACK TO THE MAIN SUBJECT.. HE DIDN'T EVEN COME IN A POLICE CAR...A SILVER FOCUS!! WHICH ACTUALLY I WAS PLEASED ABOUT AS I HATE ALL THAT TWITCHY CURTAIN LARK! WE ALL DO IT THOUGH....GOD I WAFFLE. WILL LET YOU LADIES GET ON. JUST LEAVES ME TO SAY I HOPE YOU ARE BOTH WELL AND HAPPY.

LOVE AND BABY WISHES NIK XX PS i am getting into this ff lark now!!*


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello all - hope everyones having a good weekend.

Managed to get lots of work done yesterday (makes up for the lack of work I did last week!) so feeling very self righteous  Went to see my mum today, she doesn't know anything about the tx (or even that we want kids) so it felt weird not being able to talk about the only thing that's on my mind!

Couple more hours work to do - then will finally get to sit  down with the Sunday Papers. Looking forward to seeing DH - providing he hasn't fallen off a mountain   should be home late tonight.  

Nik - shame about the lack of uniform but hey ho! How are you feeling? Any symptoms? Hope you're resting and managing to take it easy. Thanks you for the bubbles - sending some right back at you 

Sue -  Hello there - how are you doing? Gosh everyone keeps mentioning decaf tea - do I really need to change my tea bags?! Hadn't thought about doing that but now thinking perhaps I should....Sue are you sure they taste okay?
Talking to your dogs isn't at all weird - perfectly normal behaviour as far as I'm concerned. Most of my most  enjoyable conversations have been with my dogs 

Other peoples babies is difficult isn't it - I don't know about you 2 but the more dispairing I feel about not having babies the more they seem to infiltrate my life! Everyones having them (other than us! ) and they're everywhere   Weirdly I keep getting sent baby paraphernalia catalogues - that doesn't help! Just keep dreaming of the day I can sit down and look through them with a purpose!

Keep positive - one day we'll all have our babies and wonder what all the fuss was about!

Hope you both have a lovely evening    and  to you

Tracey
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Tracey, Great you managed to get a load of work done that must be a weight off your, already overloaded mind. 

What a delightful thought, when we have our own children and we can sit back and think, was that it? It may have taken 6 years but its funny how you forget the bad times so quickly, that is right.  I was in hospital last January and I have never felt so poorly and sorry for myself but now when I look back I can't believe that was me sobbing my heart out begging my dh to let me come home....Good thought for the day Tracey.. We will look back and think what was all the fuss about.

I made a Bakewell Tart yesterday to fill my day and it came out awful, not my usual standard!! SO my dh's cousin said "Bakewell?? More Like Bognor!" It did make me laugh.

I can't imagine how hard it would have been visiting your Mum and not off loading your troubles, I do hope you have someone else you can confide in, although, we are here!! 

Still no symptoms apart from the Metallic taste, which is strange as I just didn't have it last month, I am secretly hoping that is a good sign but who knows.  

Well the dh has just come in with a box of cakes as I refused point blank to make one today for our Sunday tea.  I'm going to have a choose before I am lumbered with the ol' doughnut!!

lots of happy thoughts Nik


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi folks,

Hope you both had a good weekend.  I can't believe how quickly it flys by.  We had quite a relaxing weekend apart from I decided I would begin Nell Mcandrews fitness dvd yesterday.  Oh my god I didn't realise how hard it would be  .  It did feel good when I finished it mind you.  I have been finding just lately I have got no energy at all at the moment and could sleep on a clothes line if I had to and today I have had a really sore back.  Fingers crossed I will ovulate tomorrow or the next day.  

Nik - shame about your policeman visitor.  Maybe that would of brightened your day.  That is good news about your friend starting IVF soon.  It is really good to have someone to sit and have a cuppa with and a chat.  Thanks for the bubbles.  When I figure it out myself then I will send some back  .  Have you got anything planned for next week to keep your mind off of things?

Tracy - trust me decaf tea doesn't taste any different.  We bought Tesco's own brand and they taste quite nice.  I was reading in another thread that pineapple juice and milk are also good things to have as they help things along so I stocked up today and started drinking them both (not together of course  ).  I can't wait until I can sit down and flick through the next catalogue and pick out everything that is so cute.  My dh read that it is unusual for the first cycle of IUI to work.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the 2nd cycle will work.  

Well I am off to bed now as I feel thoroughly sorry for myself.  My back is killing me and I am nearly falling asleep.  So good night to you both.  Hope you have sweet baby dreams.

Speak soon
Sue
xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Dear All,

Don't worry about my police man chap, even in a uniform he wouldn't have been much Cop (excuse the pun)! DH much more handsome, urgh! Why I'm not worried....I have got to go to the police station one day this week and ID them!! So I said to my Mum, that will be a nice day out, something to take my mind off things, I might take a pack lunch! I was only joking but I think my mum thought it was quite extreme.  My DH said I wasn't to go to court if it came to it, I don't need the stress, I think the Officer thought what a wimp! Obviously you can't go into why you don't need the stress! 

I am going into work a couple of days this week, my old boss said did I want a couple of half days so I said yes please, a little bit of extra money is always a help the distraction will be good too. I soooo donlt feel like its going to be a BFP, I think your body knows when its pregnant and my body really doesn;t feel like it is .  I still have this yukky metallic taste and big heavy  (.)(.)ies but I had the sore (.)(.) last time and a BFN.  7 days til d day ladies, and I am working on that day....Sods law or what! I haven't worked since November now I am working on test day!! May wait til the Tuesday, it doesn't make me tearful and sorry for myself just a little bit bitter and twisted so I don't want to go into work and the ladies think I am a grumpy old cow! I am normally the clown that entertains them all ha ha 

Going to the dr today just my gp not the clinic as my heart keeps beeting irationally almost out of my chest and it keeps me awake at night, a lady I know said go and get a blood test for Thyroid problems as that is also a problem relating in unexplained infertility (don't know how accurate this is) but may as well get it checked out. Yes it could also be anxiety, but believe it or not.....I know you don't! I don't really feel stressed out...I don't honestly. Last month I was climbing the walls literally this month I am so layed back!

I am a bit guilty of drinking tea, maybe two to three at the very most a day.  Crumbs if cellebrities take drugs, smoke and do all kinds a couple of cups of tea surely can't do too much harm!  The milk and pineapple is to thicken your womb lining its the sillenium in pineapple and the calcium in milk.  1 brazil nut a day is also good for your lining and immune system, although I was eating loads of them so was DH no wonder his was A class! Its good for that too.  I ran out and didn't replace them.  

Still wearing my tatty old ribbon round my wrist, I feel like a new ager and feel myself poking it back up my sleeve if it falls out, I would die if someone asked why I am wearing it but every little helps.  My dh's one I made him is on the bed post.....funny place! Although better than notches I spose these days ha ha.

Well I have waffled enough.  Loads of luck and bestest wishes, Nik xx

Oh Tracey on the left hand side by where is say Letitbe, Essex, A Fairy, Online... There is a thing that says send bubbles, clic it and off they go.  I ended up sending bubbles to all sorts I got carried away!! A bit of fun I spose.


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are both well.

Nik - What an absolute nightmare you must be having.  How did you get on at the dr's today?  I hope evrything went ok.  Do you know when you have to go to the police station?  Is the metallic taste worse this time than when you have had it before.  I soooooo hope it is good news for you.  I am about as excited for you two as I am for myself   .  I gave you both some bubbles and put your numbers up to the next one ending in 7.  Apparantly that is suppose to be lucky too.  I was chatting to a girl I work with today and she said that pomegranite (I hope that is spelt right  ) juice and blackcurrant juice is good for dh's little swimmers.  So I bought my dh some today.  I guess it can't do any harm.  It's good news that you have another distraction by going to work for half days.  Although I hope you will be taking it easy at the same time   .

Tracey - Have you started your 2nd cycle yet?  We are off to the hospital tomorrow.  I tested to see if i was going to o today and still no sign.  I have the surge in the hormones but I never seem to reach the big one naturally  .  Oh well I guess we will just have to wait and see what the dr has to say for himself tomorrow.

Well I guess I had better get on with the housework.  Take care ladies and put your feet up.

Speak
Sue
xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello my littel chickidees - how are we today?

I'm feeling shattered, worked really hard today and I think I've forgotten what that feels like! . Got one of the pieces of work finished today so just need to get the other done in the next couple of days. Desperately trying to get it all cleared in the hope that IUI will be on Friday and then I can be really lazy for my 2ww 

Broke up the excitement of the day by a quick dash to Tesco's - stocked up on pineaple juice and brazil nuts (but now after reading Sue's message need to go back for pomegrante and blackcurrant ) But when it came to the decaf tea bags I just couldn't do it - decide I'll risk it unitl I've used my current lot up.

Sue - so impressed about the workout, other than lots of dog walking I don't seem to be doing anything! I was nervous about doing anythign during 2ww but planned to do lots in between cycles...but guess what I've done squiddly squat 
Did you exercise during your 2ww? 

Hope it all goes oaky for you at the hospital tomorrow - be thinking about you 

Nik - Love your description of the bakewell tart - I'm definitly gettign a domsestic goddess type image in my mind about you!

Metallic taste and sore boobies sounds like good news to me (if you know what I mean ). Lots of people have posted on FF saying they're convinced they weren't preggers when they were, so i question how much we do necessarily know what's going on with our bodies. Stay postive   - Sue and I are relying upon you being the first success story - swiftly followed by Sue and me I might add   

It's good news about you working,  but as Sue says do take it easy.
Bummer about working on the day you test. Not sure what the best thing to do is. For my cycle I had quite a difficult meeting on the day I was to test, so decided I'd test the next day instead. But...bottled in and tested anyway  

Obviously I got a BFN so wasn't feeling too great. I found I had to kinda put my response on hold until I'd finished the work. So not sure if that's good or not, If I'd have been at home I'd have just moped atound feeling sorry for myself! So not sure what's best, but I do recall feeling frustrated that i had to work, and needless to say my heart wasnt in it. 
Guess you need to think how you'd feel if you got really fab news or grotty news. Could you test when you get home instead? Mind you if you're anythign like me you'd then just spend the time jigging around wishing the hours away   

How did you get on at the Dr's - all okay I hope?

I think I'm doomed on FF - ths is the second time I've done this message as I somehow manged to clear the first one arghhhhh 

Right my dinners now ready but have managed to munch my way through an entire bag of brazil nuts whilst I've been typing this!!!!!

 and     

Tracey
xxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Tracey,

Glad you managed to get loads of work done today.  At least come Friday you will be able to relax about one thing.  Are you getting nervous?  Wouldn't it be great if we all fell together?!?!?  I didn't do any excercise whilst I was on my 2ww.  Infact I haven't done anything for ages.  If IUI doesn't work and we end up going for IVM or IVF then I have to loose 28 kilos to get down to my ideal BMI so I thought I would get started now.  So far I am not doing very well though.  Every time I loose a few pounds I end up putting it all back on over the weekend.  Quite annoying really!!!!  I have to commit myself and start properly.

Isn't it funny all the things we do to try and fall pg.  A few years ago I bought a stone that was suppose to aid fertility.  It was recommended that I kept it in my bra but it didn't work so I gave it to my dh and asked him to wear it in his pants and believe it or not I did actualy fall but unfortunately it wasn't ment to be and I miscarried.  I have tried it again but it didn't work this time although my dh hasn't put it in his pants again.  Maybe I might get him to try it again   .

Oh well it is getting near my bedtime.  Sweet dreams.
Speak soon
Sue
xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello there

Just sitting down to watch The Palace (bit like Dynasty does royal family - tacky but good fun, do you get it in Germany?) but couldn't resist another peek at FF... 

Giggling away about your DH having to wear a lucky stone in his pants!!! Well if worked once then I think you should insist he puts it back in his pants! 

Not too nervous - just really excited about starting the next cycle. But must confess having read about people having probelms with they're follies, I'm beginning to realise that I can't just assume it will all be plain sailing 

Good thinking working on your bmi now - to be honest I think whether it's IUI, IVF or au naturelle, the fitter you can be the better it will be. But given I'm doing nothing how much of a hypocrite am I  But I'm spurned on by your efforts and will at least do some sit ups tonight 

All 3 of us falling about the same time would be so amazing.....well get that stone ready, I'll keep munching the Brazil nuts, Nik can concentrate on her sore boobies and it may well be    all round!

sweet dreams

xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Morning All.....

Hope you are all bright and breezy this morning and full and lovely thoughts. I dreamt I had a little baby boy last night, he was the most perfect little thing you've ever seen, I saw this gorgeous baby in the Dr's and couldn't get over how perfect he was so I think thats where the dream came from, well amongst other thing too of course!! "My" baby was even dressed in this lovely whiter than white baby grow with brightly coloured cross stitch writing....where would I buy that from?!

Oh ladies if ever I felt pregnant it was last night...how ever that feels! I didn't know what to do with my boobies (I am a 34a) so you see I shouldn't really have a problem! I have a sore back not achey sore I mean sore as if I have been dragged a long some gravel,  I can assure you I most definitely have not! 

But I went o the Dr's because I was chatting to a lady I know the other day about why she struggled to fall and she said she tried for 10 years and then it was discovered she had a Thyroid problem (not sure if it was under or over). She said does your heart beat irregular or do you get palpertations....YES I DO!! She said your unexplained fertility could be a simple tablet per day for a thyroid problem. SO needless to say thought I may as well get it checked out. The next thing I know I am being wired up to and ECG....at my age? I forget I am getting older (35)! Well I wasn't rushed off immediately with the blue lights going but he did say I had "Added Beat" DH said I should join a band, so that was sympathetic (knock of the sym). I have to go for a blood test and return in a week. So we'll see what the blood test reveals if anything (hopefully nothing). But another great way to take your mind off your 2ww scam! God knows how I can top my next cycle 2ww 

Oh, what I was going to say Sue, was, the dr said "Hhmmm do you get it after exercise" I said "Hhmmm, no, I don't do any exercise". I am under BMI, I eat well but like my Mum stay the same...but don't worry one day it will trip me up, you'll see! Don't over do your exercise little and often, I think if you make your heart beat good for 20 minutes a day that is enough, that's how I understand it?!  So if you were to go for a lovely brisk walk with your dog/s every day for 20 minutes thats as good as getting all sweaty in front of Perfect Nell!

Oh Good luck for Friday, how exciting! Oh yes it would be lovely if we all fell around the same time...the three degrees! All wish ourselves well.

Talking of the Palace, I didn't watch that as I thought it was that hotel Babylon thing, caught a glimpse, and hastilly switched over!

Going to my Auntie and Uncles today for lunch for my Uncles Birthday, they have retired, when I go there we call ourselves the "Dolies" not that any of us are but we like the sound of it!

Still got the sore ones and metallic taste, I sound like an old record! But still don't generally feel preggo so we'll see. We have had a sit down and decided that I will go for another IUI straight away post af, on the neggy side that is.

Well I should go and do that pessary thing, I came down to say good bye to DH and never went back up! This FF is to addictive, I think thats why this 2ww has flown over.

Hey you only need one Brazil a day that's all you need ha ha thats why I stopped buying them, they are addictive!! Tracey where abouts are you in Essex if you don't mind me asking a personal question, hark at me, "personal questions" we've sold our soul to the devil the last couple of weeks us three! I am from Brentwood, formally Shenfield. I haven't been to Germany but I understand it is a beautiful country. I did German as a language at school, a very harsh sounding language isn't it? Iche Lieber Diche sounds very aggressive!! ha ha

Well I really must go. Catch you all a bit later.

Very best wishes Nik xx *

Oh I forgot to metion how funny I thought it was you putting rocks down your dh' pants ....what are we like? Mine was horrified when I presented him with a discrete bit of orange ribbon 6mm wide, I can't quite imagine how that would have gone down, me chasing him round the room trying to put a stone down his "Bigs"!! He already thinks I've lost the plot!


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Good morning - got saturated this morning takng the dogs out and now it's a beautiful day, guess I shoudl have just hung on for a couple more hours!!! 

Nik - your dream bout the baby boy could be a sign  - not that I'm into all that stuff but hey ho grab on to any passing straw!!! Ages ago I had a dream about having a baby girl, it was so real that I was devestated when i woke up and realised it wasn't real  

Well I still think your symptoms sound positive, so I'm still very excited for you  And you're more than half way through your 2ww - that's wonderful!

Gosh the thyroid stuff all sounds very odd, bit of a drastic way of distracting yourself during the 2ww tho  Let us know how you get on - when are you going back for the blood tests?

I agree with you about exercise, like you I get away with murder, I eat for England but stay relativley slim - one day I'm sure it will catch up and I'll wake up the size of a bus!!! My problem is my DH is a real fitness freak so he thingks I'm a complete slob! I do walk for an hour and a half every day (so that's where my day goes... ) so I think I'm doing okay. But must admit tummy and thighs look like they disagree  

Have fun with the Dolies! I've got the plumber coming round today (and no he's very old, so no excitement there ) and the dentists, so today's really fun packed for me!!  

Do you fined the pessaries okay (sorry bit personal that!) - I've got to use them this cycle but am a tad nervous after some of the things I've read on FF - sometime I think ignorance is bliss!

I live north of Chelmsford - tiny village, so not far from Brentwood, perhaps at some stage if we're feeling really brave we could meet up?

Sue - where are you originally from? What part of the Uk do you come back to? I've never been to Germany which is terrible really. I think I did German for a term at school - I was appalling as indeed I am at all languages!  Do you speak fluent German? So impressed if you do, how long have you been in Germany....Blimey sorry this is sounding like some sort of inquisition! I've managed to disguise how nosey I am until now, but can't hold back any longer!!!

Hope you both have a good day - Sue hope it goes well for you at the hospital 

 
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

How annoying Tracey you must have the same weather as us this morning.  It was pouring early on and lovely and bright now.  Well I'm not into all that strange stuff, I have a couple of mates that are, one of which bought me a dream book and it is fantastic!! In to it or not it is great.  Well after I got off earlier, whilst waiting for my pessary to do what it does....SO YUK! I read my book AND, listen to this....it say, to dream of a beautiful clean well dressed baby fortelles meeting new friends.......Can you believe that?? AND the other day I dreamt of two huge, massive lemons in a Taste The Difference wrapper (alright I know I wanna get out more I hear you cry) but that also foretold meeting new friends!! So far in my 2ww I have met you, Sue and a lady called Maxine at my clinic she is d4 of ist IUI (42).  So if nothing else....no babies, I have met some nice people and like my mum and sister always say "You can never have too many friends".  

Well Tracey my dh is a painter and decorator, works for himself and very hard.  He is one of those loves to book the gym, join and never go!! I am terrible, when I went with my friend Lisa I spent the whole night trying to tune Eastenders into the tv and find a vendor for some chocolate....I think she found a new friend to go with after that as she didn't invite me again! I am kind of joking but it was a bit like that!

Well I must not stay on FF all day, I must not stay on FF all day...right I am off.  Catch you later guys Nik xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Tracey, I hear that acc. is good the morning of IUI (basting yuk, I hate that) and then after, so you are deffo not too late Nik xx if you go to the one in Ingatestone, pop in for a cuppa, pineapple, pommegranite or what ever you fancy Tea? Yea me too!


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi folks,

Well I have just got back from the hospital.  I am not pg which is what I expected.  The dr said that when I have my next af either naturally or induced then he will start me again on clomid but 100mg this time.  So we have another 2ww ahead of us.  He did say that my endometriem is 6mm thick does anyone know if this is good or bad?  I forgot to ask  .  He also said that we would go through 2 more cycles of IUI and if that doesn't work then we would have to consider IVF or IVM.  I think we are going to try for IVM and we are not sure whether we will come back to England and go to the Hammersmith or stay in Germany and have it here.  Hopefully it won't get that far.

I wish I was a lucky as you ladies.  I only have to look at food an dpile on the weight.  Unfortunately that is one of the delights of PCOS.  It is also really hard to loose the weight so I really have to pull my finger out because I would hate to be told we can't have IVM because I am too fat  .

I am originaly from Southampton.  We moved to Germany in May last year and should be here for 5 years.  It is ok here but isn't the same as being in England if you know what I mean.  I can't speak fluent German but I can speak enough to get by.  I would like to learn but with everything else going on it has taken a back seat.  Maybe I should start and that would take my mind off of things.

I think your symptoms are a good sign too Nik.  Apparantley if you dream of being in water that is suppose to be a sign of pregnancy.  How true that is I really don't know.  I know someone that had thyroid porblems but didn't know it.  When she found out she started taking the medication and fell pg not long after.  

Well I have to go now that is the end of my lunch.  Tonight I am going to hunt out my special stone and implant it in dh's pants.  We need all the help we can get for the next cycle.

Speak to you all soon
Sue
xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hellooooo

Back form the dentist - saw the hygienist so my mouth is feeling all sparkly and clean (well until I have my lunch!)

I used to have book about dreams - there is definitely is something to them, I often find I can understand why I dreamt about something, what it represents etc etc...Mind you I do have very vivid dreams (and no I'm not being smutty!!) my DH thinks my dreams are amazing, I sometime wake up feeling like I've just got back from the pictures! Bit lost about the lemons and the taste the difference wrapper - I think that just represents your domestic goddess tendencies!  

What a lovely way to look at it though - gaining friends on this route certainly makes it more bearable and hopefully at the end of the journey we'll all get our babies too! 

Wow a painter and decorator - does that mean your house is immaculate then?!

I loved your tale about the gym - the only reason I used to go was to have a muffin and latte! But decided belonging to a gym was a v.expensive hobby (particularly when you go as rarely as I did!) so gave it up and bought a rowing machine instead! It's okay, and I did used to use it quite often but since I've been doing all this stuff, I've been worried about pulling something, jarring or whatever...yes I know excuses, excuses!  

Have either of you had acupuncture? Think I am going to try and see the lady at Brentwood/Ingatestone so may well take you up on your offer Nik!

Sue - glad it went okay at hospital, sad news about not being pg but at least now you know what is happening - sorry that sounds horribly insensitive but hopefully you know what I'm trying to say 

I think 6mm is good isn't it? Sorry I never really take anything in so never really understand what is good! But I'm sure I've read about ladies with that sort of thickness getting pg.

I think we'll do 2 more lots of IUI and then IVF, I don't know much about IVM (no surprise there then ), I'm interested why that's preferbale to IVF? But as you say fingers crossed you won't get that far and the IUI will work 

Well it sounds like you're being good with the exercise, and I'm sure with 3 dogs you must do lots of walking! So you're being very good about it all, but yes wanting a baby is a bit of incentive.  

So you've been there almost a year, I imagine that when you're going through something like this you want the familiarity of 'home' but it sounds like you're coping well. Fitting in leanring German with everything else sounds like hard work - perhaps tick off having a baby before you move on to that challenge? 

Hope you find the stone - I'm going to let my DH know how lightly he's been let off - no orange wristbands or stones down his pants! You'll have to help me think of something I can inflict on him..... 

 and xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue, sorry to hear it didn't;t go the way we had wanted, b*^^ER! But hopefully you feel as I did last month and think "Oh well, bring it on...what's the next step"? I know it's awful and I hope you understand what I am saying just trying to stay positive for the three of us. No tears I didn't want any sympathy just to move on to the next stage soonest! Lets hope the AF comes real Schnell (is that quick in German, will be spelt wrong though?!). My Sister has always struggled with her weight,bless her, but was highly intelligent one, I was skinny and a total Div! All through growing up we used to say to each other, Joking...At least I am skinny and thick and she would say well at least I am brainy and fat! Now she is both!! Very intelligent and since having her 3 children is so slim!! I am still thin but as thick as you like ha ha I shouldn't say that! Sue I was 6mm on day of IUI (basting) last month and 9 and half mm this month.....the pineapple and Brazil's thicken that up, although 6mm is absolutely fine.

Tracey...what are we like? I haven't got a clue what IVM is can you keep us posted on that one Sue? IVM it's a computer make isn't it? 
That's lovely getting your teeth done, I had them whitened in December like a show off I was, I have never smiled so much! I have the hygienist on the 17th March he gets all the tea stains off the whitener fella couldn't!! I had that done in Romford and actually like a sun tan it was a feel good factor for about a week, then back to my own teeth colour again . So acupuncture in Ingatestone, great, let me know when I will pm you my number and perhaps call me en-route or meet you at the lovely, scrummy bakery in Ingatestone for a cuppa and a cake!! I haven't had acc but did have reflexology and in the end felt like she was flogging a dead horse! I saw her for weeks, giving her £30 a time and every month a BFN this was I was on Clomid. My new friend from my clinic has just started it and to be honest if we were a bit more flush I would do it, but not working and all that, you have to tighten the purse strings! Go for it every little helps.

I spose you are better off putting a stone down your dh's knickers, rather than a ribbon as it could get all tangled up, that wouldn't be good. Yes I think your husband has come out lightly in the scale of things Tracey. Although I think mine have, you only have to read some threads to realise, actually we are quite NORMAL 

Well had a nice visit with my Aunt and Uncle, although found out my cousin has had a stroke whilst in Canada skiing with his young children, so has been flown back to Colchester hospital so I must go and see him. It never rain but it flipping pours, won;t forget this 2ww in a hurry!

Ingenious...I have discovered pineapple juice with sparkling water, Oh yes my friend, it's lovely. Pineapple can be quite think can't it so it thins it out a bit. 


Well dh is home now better go so it looks like I haven;t been FFing all day ha ha Rabit to headlamps!!

Talk later ladies have nice evenings xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

How are you both doing?  I am not too disappointed about the hospital today.  It was what we were expecting.  The dr said if my af doesn't come within the next 15 days then he will give me a tablet to make it come so whatever happens we will be looking to start our next cycle then.  As long as everything is ok at the check up of course.  I am more peeved that we found out today my dh is going to Canada in April and will miss what would be the 3rd cycle.  He is away for 5 weeks which lands smack bang in the middle of 2 cycles and then he comes home for 3 days and is away to Brunei for 8 weeks. Ahhhhhhhhh I hate being part of the Army sometimes it really is a pile of poo  .  

Anyway enough of my ranting.  It gets quite boring after a while.  I have never had acupuncture before but a friend of mine had reflexology whilst she was pg and said it was really good.  The woman that did it even wrote down in her notes what sex she thought the baby was going to be and got it spot on.  My friend's sister went to the same women and she did the same for her and got it spot on again!!!!  Quite spooky if you ask me.

IVM is a new treatment that is for PCOS sufferers.  They take the eggs before they are mature unlike IVF and then fertilise them and put them back in to grow.  It is quite similar to IVF but you don't have to have so many injections and is not as expensive.

Nik how are the sore boobies and metallic taste going?  Have you got any other symptoms?  Sorry to hear about your cousin.  I hope he is going to be ok.  What a scary thing to happen whilst overseas.  How are your dreams going?  I dreamt one of my teeth fell out the other night and another one split in half.  Very strange.  I'm glad it was only a dream I would hate for all my teeth to drop out.

Tracey how did your dh take the news that he has been let off quite lightly in the big scheme of things?  My dh came home today and said that his bosses wife has sent out invitations to all the wives to go round to their house and have some food and drink and get to know everyone.  I don't think I will go though.  I have my friends and I quite like to stick with the same ones.  Silly really cause I would probably enjoy it but I just hate to sit and listen to wives moaning about their husbands and how hard done by they all are.  I am quite lucky cause my family come to visit quite a bit and I go back to England a good few times which suites me down to the ground.  Besides if I start drinking I generaly end up totaly hooped and strip naked which is not always a good idea.

Well must go.  Speak soon.
Sue
xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hi Sue, 14 days and counting eh? Oh I hope af shows its head before then so you can crack on with the next step (how exciting). What a bummer your husband being away....but hey, he might not need to be here if you get that BFP on cycle 2; SO CHIN UP!!

IVM then is that like GIFT? Or shall I not throw a spanner in the works? My twin God Children were born by GIFT at Nurture in Nottingham...My claim to fame, they were the first twins to be born about 16 years ago and were in all the newspapers and over the evening news that evening, although they both looked like little Trolls, bless them. They are handsome buggars now, Surfing types living in Cornwall!

Sue can you explain what PCOS is it seems everyone and their friend has it? is it poly cystic ovary syndrome? As I have that but I just get the odd cyst here and there and nearly lost my right ovary in Jan 07? I had a 12mm cyst at my last scan before basting and the nurse said it may need attention if its a neggy this month OR it could just disperse naturally. I have bad endo too in my rib cage, believe it not I struggle to walk for 6 days over my period it has been a blight for 3 years but nothing they can do about it. I have had it lasered but to no avail. But they say it would not affect fertility so just struggle along! Its very debilitating. Although, this is strange the Menupur injections after flow ease the pain, its crazy!!

Dreaming of your teeth falling out is a classic insecurity dream, which by all accounts, if anyone is allowed to dream about teeth at the moment Sue...it's you!!

Hmmmm mixing with DH's buddies, can think of better past times. All the girlfriends are skinny Prada and Gucci Wallers and I shop at Primark!! and Dodos in Liverpool (dh from Liverpool) so I hardly fit the "Shenfield" brand. I get on great with the mates, would go as far as to say they think I'm great, just wish I could say the same for the silly trophy girlfriends! Oh well I think I am getting old and bitter and twisted!! Ha ha I have lost a lot of confidence getting older, I am not doing it gracefully, I HATE IT! So really its not the skinny girlfriends' problem it is mine really if I'm honest (crumbs I have never admitted to that)!!

Never tried the naked getting drunk thing, will leave that one to you. Watch you dh doesn't get drunk and naked he may lose The Stone!!

I am waiting to hear from my Aunty when I can go and see my cousin I am dreading it, he is parylised down one complete side, although I do know two people that have completely recovered my parents friends. We are just worried that he may have a second as my Aunty seems tothink this is normal and its the second one that really gets you. Needless to say I cried myself to sleep and dreaded the phone call to my parents to break the news this am (New Zealand times difference, complete nightmare). My Mum was very sad and was so angry that a) they had told me in my 2ww and b) they left it for me to tell my parents in my 2ww!! But as I said I would rather my parents hear it from me and "Actually Mum, they don't know I am in my 2ww!!!" bless her, they are so protective of their baby, youngest of two!

Well better go and make the bed and do all my OCD'ing!!

Morning Tracey,

Hope you are well this morning and looking forward to being a voodoo dolly! If nothing else it will be a bit of relaxation time for you.

How are tricks today, have you walked the dog this morning, if your weather is the same as ours again today then another bright and glorious day.

I will get on a bit later and bid you all a nice day.

Loads of positive thoughts Nik xx

Oh PS I don't feel pg anymore any anymore. Feel myself now. Still have the sore 34a's but not bad now and the taste has dwindled but just don't have that pg feeling. I am ok though and just thinking oh well its not my turn this time, it won't beat me though!  

Catch you later xx

 *


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

B*g*er.....Bu**er...  grhhhhhh  just lost yet another post!!! Spent ages typing it, then hit Post and blown away!! Don;t know if it my internet connection, my pc or (heavens forbid) just me being inept! I wish there was a way of saving the message before you send it - just in case.

Anyway got the rant out of the way! How are you both? Lovely morning so stayed dry for the dog walks this morning!

I'm off to the hospital soon for my scan. Really nervous which is daft, last time I wasn't at all bothered, but I think I'm a bit more knowledgeable now (althuugh admittedly only slightly! ). Last time I really was just blundering around! So it's true - ignorance really is bliss 

Nik - so sorry to hear about your cousin, hope all is okay, strokes can be very scary. You really are having the most eventful 2ww. Do you parents live in NZ? Sorry bit confused....

Don't read too much into symptoms, or lack of them. One of the few things I have gleaned from FF is that there are no hard and fast rules of what to expect so hang on in there. Enjoy being PUPO and remember you're over halfway through!

Are you good and only test on your proper day? (you can tell us - we won't let anyone else know ) Are you doing a hpt or back to the hospital for blood tests? Sorry being nosey again!!!

Sue - How are you doing today, I'm, sending you an AF dance...bring it on!   

So sorry to hear Dh may be away, could you perhaps freeze his sample? I was worried about my DH being away when needed and my DR reassured me that we could simply freeze some   as a back up..if required.  Miraculously we haven't had to as so far he's been around. I tend to work out in advance when I think the IUI will be and scare him into canceling any trips he's got lined up!!!

Thanks for letting us know about IVM. Decided I needed to start learning so googled it. It all sounds very new and exciting, but apparently I'm too old for it...charming 

Like Nik I don't really know much about PCOS, other than what I've learnt on FF. Is it something which can be treated or is it just a matter of putting up Whit it? I have endo problems (didn't know until I had the Hys.) but have had the scars zapped and been told to get pg quickly to stop them reappearing!!!

Dreams of losing your teeth are quite common - I've had it a few times and always when I've been really stressed so I think Nik's right and it reflects the place you're at at the moment. Either that or you were enthralled about the idea of my sparkly clean teeth 

Right best start psyching myself up....oh must just tell you I told DH last night about orange ribbons and stones in the boxers - he thought it was hilarious but declined to join in....funny that!

Have a great day - lots of    vibes all round!

Tracey
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Cooor Tracey you are getting a dab hand at this FF lark, all the symbols etc...might have to start throwing a couple in!!

Let me start by saying.....I have been rooting for you all morning I hope you get/got on ok . Let us know when you can how you got on, I know you will.

You really are a genius!! That's a great idea for Sue, freezing the . Not sure if it that straight forward though, so worth looking into though hey?
Why didn't I think of that one this morning?

Tracey I think we must see the same con! Mine said the best way to get rid of your endo is to get pg that's why I said well put me forward for fertility urgently so I can save the NHS funds in the long run as I was having laps every couple of months!!

Hey you don't think you dreamt about teeth, Sue, as you read yesterday that Tracey had gone to get her teeth cleaned? Perhaps? ha ha scary we are all becoming in-tuned ha ha

YES unfortunately my whole family live in NZ, that is why it has taken me so long to decide I needed help with treatment as before I always had my sisters three children around 10, 8, 6 so didn't really notice I didn't have children, so hard to explain. Then when she went to NZ I thought Oh where my children!! Really weird, like the time my friend had gold fish and I always thought I wish I had gold fish and one day thought why on earth haven't I got gold fish and then got some....do you know what I mean. I kind of didn't notice I didn't have children...very bizarre.

How awful is this we were going to Liverpool this weekend for Mothers Day but I will be working so now won't be going so dh has rung and said can you quickly get my Mum a card so I get it in the post when I get in! That is dreadful, me choosing his mum a card, does anyone agree with that or am I being my usually sensitive self?

Well, no symptoms girls, they have all gone, good sign, bad sign You deciiiiiide sorry that was said in the Big Brother Geordie accent!! Got to keep smiling eh 

Well here's wishing us all luck, health and happiness and a  I am getting the swing of this aren't I?

No I am a good girl  I test on day 14 which the nurse said "Is fine but don't tell con I said so" as nasty ol' con says day 17!! WHAAATTTTTT? Oh I have a dull ovvie pain now and metallic tatse is lurking....morning sickness bring it on, come on.....I don't care how sick I am just bring it on. Thats what I keep saying I hope I don't end up eating my words...then sicking them up tmi!! ha

Talk later *


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello...back form hospital and already managed to lose one post in cyberspace!!!!! It must just be.

All fine - lining is fine, 2 big follies (17.5 and 15) and some little ones - so all systems go for Friday! Only scary bit is I need to give myself the injection yikes!!! Have either of you done so, is it okay? Normally okay with things like that so hope I'll be okay, but the idea of stabbing yourself just isn't appealing! Dr really sweetly said if I couldn't I could do it to go and see her and she'll do it, but that would mean traipsing up to London tomorrow so good incentive to do it myself!

Really funny - when Dr said everything  was looking great I said that's because I've been eating Brazil nuts  Well she almost wet herself and muttered about old wives tales!!! But too be fair she is very matter of a fact - I asked her if there was anything I could do, or not do, that might increase my chances and she said no! Said it's all down to how good the insemination is.

Needless to say when I relay this conversation to DH I'll tell him Dr said 2 weeks bedrest and lots of chocolate!

Met DH for a quick coffee (tea for me!) after apt. Honestly it would have been easier to get a coffee with Gordon Brown !!! He was all well I haven;t got long, it will have to be near my office...honestly!

Anyway I wanted to tell him all about my folllies (yes he glazed over ) and how exciting it is about Friday - all pretty monumental stuff I thought, and all he wanted to talk about is some bloke he saw on the train...honestly men....who bothered inviting them to the party anyway?!!!  

Oddly I told Dr how miffed I felt about getting BFN - as had been having pains, sweats, metallic taste and even morning sickness - how unfair is that!!! She said it sounds like the egg did fertilise but then didn't' fully implant. Apparently that's good news - means in theory every thing is wokring...but who knows she probably tells all her patients that to cheer them up!!!

Nik - gosh your family did go a long way to get away from you   Only joking, must be tough not having them around - when did they go out there? On the bright side presumably you get great hols in NZ? it's my dream destination I've always wanted to go..one day!

Shame you've got to work on Saturday, but re Dh getting you to get the card from my experience of men sounds par for the course!!!

Right must get my work finished today....so bye bye for now!

PS Just to show off.....


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hi Tracey,

Well you couldn't have got much better news could you?? Well done (show off)  You had bigger follicles than me on my IUI day!! Lucky girl, great news.

With regards to the injections, I'm an old Pro...not literally! I did them for 10 days then had a double dose on trigger day. I presumed you had been doing the injections that's why I didn't mention them. My dh gave me most of mine as I am squeamish and I would make a terrible smackhead! One night he went out (you take them at the same time every night) so this was the first one I did myself...all very nerve wracking. Well I put the needle in, looked away, and thought why is my leg getting wet, when I looked I had put the needle in my leg and it went out the other side, if you know what I mean. I had 2 pin pricks!! The actual thought of it is worse than the actual deed...honestly.

My Sister and family left 4 years ago, she is married to a Kiwi and my parents went a year ago. I have been there a few times and it is the most wonderful place you will ever have th pleasure of visiting. Still very 1940's like saloon style shops with decking and that. My lot live an hour south of the tip of the North Island, so it is very tropical and never goes below 70 degrees, no frost ice snow fog etc.. its the opposite to us, Their North is warm and the South is cold. That goes for both Islands. Both equally as beautiful as the other South Island has sheep North Island has cows, although my sister has cows sheep chickens horses kids dogs cats guinea's possums oh so it goes on. Before they left she had a high powered job in London, her husband ran a business with my dad. She wore all the latest gear had the best of everything. NOW they live on a farm and the children muck the animals out in Ralph Lauren, bought from old, my Mum has a fit! She just has totally different values now, its great, she now realises that a top without a label looks just as good and a moisturiser that hasn't come from Selfridges does just the same job! She is more like me now down to earth!! 

Hey you show off with all your symbols! Did you watch from affair last month and get your head round this FF stuff?? I did, I was so nervous the first time I posted, now I feel like the three of us have taken over ha ha

Hope you are alright Sue will catch you in the morning.

DH wants to have a shifty on Ebay so gonna get off and put my feet up. Have had the neighbours in and dh's cousin round so haven't had a relax today yet.

Love to you both and chat to you in the Morgan!

Guten Nacht xx*


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Helllooooo,

How are you both doing?  Well I have had a god awful day at work today and came home and managed to take it out on my dh within about 10 mins of him getting through the door.  I feel a whole lot better now   .  Felt really emotional at times today for some reason.  When I was driving into work I could of cried my eyes out for no reason at all   what a complete div I am.

Tracey that's great news about your appointment today.  Did you manage to ask all the questions you wanted to?  My dh is a bit like yours.  He is attentive for the first 30 seconds then he really can't be bothered.  He is one of these people that wants to put in the minimum effort and get the maximum out if you know what I mean.  He just seems to think I am the one with the problem so why should he have to make any changes.   I was chatting with the ladies I work with the other day and came up with a solution on how to relieve the pain and suffering men cause.  I think we should freeze their sperm and then drown them all.  One of the women said "what would you wing about then sue?"  so I replied "probably the quality of the sperm".  I think that would solve a lot of the problems in the world  .  Everything sounds really hopeful for you so  give it lots of     and fingers crossed.

Nik have you heard about your Uncle?  Sometimes a good cry makes the world of good.  Just remember how much stress you have been under these last few weeks it must be taking it's toll!!!!  How is your Mum taking the news?  Is it her brother?  Hark at me I am getting as nosey as Tracey    Only kidding Tracey  .

PCOS is polycystic ovary syndrome.  I got diagnosed with it about 6 years ago.  I have lots of cysts on my ovaries which prevent me from ovulating hence no babies.  It is an influx of insulin that causes it.  I am not sure if having cysts on your ovaries is automatically classed as PCOS or if other things have to be wrong too.  I have read lots of threads on here where people have cysts but not PCOS.

I know what you mean about hoping you get all the pregnancy symptoms.  I can't wait to feel them at least then you would know something is happening.  And at the end of it just think of all the joy that it will bring.  I hope I get the worst morning sickness ever   .  On the subject of Mothers Day cards I had to make my Mother in Law hers so my dh only had to write in it and post it.  It was her birthday last week and I made that too.  If I didn't do it then my dh definately wouldn't do it. 

Oh well have to go now.  Speak soon.
          
(I didn't want to feel left out)
Sue
xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Guten tag alles,

Ha ha that is as much as I can muster...... I forgot to say good luck with the needle bit Tracey.  I only have to have one injection on day 12 of my cycle which they do at the hospital so I don't know what it is like when you have to do it yourself.  Do you use one of those combo pens or is it a proper needle?  I am sure you will be big and brave and once you have got the first one over with you will be just fine  .

I'll be thinking of you xx
Sue


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Guten Morning,

Hope this morning finds you both well and being a pin cushion wasn't actually as bad as you thought Tracey?

Thanks for asking Sue how my Uncle is, he is our cousin, but as he is my Mums age I have always called him Uncle. No change we are waiting to here, quite a long drawn out story really. His new next of kin is a lady he met not very long ago! We haven't met her and she isn't being very regular with news from the hospital! And when we ring, same ol' same ol' "Oh sorry you are not immediate family!! So are a little in the dark. It's awful I don't even know if he is well enough for a visit, that's how little we know! My Mum is devastated obviously and said she feels like coming back from NZ and scooping up the children and looking after them til he is better, but I said they are being looked after by "Cousin Jan" so don't be doing that!!

Oh what a palaver!!

I haven't cried yet today.......is that a bolt of lightening??

We are so up the wall at the moment we have so much on our plate.....I didn't tell you nosey bunch  about the letter I got Friday, from a Solicitor saying that The Solicitor who did our conveyancing on our new house (this one) has been closed down by the Law Society and we owe all the Monies again!! Oh Great One!! Give us blooming strength! So it goes on!! 2ww bring it on!! The quickest two weeks in history, its Froday tomorrow, work  scary! I haven't worked since November!

Well I hope you are a bit more perkier today Sue and I hope Pin Cushion Lil is fine!

Will catch up with you girls later xx .........yea, still struggling haha!*


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning ladies

Didn't want to ignore you...but just to say horribly busy this morning finishing this piece of work (I know making a real meal of it!!! ) so will respond properly just  as soon as I've finished.....

Sue - really hope you have a better day at work day today, sorry to hear yesterday was so lousy.  

Nik - hope you're feeling well - how are the boobies? 

 and xxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey everyone,

You must be feeling so unlucky at the moment Nik.  I think you are just going through a bad run at the mo.  Hopefully your luck will change next week with a  .  I have got absolutely everything crossed for you   .  I am going to hunt out the magic stone tonight so in 2 weeks it should of rubbed off all it's magic.  That is such bad news about your house.  We have a house in Catterick that we rent out.  I found out yesterday that they are building a 20 million pound leisure centre in the area of our house.  I thought great this will increase the price of our house until we realised it is literally on our door step.  Not sure what difference it will make.  Hopefully the price will rise and not fall.  Is it tomorrow you start work again?  You will be fine I am sure.  I always get nervous when I have to start a new job.  I hate being the centre of attention so I don't like it when I have to leave either. Goodluck though I am sure you won't need it xx

Tracey how are you feeling today?  Have you had to do the injection yet?  My boss is a a foul mood today and as S**t roles down hill I generally get hit by some in the process.  Nevermind tomorrow is Friday  .  

Speak to you all soon
Sue


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey........I posted earlier and all that has come out is a "cuddle" flipping symbol! Where's my writing?? I know how you feel now Tracey!

How annoying!

Hope you ladies are ok today. Sorry you have been covered in yukky brown stuff in work Sue, that was a good one about it rolling down the hill I hadn't heard of that one.

I've just back from the Solicitors, crumbs, I sat in this stuffy room talking to Sebastian, nicer than the police chap! When all of a sudden this sickness wave from hell washed over me, now I have this low down pain so low down...what is it? I don't feel sick now, boobies feel ok (thanks Tracey) but have this pain. Hhmmmm I think I neeeeed a water bottle a lady posted not to have a water water in your 2ww but for goodness sake we can;t have tablets, some say you can't have baths....I would like a baby as much as the next person but sorry I need baths, I need my security blanket water bottle and I DO need cups of tea...there are I said it!! Shoot me!!

Right off your soap box Nik 

Come on Tracey don't keep us in suspenders any longer reveal how your injection went. It is killing me! I hope tomorrow brings you a calm day, all my bestest wishes are with you and dh, good luck. Where is your clinic London? Mine is in Brentwood near where I live.

I got a message funnily enough from a lady who attends my clinic this morning but as I am new to all this god knows when she sent the message, she must think I am awfully ignorant not responding sooner  was really please she sent me a message though, took guts.

Keep up the moaning Sue, your dh will think there is something wrong if it stops. Did I tell you what my dh's cousin said the other day? He rang and said "Hi Nik you sound happy, shall I ring you back when you are more like your old self" cheeky!

Well hope all is well in your camps today. Will get off and get me "Hotty" (that's our family word for a hot water bottle, goes back to when we were kids).

Talk to you later ladies, work tomorrow


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Yippee  I've finished the work (well actually still got to check it through and get it out but I'm pretty much there).

How are you both, well I hope?

Sue - is today any better? 
Don't beat yourself up about being emotional, I don't think we realise how much strain all this stuff puts us under, and don't even think about all the drugs we're pumping into our systems  
Any signs of AF  yet? Can't believe my little dance didn't help 

Nik - Not long now - are you excited, nervous? I don't suppose it helps but I feel nervous and excited on your behalf!  
Blimey you are a dab hand at the old injections - I loved the idea of you pushing it straight through!!

Well I've been brave and done it....did it early this morning as I wanted to get it over and done with. The most difficult bit was breaking the ampoule's - nightmare the tops pretty much shattered (as opposed to just breaking off cleanly) and I was paranoid I was going to lose the contents! Anyway managed to stab myself okay - bit sore but not too bad. But then how gormless am I - collecting up all the debris I managed to stab myself in the hand with the needle (because no I hadn't put the cover back on!! ). Now that did hurt, but probably served me right.

You poor thing about your house, don't really understand but if I can help in anyway (I'm a solicitor, but don't hold that against me ) then pm  me. I'm really hoping you get a   next week as then you can look back on all the events of your 2ww and laugh . I'm hoping for a very uneventful 2ww!

I know what you mean about learning about FF before joining - I'd been looking at the site for a while and then felt a bit guilty - felt a bit like i was eavesdropping, so decided I should join in properly. But it is like learning a new language isn't it - I think all 3 of us are dong just great 

Got puppy training class tonight! How sad has my life become, puppy classes are now the highlight of my social calender 

Very excited about tomorrow, but also a bit nervous. Just really want to get into my next 2ww....although i know it will drive me   once I get there!

Hope you both have  lovely evening - think of me running round a freezing barn trying to stop my puppy causing too much bedlam!!!

Lots of     and   to you both

xxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

..hey nausea, low pains ....looking good!  

You cuddle up with that hot water bottle and take care of yourself - and yes I agree I'm not giving up hot baths and tea for anyone!!! 

xxx

PS I just thought you'd sent us both a cuddle earlier - thought that was quite sweet actually!!!


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey ladies

My day is even worse today than yesterday.  I just want to cry  .  We live in a second floor flat with no garden access which wouldn't be a problem if we didn't have dogs,  my dh is always here and we weren't having fertility treatment.  So we have been trying to get moved and have been totaly unsuccessful which means our only solution is to send 2 of our dogs back to Scotland to live with my inlaws until our treatment is over and my dh is home.  I am totally gutted.  I feel like I am sending my children away    .  I know it is for the best and we will get them back but it is probably the hardest decision we have had to make apart from having the treatment.  

Anyway how are you feeling now Nic?  Is that a good sign that you are having lower pain?  Could that be the egg settling in for the 9 months ahead?  I hope so.  I could really do with some good news.  If I get back pain or tummy ache I use my hot water bottle.  Surely that can't do any harm?!?!?  I enjoy my baths too although I don't have them as hot as I used to but they are still good.  I hope your Mum is feeling better.  It is horrible when someone you love is ill and you are miles a way.  My dad lives in Spain and had a heartattack last year.  It was awful not being able to go and see him.  He did the mannly thing and said he was ok and no need to fly out.  Once it was over and he was all better he spilled the beans on how bad it really was.  Thank god he is ok now.  Good luck for starting work tomorrow I am sure you will be fine  .

How is your hand Tracey   .  That is just the sort of thing I would do.  Do you have to give yourself anymore jabs?  I think different clinics must do things their own way.  When I had my treatment I started to take clomid on day 3 until day 8 then I had a scan on day 12 and I had 1 big follie so I had the injection and basting done the next day.  Is this the same as you?  It sounds like you getter a rougher time than me.  How did your puppy training go?  I used to be a dog handler in the Air Force so everyone thinks our dogs should be well behaved.  They are the most untrained, disobedient dogs you would ever want to meet  .  But I love them all the same.  I bet you are glad you got all your work done?!?!?  My desk is completely covered in paperwork which never seems to disappear.  When I think I am starting to get things done it all goes pete tong and I end up with even more work to do.  I looked at my diary the other day and it was totally clear.  By the end of the day it is totally blocked up with appointments for the next two weeks.  We are off to Rome for a week after that.  I soooooo can't wait  .  Unfortunately my af hasn't appeared yet.  I wish it would.  I just want to get started now.  

Everything comes to those who wait.  Well I am going to hunt out my lucky stone now.  Speak soon.
xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Sue you poor thing - will respond properly later but just had to send you a  

It does all look bleak at the moment but it will work out in the end - you'll have your baby and be reunited with all your dogs.

Take care of yourself, much love
xxxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies, you can have a   each   there you go!!

Got my dinner on the go it smells handsome! Chicken chaseur colcannon (home made but first time), brocoli and mange tout, so hungry I am can you tell?

Rather you than me running around a cold old barn, although it you get a perfect behaved dog in the process it's got  to be worth it.  I haven;t got any pets whatsover, miserable aren't I? I fancy some chickens which I Have asked dh for but he never seems to listen! I didn't get any in my   either and so thought I was going to...I said if I am not pg by August (my Birthday) then a couple of chooks will be nice, Thank You!  I have squared it with the lovely neighbours...although I bet they'll want some eggs in return for them allowing me to keep them ha ha well I am getting carried away a BFP and I won't need any!  The low down pain has gone ladies  I don't feel sick, my boobies don't hurt and I am back to my old self!  Come on symptoms throw some signals my way!

Oh no work tomorrow OH YUK but when needs must and they most certainly do!

Cooor you would have felt along way from your Dad Sue, that would have been awful.  I miss my mum and dad sooooo much.  I have just been on the phone to my Sister and Niece we call everyday (talk talk is great ...free) well sort of.

I did a you on it Tracey and stabbed my palm of my hand weeks ago and it has only just healed! Deadly those needles! Did they give you a Sharps Box the size of Dusty Bin? I didn't take mine back as I thought It will be a drag having to take it back if its a BFP funny what goes though our heads  

That's impressive Tracey being a Solicitor, I think we have it covered,if you don;t understand it we sure as hell don't!  The firm acting for us has been struck off by the Law Society and he didn't pay our monies to the rightful people  so we have to pay them again and then claim it back....Something like that! Do you get it now, maybe I am a little sketchy sometimes.

Anyway I shall bid you both a lovely evening...and hope your AF is on its way, why don't the buggars come when you want them too?!! And good luck with your big day tomorrow, we will be rooting for you Tracey  

Lots of love


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Ladies
I'm going to move this thread into Introductions as it's not really a thread which needs to be in Peer Support.
Do however carry on chatting in your new home 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

THANK GOD FOR THAT I HAVE FOUND YOU, I FELT LIKE MY CARPET HAD BEEN PULLED FROM UNDER FEET  

SEE YOU IN THE MORNING LADIES. LOVE NIK XXXX


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

..ohhh er all a bit confused but fingers crossed this message gets out there!

Nik your dinner sounded lovely - did it taste as good? I'd done a spicy pork pasta thing - mean't I could just quickly do the pasta and heat up the sauce when I got in from puppy class!

DH and I keep talking about getting chickens, but our garden really is the local fox hang out and I've heard too many horror stories about discovering decapitated chickens in the morning , so still thinking about it, need to come up with a a truly fox prove run! I think you should go ahead and get chickens (don't wait for Dh to get them!) regardless of getting a BFP  next week  

Hope work tomorrow isn't too bad - look on the bright side at least you won't have your feets in stirrups whilst having your bits prodded and poked 

Sue - I really feel for you about your dogs, I know how upset I'd be in that siatuation. But I guess that you just have to do whatever's right for your presnet circumstances and remember it is only temporary. When does your DH go away? Is there definitly no chance of getting different accommodation before then?

You're right every clinic seems to do things slightly differently. My first IUI sounds very similar to yours. Clomid day 2 to 6, then scan on day 12, Dr gave me trigger jab and got me back in the next day for basting! All slightly rushed through on account of the Dr going on holiday the next day!

For this cycle I haven't had to be injecting myself daily, thank goodness! I've again been on clomid, but just had to do the trigger jab myself as it was too early when I saw my Dr yesterday. Then from the day of basting though to test day I've got cyclogest pessaries - oh joy!!! 

Gosh a dog trainer that's fantastic - would you like to come and stay and sort my retrobates out?!  I think it's hilarious about your dogs not being well trained - bit like decorators not decorating their own houses (is that true NIk?!).

Wow Rome that sounds great and just what you need, just count down the days until you can go. Never been to Rome but somewhere I've always wanted to go.  You poor thing being so busy at work, do take care of yourself.

Af will arrive - and if not you can go back to Dr's and get it sorted, so try not to stress too much - easier said than done I know. My cycle after my hys. got completely screwed up and I was so upset as I was waiting to start Tx, I became completely obsessed about it, so can sympathise how energy sapping it is.

Gosh didnt realise it's that late - right I'm of to make a cuppa tea and have a bath - get all my sins out of my system!

Sweet dreams

xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello letitbe welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Why don't you pop over to the 2ww boards and join the other ladies on their 2ww?

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck for testing. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi letitbe and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I wish u loads of luck with your treatment and hope it brings a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi

Hope work has been okay for both of you today - and at least tomorrow's Saturday! 

Had the IUI this morning - all went well and apparently DH's   were fab! DH is very proud of himself 

Had lots of intentions of resting during this 2ww (on the basis didn't last time round and got BFN ) but since I've got back from the hospital I've taken both dogs out, hoovered the house and cleaned the kitchen - so so far not too good  Planning  a nice lazy weekend though.  

Hope you both have a great weekend - I'm going to Norfolk so will be offline but will catch up with you on Monday.

Lots of   and xxxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Tracey, Hi Sue,

Not sure I like our new home do you?? I felt safe in our last one.  Why have we been move I didn't want to be moved...is that how it works? Not sure I like the way it works.  But Anyway!!

So you are officially on board the hell fortnight! I did the naughties, stupidist rediculousist and all other words like that that you can put ist on the end of! And tested when I got in from work today WWWWHHHHHYYYYYYY I have never done that before but I feel so sick, sore biggon's metal taste from hell and just feel it.. and low and behold a fricking, BFN, why am I not surprised.  I am about 3-5 days early for testing, take that  symbol back that I gave myself the other day when I said I never test early, STUPID!  I haven't done myself any favours have I?  

Put your hoover way for a couple of days Tracey, that's not good .  Even me with my "compulsive cleaning disorder" didn't hoover for a couple of days! Walking the dogs is fine a nice bit of excersise.  Put your feet up and eat chocolate and relish every minute of it.  Thats the only good thing if I get a firm BFN this month is that week of doing nothing I allowed myself this month, It did me the power of good.

So dh has got good   too that's great! My dh kind of walked with a definite "bowel" in his step when the nurse offered him 3 gold stars "If there was such a thing".

Sue sorry to hear about your dogs coming back, that must be extremely hard.  I haven;t got pets but I can only imagine how you must feel.  Heart Broken.  A friend in work is moving to Singapore tomorrow with her husbands work.  He dog are staying here, she was devastated today.  She wouldnlt say good bye to me she sloped off and told the others she can;t bear saying good bye to me, bless her.  Singapore is wonderful, we stop on our way to NZ, but I don't know about living there, there is always a grey sky and humid, never goes below about 35! 

Any sign of that flipping af Sue or is that on going.  The only time you want it to hurry up it drags its heels!

CHICKENS....I so want chickens only if by August its a no.  But you know the foxes that don;t hang out in your garden...they hang out in mine.  So it isn't really a good idea I am just love them and there by products of course.

Got to go a sec will get back on shortly,

Love to all xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Nik

It's too early   a   can still become a   - try to stay  , but I know that's tough. Those darned pea sticks are a menace! 

I really think you should get your chickens - you can go fisrt and let me know how you make your garden fox proof so I can learn from you   If you end up with decapitiated chickens I'll just keep buying my eggs from Tescos 

Men are so funny aren't they? I think my Dh is just gutted that he didn't get a badge or certificate or something!!! Mind you I don't envy them there task - I think I'd rather do the legs in stirrups bit than having to produce on demand!!!

Sue - really hope that darned af arrives this weekend - go out wearing a tight fitting light outfit - that normally works for me 

Well now in that nightmare 2ww, but I've been looking sooooo forward to it! Mind you I don't think I've clicked yet - hence the running round hoovering etc etc  

Yes I know what you mean about our new home but I'm sure we'll all settle in really quickly  and most importantly at least we didn't lose each other in the move!

Have agreat weekend. Nik - tak it easy and hold off testing until Tuesday, we're all still roooting for you  

xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Thanks Tracey, Hi Sue...

Hhmmm light, tight outfit, sounds nice... Abba?? Yea our move could have been worse, no breakages pretty smooth really!

Here's an  af dance for you Sue. Not sure if that's the right symbol but we know what I mean! Bring it on Sues' AF, hurry up!!

Stirrups? What's all this stirrups lark? They don't put the stirrups out for me, that would be more impressive I have to just flop! It really isn't a nice thing is it. I know the BFN was early but I just got this wave come over me almost like a drug I had to have. It didn't help my doh's cousin rang and said "How are things" I said "Fine Thanks" and he said "OK how's it going" and said "Fine thanks Mark" and he said "Yea but what urmm whencanyoutest" I said "Oh you nutter, Monday/Tuesday" He said "Do it now I have a feeling go on do it now" I said "I can't" but then put the phone down and just had too! Stupid Idiot. Have since told dh who rolled his eyes and said I fancy a Mexican for tea....where did that come from, I don't think we've ever been for a Mexican! Normally Indian, Chinese or English! I was hoping for a take away Indian, where's my sense of adventure  So do you think its not over till the fat lady sings on Tuesday, I don't know I think in my heart its a neggy.

Do you have any plans for the weekend ladies? My dh was working tomorrow but is not now so I fancy a little shopping trip, Primark, perhaps I love it in there it is like a new Jumble Sale, fill a hole basket up and it doesn't exceed £20!! I look a scruff bag, but its cheap...ha ha only joking!

Tracey  you are like a dog with a bone .... My house is painted lovely dh not a typical painter and decorator he likes things just right. Having said that we bought our house from two 90 year olds who were very very 90 if you know what I mean! It didn't smell very nice a year go, put it that way! We stripped the place back to it's bear bones and started from scratch, knocked walls out, built walls back (not the same ones, we're not that daft)  It was a real old shack when we bought it, but worked very hard to get it to how it is. We still need new windows and the front nicely done but money is holding that up at the moment, no rush though, we'll get there. All very neutral with sheasham wood everywhere you look! Got a bit carried away with it all!!

I better watch what I type we may get moved to a B & Q Forum 

Well I am going to leave you by saying PUT YOUR FEET UP, we need you to get a BFP for the girls! Will keep you posted how I get on Monday...I expect my af (why af?) Tuesday so may save myself a couple of pounds and wait for that... Yea right! When did they say you can test 14 days or 17?

Oh I have been meaning to say I had Clomid and Scans for 9 months Then Medicated IUI which is an injection given by yourself for 10 days then the trigger then the basting (yuk, I hate that name) So our treatments have been a bit different, I wonder why? Do you produce follicles ok?  Have I lost the plot? I don't know if I shared with you both that I am infact dyslexic and went back to evening school, when I left school and learnt how to read and write!!  so bear with me sometimes.. 

Hopefully catch you soon. Hey, Can we be moved and not told where we're moved to  if that happens... Tracey and Sue, send private massages...clic onto Letitbe, Dizzy, Sue etc then clic on send private message, crumbs I'm bossy!! 

Lots of love ladies have great weekends



 *


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Bossyone 

Just read your message and it made me chuckle  ( I do love that word - must use it more often )

Don't you get stirrups? Actually i didn't today, but did last time - very intimidating and obviously made for ladies who have longer legs than me 

So it's your cousins fault not yours?! Well you tell him early testing is BAD NEWS AND MUST NOT BE DONE!!! Remind me of that in 12 days time... 

Yes your house sounds lovely. We've done the opposite. House was great when we bought and we've slowly wrecked it over the years  -mainly courtesy of muddy dogs!

Mexican - oooohh that sounds adventurous, I'd plump for indian though 

I'm testing after 14 days - so 14 March for me.

Right off to Norfolk for the weekend, so need to load the car up before DH get's home. I don't do travelling lightly so enough luggage to keep us going for at least a couple of weeks.... 

Have a good one 

Sue - hope your day has been okay.

Catch up with you both on Monday..... if I can find you!


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

SUUUUUUUUUEEEEEE WHERE ARE YOU

Hope you are ok.  I know you are going through horrible patch, keep smiling. 

Hope you have lovely weekend Tracey, how great Norfolk for the weekend I love Norfolk!  I used to spend alot of time there.  Hopton/The Broads, Beccles, Tony's uncle lives in Caister, they have a chippy!

You really did make me laugh when you wrote "Oh we did the opposite, bought a beautiful house and wrecked it, that is really my humour that, I must say you've made me chuckle a few times 

I pack for England too...but like my Mum quite rightly says "whether you go for 4 days or 4 months you still need, your hair dryer, straighteners,  brush moisturiser, soap toothpaste, kitchen sink de dah de dah de dah.  

It was so windy and cold we opted for me to cook  I had a dinner I call the "£16.95 dinner" as I love it so much that is what I would pay for it in a restarant.  It is so easy and cheap to make, just a pasta dish with mushrooms onions and bacon or good ham fried in butter and the pasta when cooked tossed in cream then join them up 9sounds like a line dance, the way I described that! 

Oh hold up....we might get moved to the Delia Smith site...........Nicola stop being a cow!!  

Right have wonderful weekends and catch you Monday afternoon.

Love to all xx

 back at you xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi letitbe

I'm sorry you dont like your new home. Your thread was moved here as Peer support is not a chat board. Its a very busy board and not fair on the moderaters to have to mod a chat thread as well as all the other posts daily. Your first post was more of an introduction so after one of our moderators asked advice i advised your thread should be moved.
With over 22,000 members we do have an enormous job of moderating the boards so please bear with us if we feel your in the wrong place.
Thankyou.
Kim Admin


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Heeeeelllllllllooooooo Ladies,

Nik I think you have just been told off   .  Well my day today has been much better than the last two.  Although work was a total nightmare.  I finish at 1230 on a Friday thank god  .  I don't think you should take any notice of the test you did today.  It could still go the other way and give us all a nice big surprise   .  I got days where I just had to test which I did and it just made me even more fed up.  How did your first day at work go?  Was it as bad as you thought it would be?  My af is still not here   although my boobies are starting to get sore.  At least it is on it's way.

Both of your dinners sound sooooo yummy.  I have been really good on my diet and have lost 5 pounds this week  .  I had liver and mash for tea tonight and it was god awful.  My dh had mozarella sticks and some other yummy things.  He even had the cheek to eat it in front of me.  I was nearly drooling like the dog.  We have spoken with my dh's parents and they have said they will take 2 of the dogs whilst dh is away.  It will be quite hard because 2 of our dogs are sisters and have never been apart.  They are 7 and the other one is 4.  The youngest one is such a wimp that we have to send one of the girls back with him so he won't trash their house and howl the street down.  It means the one that is left with us will have to come to work with me so she doesn't pine too much.  Dh goes away in April until the end of May then he comes back for 3 days and is away again for 8 weeks.  The lucky stone is in place so hopefully when he goes away in April we will of had a      .

Tracey I can't believe you have been hoovering and all that carry on    .  This is your first day!!!!!!!  You are soooooo naughty.  I hope you manage to relax this weekend and make the most of it.  When I am on my next 2ww I am going to milk it for all it is worth   .  I hope you have a nice time in Norfolk.

Did anyone hear about that earthquake in England?  That is quite scary.  Isn't it the second one in a year that has been felt?  The weather here is really wet at the moment.  We are suppose to get bad weather all weekend.  We haven't got any plans apart from buying our niece a birthday pressie.  Oh and I have to make some Easter cards but other than that we will probably have a lazy weekend in doors.

Have a good weekend all.
Speak soon
  
Sue
xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies...Yes I believe I did get a telling off ha ha!! Well I don't know how this whole FF works.  I felt like I plucked up all the courage I had to start a thread, got friendly with two lovely friends and got turfed out!!  At least I know how it works and I WILL NOT MOAN ANYMORE....sorry admin!  bear with the hormones...

Sue well done with your weight loss, that's fantastic, we're really rooting for you.  Mothers Day, Shmothers Day, a sad affair for me no Mum in England and me not being a Mum! I must look for that noose later!!

I hope you are in a better frame of mind than me girls about this Mothers Day Lark.  

I bet Tracey is having a fabulous time in Norfolk, it is such a lovely place, nice places to eat, slower pace, just relaxing.

Lets hope the situation with your dogs goes smoothly, my dh asked if we can a dog today, there is a Jack Russel in the paper looking for a home called Freddy.  It wouldn't be fair on the dog, when we go to NZ to see my lot it is normally for a couple of months last time 5! He soooo wants a BFP he keeps telling me off for testing yesterday, how stupid though Sue??  Even today is far too early my AF isn't even due till Wednesday! Idiot!

It has been bright sunshine here today with a blue sky but cooooollllld! Very windy through the night but I believe it will rain tomorrow.  I didn't feel the earthquake but witnessed 3 big ones and lots of after shocks in 1992 NZ, very scary, morbidly I was hoping I would experience one, but thought it would be while we were sitting round watching TV....not 3am on my own in my bed!! Not nice but something to tell the grandchildren.

Well off to decide what to have for tea dh wants pizza, not my favorite! I fancy the Indian I didn't have last night!

Take care and lots of love Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Nic,

I wouldn't worry too much about testing too early.  I do it all the time.  One minute I am being really good and then I just have such an urge I can't stop myself.  We tested about 6 times in my last 2ww   .  I think it is only natural.  How about this then......I gave my dh the magical stone which he wore in his pants yesterday.  They were his old faithfulls and had a whole in the front so he wore them inside out and put the stone in the whole (it didn't go all the way through so it was more like a pocket than a hole).  Well today he work boxers and the stone kept falling out so to combat the problem he cellotaped the stone to his manly bits to stop it dropping out    .  Needless to say I wet myself laughing when he showed me but then he got all concerned that it might cut off the circulation so he took it off and put it in his pocket.  The things we do  .

We sent my mil her card but we don't have any contact with my mum so that is the only one we sent.  It is quite depressing.  When we went to the NAAFI today everything for mothers day is on display.  I just ignore it and rush by.  Although dh was doing my head in shopping today which made it easier to rush around the shop just to get home.

I bet Tracey is having a great time.  I am soooooo jealous.  Why don't you do a deal with your dh....he can have Freddy whilst you have your chickens.  That way you both win.  Only thing is you would need to find someone to look after them all when you were away.  I would love to have a pig and a highland cow.  We did look into buying our own kennels once but to be honest I have been out of the loop for a couple of years now and couldn't be bothered with all the hard work and cold days.

Our weather has been awful today.  We have had hailstones in the night that sounded like footballs when they hit the window.  It has been really windy and raining all day.  Hope Tracey is having better weather!!!!

Must go I am dieing for the loo.
Speak soon and have a good weekend.
Lots of luv
Sue


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue,

You did make me laugh telling me about your dh....but the best was " The things WE do"....sorry I didn't hear you metion you have stuck it to your bits and bobs!! I know what you mean though!

We have another bright and sunny day here in Essex, rain was forecast but we have had another lucky escape.  So much so we are going to a Boot Sale later, I do like a rummage!!

Hmmmmm do we think Freddy would eat my chicken, no not one of your better idea Sue, keep them coming though.

PLEASE HELP.........

The angel that I once was, tested aflippinggain this morning, when will I learn.  For goodness sakes! But time more confused than ever.  

a) The test not a brand, and said do not test until first day of missed af

b) I tested immediately only the one line

c) Threw it in the bin immediately (seconds after)

d) Read instructions that say DO NOT TEST BEFORE 1ST DAY OFF MISSED AF

e) Had a bath, went back to bin, got out instructions which read "Positive reading with 40 seconds, negative reading within 5 minutes. The test then had a faint line! What does that mean? Surely if a positive test is within 40 seconds that give you the negative, why wait I just don't understand.  There was only one line immediately, then later two.  The one i did Friday still has one line......HELP ME MUMMA?!!!!!

I said to dh this morning "Happy Mothers Day" and he said "Yea and You" he normally buys me a Little card to say thanks for looking after him but I think this year he thinks I am too sensitive about all this Mothers Day lark so didn't;t bother, poor sod can't win!!

Well my friends I better get on and do what I have been told to do...find the directions for this boot sale!! 

Have a lovely day Sue and if you are reading I hope you are well Tracey.

Lots of love Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Nic,

Well I am totaly confused about your test.  I always thought that you had to ignore anything that happens after 5 mins.  Have you tried the clearblue tests?  Not the digital one though just the normal one.  You can test 4 days early with them.  Not that I am encouraging you to test early   .  It might be a bit more reliable though.  I have got butterflies in my tummy for you   .  I sooooooo hope it is a  .  That would be 1 down and 2 to go.  Don't get too disheartened if it still doesn't show yet though it may be too early.  I think it may take as long as 17 or 19 days after implanation to show.  .

How did you get on at your boot sale?  Find any bargains?  My dh is going round to one of his work mates this afternoon for a few beers so I am going to stay home and make some cards.  I have been doing easter baskets for our nieces and nephew which we need to send next week so they get them in time.

If you were lucky Freddie and the chickens may become friends so won't want to eat each other.  We have 2 chinchillas which at first our dogs were absolutely mesmerised by.  Lousie used to wrap herself around the cage and fall asleep.  Now they go over once in a while to say hello but generaly leave them alone.

Our weather today is better than yesterday.  The sun is trying to shine.

Got to go.  I'm playing taxi.  Speak soon.
Luv
Sue


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue,

Chinchillas, they sound cute (not actually sure what they are though). The boot sale was a non event really although DH got a pair of jeans for work and a pair of shorts! Then had a good old clear out in the garden and went to the tip to get rid of it all. Came home and popped round to our neighbours, they are like the Doolittles, 6 dogs and 5 cats! They just climb all over you. I am not really into animals but dh thought it was great! I came home covered in hair! ha ha

I keep meaning to say, work went ok Friday, It was my old job, back! The boss said it has been boring since I left and like a breath of fresh air me being there so I was quite proud of my little old self  There again tomorrow and then just when they need me there on after.

I like it when my dh goes out on occasion as I do like my own company, and just potter about doing things I don't normally get round too. Did he take his stone?! That's another way of getting Stoned I spose, whilst out with his friends!

You're confused? Well I am not going to test until Tuesday/Monday! It's only because I keep getting these feelings that I am I didn't get it last time. I think I did so well with my 2ww, unlike last time, I was pulling my hair out and last month I waited and tested on right day! This month coped well then gone scatty with the testing. I know you shouldn't look at the test after a certain time but I I did love the look of the positive line all the same, even though it was probably fake!! I hope we all get one soon.....please if anyone is listening "up there"

Talk to you later Sue crumbs Tracey will have a bit of reading to do upon her return, she'll wish she had stayed away! Hopefully she will be full of all her tales tomorrow or when she gets back. We might be on page 6 by then!! ha ha

Take care and enjoy for the rest of your day, glad the rain held off Nxx

Well going to put my vege on now done a chicken roast (not one of ours yet)!


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hellloooo

I think you have done really well in your 2ww.  I have been a miserable cow these last few weeks and I've not even start my 2ww yet.  Imagine what I will be like when I do start it   .  

Glad to hear your work went well.  At least it takes your mind off of everything that is going on.  I bet your dh was chuffed with his bargains.  We don't have boot sales over here.  When we go shopping my dh suddenly turns into a woman and spends hours looking at everything.  I am the total opposite and just want to buy what I need and get out.  I had quite a productive day today I managed to make 2 easter cards and a birthday card for one of our nieces which was quite good.  I like making cards as it relaxs me and I forgot all the depressing stuff that is going on.  I can't believe that is another weekend gone.  We go on holiday in 2 weeks   .  I really can't wait.

Do you go back to the hospital on Tuesday or do you have to test at home?  We went back to the hospital to test last time.

Well have a good evening.  Loads of       .
I'm sure it will work out just the way you want it to.
Lots of luv
Sue
xxx

Ps If you get chickens does that mean no more roast chicken for your dinner   .  I'd feel really guilty if that was me xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi 

No I was only joking about eating chicken, no I would have them as pets and for eggs.  My sister eats her chickens, which is quite barbaric.  

That must be very therapeutic making cards, and a very personal thing to do, lovely.  My friend makes cards for friends and relatives and our moving in card was stunning, even had the number of our house on the front door!

No we are kind off given our IUI (Basting) and sent packing, and are told to test in 17 days, NOT 12 and 13, silly, naughty idiot      all those emotions!!

At work all day tomorrow that will kill me, have to be up at 6 to be there for 7, that can be a struggle, but like dh says "get used to it if you want a baby"!  I am used to it but its not always easy. Its the putting your first foot out of the bed and onto the floor....then the day is a doddle, that is what I always think. ha ha 

The day just keeps better for dh, he asked an Ebayer how much he would like to end the sale on an item and he said "A nice bottle of Sauvingnon Blanc" dh feels like its Christmas and Birthday come early as the item is worth £250 it's a huge tool chest!  Now he is like a dog with bone, so excited.  I know how I must sound about this treatment! 

So Sue back to what we should be talking about AF's and stuff, any sign yet? I reckon we could be starting my next cycle and yours at the same time do  you?  My af is due Wednesday/Thursday, but I will know by Tuesday if its on its way tmi! My dh reminded me today that the nurse said if my cyst on my right ovary hasn't dispersed itself I may need treatment so here's hoping it dispersed, also, was working out next cycle and if its not a positive this time my cycle falls on Easter weekend so the clinic will be shut! I really don't want a month off, now I have all the hormones and stuff in my system.  

Right then enjoy whats little left of the night...lights out for me soon.  Just going to have a cuppa, yes a cuppa and a slice of my Victoria sponge.

Catch you tomorrow after work.  Hope you have a good day.

Good Night Sue Good night Tracey if you are reading.

  Lots of Love Nik


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Blimey real incentive to not be off line for too long - it takes for ever to catch up 

Hope you're both well and had good weekends. 

Sue - sounds like you're having horrible weather, how miserable (especially with dogs ). Loved the picture of your DH selotaping the lucky stone to his bits. Fantastic. If there's any justice you'll get a BFP for that alone! 
Any sign of the AF ?

Nik - Really confused about your tests. Don't read anything into the tests until your proper day! There's still lots of hope - I'm nervous on your behalf! 
Are you working most days next week?
Let you DH have a dog - dogs and chickens are great together (as in pets not on a plate!!!). Yes puppies, chickens, babies - fantastic combination  But be warned your lovely house will start looking like mine...!!!!

Had a lovely weekend in Norfolk - very chilled,made up for my franticness on Friday! Told DH that I plan to spend at least an hour a day with my feet up 
Read the weekend papers form cover to cover, and walked along the beach (in the gale force winds!!!) so blissful. Only downer was when we took the dogs on a long walk on Saturday - they saw a hare and both ran off in hot pursuit. I'm neurotic about the dogs at the best of the time but was beside myself as the pup is only 5 months old and both dogs were heading towards the road. So our leisurely walk ended up with DH and I sprinting across several fields with DH shouting at me 'You shouldn't be running!!!!!' Felt a bit worried afterwards that I may have shaken all the   out . Finally got he dogs back safe and sound, who were completely unperturbed about my   dilemma 

Other than for my Olympic qualifying sprint - I do intend to take the 2ww easy - and indeed I'm thoroughly looking forward to it!

Felt really odd Friday night - getting quite bad cramps and stabbing pains. Can't remember getting anything like that after the last basting. But assume it just means I was a bit more poked around this time, or am getting  even more neurotic about every twinge and ache in  my body 

Ahh feel relieved to be back on the thread again and to have caught up 

Catch up with you both on Monday

Sweet dreams 
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi ladies,  good to have you back Tracey,

I am off to work so will catch up will all the events upon my return tonight.  I just wanted to say, I had every twinge under the sun the Monday night and Tuesday after my Monday evening Basting (I hate that word). I had a real low ovulation pain.  So thats normal, I had it both times.  Hope you feel  better today.

Another bright day I hope it is bright there in Deutchland x

Lots of love Nik x


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good afternoon all,

Glad you had a nice weekend Tracey apart from all that runnin  .  How are you feeling today?  Anymore twinges or anything else?  My af still hasn't reared it's ugly head although it is a bit early.  Not due for another week or so.  I am keeping my fingers firmly crossed it will come along on it's own as I don't really want to have to take more tablets.  Have you been relaxing today?  We are off to the gp this afternoon.  I am going to ask all the questions I have about IVF or IVM.  Although I am not too sure how much she will be able to answer.  We will have to wait and see.

The weather here is awful.  Today we have had nothing but rain.  My dh is on 5 weeks leave now so will no doubt drive me up the wall because he can't really go out and about as the weather is so bad.  

Hi Nic how was work? I have to get up at 615 which is awful.  It doesn't help when we have one of those clocks that shines on the ceiling but we can't change the time from UK time and as we are an hour ahead here it tells me it is 515 which just depresses me.  Have you had anymore symptoms?  Is it tomorrow that you have to test?  I agree about the chickens I couldn't eat them.  We used to have a rabbit and there was no way on earth I could eat one.  My dh used to get rabbit for the dogs which they loved.  I just kept thinking that could be one of Bugsy's cousins  .

Well got to go.  Speak soon.
Loads of luv and baby wishes
Sue
xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Ladies - hope you're both having a good day.

Nik - Hope work wasn't too bad, looks like you got up in time for it anyway  
Reassuring to hear about your pains after IUI, just seemed weird as I couldn't remember getting anything last time. Lot's more twinges and aches today - but that may just be because I've been pigging out 
Are you working tomorrow? Do you know when you'll test? Got my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of   and 

Sue - How did you get on with your GP? Are you thinking of going for IVM next or continuing with the IUI?
Thats lovely your DH being on leave - but actually i can imagine 5 weeks is a long time to get under your feet! You'll have to plan to do lots of fun things during this time to take your mind of this nightmare process. I'm sure the bad weather won't last. It's lovely here today but getting cold - snow is forecast for tomorrow but I'm sure we won't get any. i love snow - such a big kid! 

Been catching up on various jobs today - but yes taking it easy as well. Got a call about another big piece of work, which is both great news and frustrating! Secretly I was really hoping to have a couple of weeks off but can't really afford to turn down any work. But I am very lucky as most of it will be working from home and I answer to no one other than myself! This self employment  lark is great 

Heard awful news at the weekend about someone in my villages dog. We live opposite the posh house in the village - no idea who lives there as we never see them but they've got 4 rottweillers lose in there grounds. They are quite scary. I'm fairly happy with dogs but do find it a bit daunting when you see 4 big rotties chasing across the garden! Anyway at the weekend someones terrier got into their garden (there's a footpath adjoining part of their grounds) and it got killed by the rotties. How awful is that. really unnerved now as I have to walk past there several times a day so now a bit nervous that I may get a pack of killer rotties in hot pursuit of me! So awful though isn't it. It's been reproted to the police but apparently they didn't' want to know which I find outrageous given the number of dog attacks there have been. To be honest it could have just as easily been a child that wandered in to the garden rather than a dog. It doesn't bear thinking about what might have happened.

Anyway on that depressing note I'll sign off! Catch up with you both later.

 and


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Tracey

Our gp was really helpful today.  She gave us the clomid ready for next week so we just have to wait for my af now.  We discussed with her about doing IVF anf she said to wait until we have done the next cycle of IUI and if that doesn't work she would send off the referral letter for the IVF but would say in the letter that we would like to have IVM and see what the hospital decide.  Then the referral will be in the pipeline whilst we have the 3rd IUI and if that still doesn't work then it won't take so long before we start the next stage.  We have to go back to Guys and St Thomas's in London and they then make the decision if we have to have IVF or IVM.  I am just keeping evrything crossed that we don't have to go that far and our next IUI session will be the one for us.  How are you feeling? We had a little bit of snow today but nothing exciting.  We have actually had a very mild winter compared.

Hi Nic

How are you holding up?  Are you testing first thing in the morning? I am thinking lots of     for you.  Goodluck and do us all proud  .

Lots of luv
Sue
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ladies and Welcome to FF 

I have skimmed through your thread and am sat here smiling as once again FF has worked its magic,
3 strangers out of 22,000 chatting and gossiping like youve known each other years 

I'm sorry the move to this thread upset you, 
Every so often a small group forms on a "board" and a move or 2 becomes inevetable 
I have to say I dont think this will be your permenent home either 
but *if* and _When_ We move you next a link will be provided and an explanation given.

I hope that your friendship blossoms here and that your dreams all come true 

If you need any help please YELL 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you Dizzi

Sorry for our moans - they weren't serious - honest 

Completely understand that the moderators (who do a fantastic job) have to make sure the threads end up in the right place so we do understand we might need to be moved. Which is fine as, certinaly I (but I'm sure all 3 of us), really appreciate being given space on this fanatastic website to chat to new friends.

This is a wonderful site and as you say the 3 of us have developed a wonderful supportive network, but hopefully not at the exclusion of anyone else who'd like to join us 

Thanks for all your help and support

Tracey
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I'm back!

Oh What a day yesterday was, back to my old self in work, never worked so hard in all my life! Feel like I have to keep proving myself, like the new girl everytime I go in, might have to start knocking that on the head.  Left about 4 came home got ready and had to go over to Howe Street (heard of it Tracey) we got so lost and a 15 mile journey ended up being a 79 mile journey and we ended up home at gone 7 starving and extremely tired and Oh and not to mention GRUMPY!

Oh I am so excited for you Tracey, you are, where I was, when we first met! How's the (.)(.)ies no mention of them yet! Although my ones were sore I think after 6/7 days so maybe too early for that delight! The tummy ache is reassuring though, don't you think? Strange as it is 

That was horrible about the poor little dog, they can't get away with that surely...living in a small village, word will get round so I am sure it won't go unnoticed.  

Sue, how's it going? is dh hovering or is it ok to talk?! Ha ha when mine is around I try to stay clear of the computer as he thinks I just sit here all day doing nothing but gossiping (yes we know he's right but.....).  Did he come home with his stone in tact Sunday evening ha ha.  I am sooo glad you posted about your next stage of treatment as my sister emailed me this morning to say have at look at Oxford University Hospital unit (from memory) it is a piece on IVM, which myself and Tracey were a little sketchy with but is becoming more talked about.  So you see she is saying we should opt for that instead of IVF but I need to talk to someone and find out what will be better suited for us.  If I get a BFN then I will be totally at the same place as you, although dh said "Can we have month off" but not sure I want to do that.

The saga so far, stupid me.......  No sign of af, I had a low pain yesterday and thought it was looming but not really due on til today/tomorrow (but normally regular to the minute!  I did test with these "silly" ones that I should never have bought....Canadian and instructions written in code!! ie "If its a positive, you will see result in 40 seconds and if its a negative you will see the result in 5 minutes". WHAT?? surely if you get a positive you know it's not a negative so why wait 5minutes for a negative, Well that is the bit confusing me as all three, after 2 minutes, have given me a faint pos line.  Very faint mind due.  So ladies now my Dilemma is this, my af is due any minute and if I get a Clearblue, I shouldn't really do it til the morning by which time af may have come so I may just wait, if no af by tomorrow evening BINGO! I just do not and I stress DO NOT feel pg, I just don't. I will keep you posted, I have done the whole testing round the wrong way, too early, in Arabic ect...!

Going for my T4 blood test, in connection with my strangely beating heart in half an hour and I am sat in in fleecy PJ's! Then at 1pm going with Aunty and Uncle to see cousin in Colchester hospital, he is still very poorly and cannot eat, but is moaning which is good sign ha ha.

So ladies I will leave you with all that waffle!

Just remains to say have a wonderful day and talk to you later.

very best wishes and a great big hug Nik x

Thanks Dizzi Squirel for your message, you do all do a great job, I'm not sure how I would have got through the last couple of weeks without my New FF Friends Tracey and Sue, I feel like I have been friends with them for years and don't even know what colour hair or eyes they have.... CRAZY!! By the way Brown hair which has to be dyed to cover my grey!! and blue eyes! ha ha xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello there

Nik - I was getting worried about you, good to hear you're okay - although exhausted form the sounds of it. You take it easy today - although it still sounds like you've got lots of running around.  

Howe Street is really close to me - I'm the next village along (I'll pm you which one!), you could have popped in for a cuppa! Are you likely to be going there again or was it a one off?

Can't believe I'm on day 5 already - this 2ww is whizzing past! No symptoms so far today, yesterday felt like the start of AF pains - is that a good sign? Nothing with my boobies yet - but they are so minuscule that I probably wouldn't - although I was hopeful they might get bigger   No metallic  taste  and no more tired than usual. So overall not sure whether to be positive or not - but it is early days. Last time round I had terrible nausea and threw up one morning, but I don't think that kicked in until about day 8, and lets not forget I got a BFN last time! 

You poor thing - I don't know what to suggest but wouldn't give up hope. Lots of people seem to say they don't feel pg and then get BFP! Is it worth using a clearblue today - I thought they were meant to be sensitive up to 2 days before? Do you feel like you AF is on it's way? Keep us posted as I'm feeling horribly nervous on your behalf.

I know what your DH means about taking a month off - it is so all consuming that it is tempting to think about having a break. You've got time so if you think it will help do so - but hopefully you won't get that far 

It suddenly hit me last night in the bath (I had been having showers but couldn't resist any longer!) that this is second time, we'll probably only do 1 more IUI then move on to IVF. I've always been really scared of doing IVF and desperately hoped it wouldn't get that far, but beginning to contemplate the fact that we probably will have to do IVF. Part of me is thinking if IUI has such a low success rate is there any point doing another IUI or should we move on to IVF? Arghhhhh dilemmas, dilemmas!!! 

Sue - really sorry for some reason didn't see your message last night so only just found it!
Meant to say the other day well done on your weight loss - that's fabulous, you are being good.
Really please to hear that your GP was helpful (in my experience that's fairly rare! ). If you have to come to London for the treatment is that a real inconvenience or would you rather do that?  But here's hoping you don't get that far and the next round of IUI does the trick 
Snow - you lucky thing. It's forecast here for today, it is very cold but don't really believe we'll get any.

Housebound today as my client is couriering a load of papers over to me so i need to be in to sign for them. But seeing as it's so cold out really glad to have the excuse to say snuggly at home!

Hope you both have a good day - oh I'm brown hair and brown eyes - very boring!!!!

Lots of love, Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi......crumbs it's freezing out there! Just got in from the Blood test, walked about a mile from the car park to the clinic, I haven't been there before, would go with someone next time so I can just hop out!

Oh ladies, I have a real period pain, it came on about an hour ago, so now its looking very negative,   so much so, I have decided against waisting £8 on a test as I feel it is just a matter of time before I am back Square One!! So much so I have "equipment" in my back to take to hospital as it is bound to put in an appearance whilst I am there.  Feel so down in the dumps and said the "F" word today as I was cut up just pulling into my road earlier, that is very unlike me! Yes PMT toooo! Great One!

So we can concentrate all our positive energies on you now Tracey, Oh please let it be you, please! Give us some hope, no pressure though ha ha.  My dh came home from work for a cuppa and to see how I got on at the blood test (the former more importantly, I think) and said I can have the third IUI this month but said if he working in Cambridge I will be the one responsible for picking up the    so it is up to me.....good call! I will go where ever, if it means I am still in the running! Ha I think thats what was getting me down the thought of a month off, it's not a game afterall!  I just hope Easter doesn't interfere with scans, basting etc....

It maybe that I will be starting the third IUI at the same time as Sue, I hope so Sue,   with your af coming soon. Mine will deffo be here by tomorrow, that is one small consolation!

I better get on with the list of chores I have given myself before I go to see my Cousin.  Shepherds pie on the menu for tea, that will warm our cockles.

NO SYMPATHY THANKS LADIES! I am positive that it will happen it just isn't our turn this time.  I wish there was a nice way I could tell dh's Mum who rings me everyday that its not sympathy we need its positivity!!  She means well, I know that, she is only being lovely.  But I have been brought up differently..."onwards and upwards, brush yourself down". I prefer our way! I hope this doesn't sound like I am a heartless cow, truly, I am not.

We picked up a tool chest, won on Ebay, from Howe Street, Luck Lane? but went to Howe Green, wrongly first!! Lovely little place and great tool box! 

Well I am going to shimmy off and talk to you all soon.  

Take care all xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Nik

Just wanted to send you a  

You're being very good about it - don't expect me to be so grown up when it's my turn! I like to make everything into a drama so will be really 'whoa is me.....' Actually like you I tend to be very preagmatic and if there isn't anything I can do about something then just get on with it....good old english stiff upper lip.

Don't be too hard on yourself though - it is a let down and you should (if you wnat to ) let yourself have tears and a rant, this is a big thing.

On the bright side brilliant if your af starts really soon as at least you haven't then got to hang about. It would be great if you and Sue end up having your IUI about the same time,  although I'll then feel I'm lagging behind 

Shepherds pie - yummy! I'm doing that on Thursday, scarily I've become such a housewife I now plan the weeks meals!!!

You take care of yourself, and until you af starts i haven't given up all hope.

Love and


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Ladies,

I am Dizzi Squirrel's partner in crime - AKA fellow intro moderator. 

Nik,  hun. I have just been having a debate with my current cycle buddies (I moderate there too) about the merits - or not as the case may be - of those cheapo dipstick tests you get off the net. Have a look here if you want to see what we discussed:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130901.240

The genral consensus is they are a waste of time. 

I hope your blood test brought the result you hope for despite all the portents.  

Lots luck and babydust 

C~x


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you both had a good day.  That is awful about that dog in your village Tracey.  I agree that surely the police can't let the people get away with it.  It doesn't bare thinking about if that had been a child.  I wold be paranoid if I had to walk by with my dogs.  How are you feeling today?  Did you get your paperwork through?  In some ways it would be better if we stayed in Germany to have the IVF treatment but if we do have to have it done and come back to England we would only have to come back for the treatment so wouldn't have to move or anything.  It is such a lot to contend with at once but I am sure we will be ok.

Nic I know you didn't want any sympathy but heres a   anyway.  You deserve one!!!!!!  Try not to loose hope just yet.  As they say it ain't over till the fat lady sings and I ain't singing yet    .  You are just like me and get on with things.  Whatever life throws at you you just deal with it and move onto the next thing.  I just put it out of my mind and try to look for the positive things.  You have really done well so far and we are all proud of you  .  If it doesn't happen this time for you your cycle will be slightly ahead of mine I think.  I always seem to be bringing up the rear  .  I am sending you every bit of     I can.

Well I went on a little jolly at work today which was nice.  I had to go to Hameln which is about an hour to an hour and a half away.  The weather was really good although it was a bit cold.  Hameln is a really nice town and it ment I didn't do any work all day which is always a bonus.  When I got home I noticed my dh had not inserted the lucky stone in the appropriate place so he got a flea in his ear  .  So far he has been really good and done all the housework and made tea and even done the washing up.  I think someone stole my dh and changed him for an alien .

Oh well speak to you all soon
Lots of luv
Sue
xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Sue

Glad to hear you've had good day - it's nice to get the occasional jolly isn't it 

The papers I was waiting for turned up at lunchtime so I've spent since then trying to get to grips with it all. DH is out this evening so I planned a really nice slobby evening watching DVD's but alas it wasn't to be!

Feeling fine today - slight pulling feeling in my stomach, but don't know if that's from me eating too much or the cyclogest  Thankfully the 2ww seems to be going really quickly, being busy is certainly helping 

Not sure what's going to happen about the rottweillers - so far there still running loose and still no fences have been put up. Something does need to be done though, it's terrifying to think what could have happened. Could get very nasty though as there's so much animosity in the village against the rottweiller owners, the whole situation feels quite explosive 

Your Dh sounds like he's being a right treasure - but you tell him to get that stone back in his boxers 

Couple of meetings tomorrow and carrying on sorting through these papers - so fingers crossed another day in which I'll be too busy to think about the old 2ww!

Nic - Hope you're doing okay, this is going to be very inappropriate if your AF has already started, but just flicking though the messages on 2ww and loads of ladies talk about feeling the AF  was on it's way only to find out they were pg. So don't give up just yet   and   

Speak to you both tomorrow 

 and


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

I wrote a huge thread this morning pouring my heart out and it disappeared, I am so disappointed anyhow in light of events it was just waffle anyway!!

I hope you are both very well and Tracey I hope you are enjoying this wonderful sunshine, although I do believe having read your threrads you are a busy bee today.

I am so glad you went out and blew the cobwebs yesterday Sue, doesn't it do you the power of good? Glad your dh is doing everything he can to help, can he start threading my dh and give him some tips on being an !

This is what I really want to say.........I did a Clearblue this morning and a , yes a I never thought I would ever get the chance to press that symbol!! Although it was a Blue Cross, not two lines. I have a tummy ache from hell, a real dole period pain but I just know that I just won't get my AF now I should have come on yesterday or even had spots Monday so kind of know I am, but soooooo don't want to get excited yet. I rang the clinic who told me to ring the doctor to hurry up and get more cyclogest but cannot get an appointment until 8.30 tomorrow!! So it will not be confirmed until tomorrow. So my dh has sworn me to secrecy!! I am climbing the walls!! I have the whitest knickers on I have, just to tempt it but still nothing! I want to go to the highest building in Brentwood and shout it out, also I want to wake my Mum, Dad and Sister out of there sleep in NZ and scream it down the phone but I just can't until I know for 100% sure....would you get another test or do you think Clearblue are accurate? It was a very clear X

So ladies, I want you to know two things, I believe that you have both helped me get this BFP by being sooo supportive and I mean that from the bottom of my heart. When I have been down you have cheered me up, Everytime I have needed a chat both of you have responded straightaway. Also if I can get a  you certainly can. I never in a million years thought I would. Even if I go to the doctor tomrrow and he says sorry you are not, I have had a lovely day fantasising!

If you want to know anymore details ie....what happened when I got the pos line, or what I did next, ask, I just don't want to come across, heartless and a big fat show off! Talking of Fat.....no need for singing now Sue, that sounds so rude, but we know what we mean, I do not mean that to be rude in the slightest. Just you said "I ain't singing yet" earlier and it really made me laugh, I hadn't done the test yet when I read it either.

So ladies there you are a bloody success story!! I won't write my results in pink until I have had it confirmed tomorrow.

Lots of luck and if I can do it (hopefully I have) SO CAN YOU!!!!!!!!!

Thank You xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

​
Congratulations Nik! I didn't want to say earlier but I did have a good feeling for you from what you described! 
Have a happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond.

You might like to check out the following link now that you are PREGNANT! 

*Bun In The Oven ~ *  CLICK HERE 

Lots of  and  to everyone.

C~x


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

OMG...!!!!!

No time for full response now just on my way out - but wanted you to know how thrilled I am, I was almost crying when I read your post!!!

That is just so fantastic - I'm so excited!

And it gives me a excuse to                

Speak properly later - lots of love
xxxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Arrrrggggghhhhhhh,

Thanks Tracey, Thanks Caz, How lovely what a great response!  Still climbing the walls and debating whether I should put myself through another test 

Will get off and climb another wall.

Hope you are feeling ok 

Talk to you all later ladies xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hun, if you are anything like me, you'll be taking out a second mortgage to fund your Pee Stick habit before long. 

Do as many tests as you feel like - go on, indulge yourself! 

C~x


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yippppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I don't have to sing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am just thinking of my poor dh's ears   .  Well that is 1 down and 2 to go.
        CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Just remember it is highly unlikly if not impossible to get a negative positive!!!!

Just off to have my tea but couldn't wait to yell CONGRATULATIONS.

Speak properly in abit.
Lots and lots of love 
Sue
xxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Aaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I just lost my little bit I typed.  How annoying  

Anway back to the exciting stuff.  What fantastic news Nic.  I am so excited for you.  You have done us proud.  How are you feeling now?  How is dh feeling?  I know you are feeling apprehensive but I really do think this will be the positive you have longed for.  I fell pg a few years ago but sadly m/c.  I was addicted to taking tests.  I just couldn't believe it was real.  If it eases your mind I think you should do whatever you feel is right for you.  I am so glad that we can go through this experience together.  Only one more week and the dreaded start of it all begins for me.  Any tips? 

It's your turn next Tracey.  How are you feeling today?  Did you manage to get much work done?  My boss peed me off today.  I have spent quite a bit of time finding some plans and making up a booklet for them that he wanted.  Went and showed it to him and he said "it's not very good is it?!?!?".  I could of jumped over the desk and grabbed his tie and bounced his head off the table with it.  I was so peed off I just couldn't believe he said it  .  Anyway one bit of good news I had today was I have lost half a stone on my diet.  I am chuffed to bits.  Only another 10 million to go  .

Well I am giving it lots of    for me and Tracey.  Imagine if it worked for all three of us.  I think once the babies all came along we should meet up and swap tips .

Got to go now.  I am nearly skipping round the room.
Speak soon

Sue
xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank goodness finally got back in so now I can respond properly!

I've been so choked up for you all afternoon Nik - I can't believe how excited I am and I've never even met you!  It really is the most fabulous news, and here's hoping it's a positive sign for Sue and I 

Completely understand you still feeling nervous - I think when you've wanted something so much for so long it's hard to take in. But as Caz says go and buy a bumper pack of pea sticks if that helps 
So will you get tested at the clinic tomorrow? I can imagine that you must be so desperate to tell your family - but lets' face it not too long till tomorrow morning!
But remember as Sue said - false positives are really unlikely.

Yes definitely want to know all the details - now also need to analyse how you felt during the 2ww so Sue and I can know what clues to look out for  

Nik - Completely understand you may want to join the pregnancy thread but would be lovely if you could hang on here as well, the 3 of us have been so great together (Nik - your comments made me go ahhhhhh  ) it would be a real shame to break it up. And anyway Sue and I need your positive vibes 

Yes Sue it would be so amazing if we got good news too - then we'll definitely have to meet up! actually regardless of that it would be great to get together at sometime, hopefully in a toilet with us all throwing up    

Sue - your boss sounds very unreasonable, I'm impressed you didn't punch his lights out - he deserved it 
Do you know when you're starting again - you said in your post next week, is that when AF is due or has the   arrived?

I'm feeling much like I did yesterday. Absolutely nothing in the morning but as the day has gone on grotty AF type pains, really feels like my tummy is being dragged down, but guess it's all down to the cyclogest. No boobie signs - so gutted that they haven't got any bigger!!!

Had a really busy day, feel I want to put my feet up this evening but guess that'sjust me being lazy 
Sod's law I've got  a really hectic week next week - I'm working in Norwich so will be driving 170 miles each day! Oh joy! Seriously thinking about taking the train just so I can relax a bit more. Getting paranoid that I'm not resting enough during the 2ww, it's a bummer the way my works worked out, but hey ho that's the downside of being self employed!!!!

Had to dive into Next to get something for a friends baby today - couldn't stop tinking that Nik you'll soon be able to legitmalty buy baby stuff. The shop assistant must have thought I was a bit   as I kept grinning whilst I was thinking about it!!!!

Right love to you all - Nik - try and step down from those walls   and have a lovely evening with your DH (you're allowed the evening off but tomorrow we want all the details!!!)
Sue - hope you have a great evening, think you and I should start making some orange bracelets  

         

PS Am I allowed a slurp of wine too celebrate your news   

I'm feeling much like sen


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello My Lovely Support Network!!

I feel like a celebrity, it's a wonderful feeling, having your wishes and you really are genuinely pleased for me, I am blessed. I just want to say....I am a loyal bugger so won't be going anywhere!! You have got me through the last 2 weeks and I will be here for you guys, I promise that.

Am I lost? Has your AF secretly arrive Sue or are you being given that treatment to bring it on? So excited for you being able to start next week while dh is around and being on his best behaviour! I wouldn't have minded you having a sing, but like you glad it didn't get that far!!

Tracey I can honestly say (with hand on heart) I had less symptoms than my first IUI, I really didn't have too many symptoms. Just sore pancakes and that was only kind of when I took my bra off at night. The first IUI they were sore the whole time. I had no implantation bleeding, really nothing to write home about, well you know as any twinge I did have you heard about!! What I will say though and I do believe it, I did a lot less than I normally do, bordering on a lazy cow!! and by my standards that is saying something as I have so much nervous energy I just do not sit still for a second so please if nothing else drink plenty of milk and do rest up. Apart from that, I had baths I drank tea, I even ignore that kind lady that informed me not to use hot water bottles (yea right, get rid of my security blanket, no chance). I am even sat here with one now, but it is on my back!

I have to go to the GP tomorrow at 8.30am so once I have confirmed it to DH I will email you guys.

Ladies, I have told my parents and sister, in NZ as my sister was told she would never have children and then went on to have 3! She told all three of us the day she got her first BFP, so I wanted to do everything my sister did, just the way I wanted it to be, nobody else knows just you and whoever else has read my threads today! If anything was to go wrong my parents would go mental if I were not to tell them (we are a very close family).

When I got the Blue Cross it was almost flashing!! I just stood up from the toilet, not sure why I was still sitting there I had done my wee! But anyway I just went from one room to the next, screaming Oh My God and shaking!! and saying calm down calm down in good old traditional scouse!!

I send you all my vibes and positive thoughts and know If I can do it, there is absolutely NO reason whatsoever why you can't, just keep that though. You can do it and you WILL do it, believe that.

Will you both send me your addresses via personal message so I can send you both a lucky orange ribbon to wear. Tracey send me yours asap and I can post it the morning so you still have a week to wear it and I will post yours to Germany Sue, it is worth a go. I thanked the lady on FF who I heard about it today. And the candle my parents had lit for me in Malta at the Church they said a prayer for my sister when she fell for the first time. I need to email the church and than them too. I am tired and waffling now.

Sleep tight, god bless us all, and he does.

Thank you sooooo much ladies, lots of love your BFF Nik xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a quickie as I need my bed!

Hope it all goes well for you tomorrow Nik - I'll be thinking about you, let us know as soon as it's confirmed and then we can all whoop around again 

Told my DH your news - it was really sweet he said that's wonderful she must be so pleased...and then said 'do I know her'!!!!!  

Will pm you tomorrow as definitley taking you up on your kind offer of an orange bracelet - and yes I promise I'll wear it 

Sweet baby dreams - god I bet it's a boy, isn't that what you dreamt about?!!!! Does that mean I can go shopping for a blue outfits?   

 xxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

How are you both feeling today?  Nik have you come down from cloud 9 today or are you still up there with the fairies? .  How did you get on at the dr's this morning?  I hope it was good news.  I was thinking about you this morning and how you were getting on.  What did your Mum and sister say when you told them?  I bet they were over the moon.  In all the excitement I forgot to ask you how your cousin is doing?  Any improvements with him?  And have you had your results back from your blood tests?
I have my next hospital appointment next Thursday.  My af hasn't started yet and if it doesn't then he will give me a tablet to start it.  Apparantly you take these tablets for about 3 days then when you stop your af starts and that is day 1 of your cycle.  It just so happens that day falls on the same day we fly to Italy .  Oh well I am sure it will be worth it in the end.  I probably won't get my basting for another 3 weeks.  Very frustrating just keep on waiting.

Tracey how are you doing today? Have you managed to take it any easier?  I have been running round like a complete lunatic at work today.  I have a meeting this afternoon and am no where near ready.  I am seriously considering getting a sick note for my 2ww when it finaly comes.  

I have sent you both my details on a pm.  Hopefully I did it right.  Let me know if you don't get it.  I can be quite thick at times  .

Speak soon
Love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello My Partners In Crime,

Well I have been to the doctors and it's official, I have in fact got a little Nik/Tony on board, poor little thing!!  Welcome to the nut house little one!

The nurse almost picked me up, well she did, she kept kissing my face over and over again, she sat me down then kissed me again, then stood me up so she could hug me she had tears in her eyes and so it went on!! She gave me another hug as I was leaving then blew me kisses as I walked down Shenfield!! I felt like a star she really made it feel very special.  Funnily dh was working on Hutton Mount which is 5 doors up from Doctors so went in to see him with my new test flashing the     now I'm just showing off!

But I have a flipping low down ovulation pain now, so think I may have walked too far.  So going to take it easy now for an hour or so.

My mum said the F word when I told her, my Dad burst out crying and my sister screamed so loud and cried that I said "Shall I ring you back".  The way I broke to them was by saying "Hi Nanny" then Hi "Grandy" and "Hi Aunty Sisface" I call her Sisface.  She is very intelligent my sister but dosy!! I said Hi Auntie Sisface about 5 times before the screaming actually started.  More low key when I rand mil, she said "Oh I am welling up" she has a thousand grandkids anyway but still very excited for us.  I swore her to secrecy as dh has 2 boys in Liverpool so they must hear it first hand from their dad.  But we are not telling anyone else until 1st scan........What? I know it's going to be flipping hard, I want the world to know today!! You are very privileged ladies!

So enough about me....lets talk about you...

The bracelets will be winging there way to you both after I have had some lunch.  Sue that's the least of your worries going to Italy on AF day...bring it on!  Our cousin Mark has gone to Italy today for tonight's football, not a lot of siteseeing going on there then!

You really don't live very far Tracey, do you? I said to dh last night that we were saying it would be nice to meet up.  This morning he said are you coming to me after the doctors or are you meeting your new friends! He just doesn't listen....I said "No, when did I say that....Sue lives in Germany!! Late tea then!"

This is playing tricks I am going to send it now and get on a bit later.  Thanks for your wishes...........Please and I know I am a dog with a bone but please rest Tracey.

Lots of love


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello girls!

Nik (   ) - really pleased it went well at the clinic, it must be a real releif to get it confirmed from a medical person (if you know what I mean ). Is it sinking in yet? I still keep grinning when I think about it  

You take it easy (pot calling kettle black.... ) you've now got a real reason to take it easy, so listen to your body, if it says it's tired -then rest!

That's so sweet about the nurses reaction! can't quite imagine getting that at Barts! 

Your family must be so excited. Gosh have you worked out your due date - will your family come back for it? Can't imagine you wanting to fly to NZ for a few months 

No we are very close - so no excuse not to meet up, but we'll have to get Sue over to, although to be fair you have got a bit further to travel! If this round of IUI doesn't work (not feeling very   today) will then have accupuntcute in Brentwood so will expect you to put the kettle on ready.....  Ended up not doing acupuncture this time round as they said it was too late! Oh well at least they were honest.

Sue - how're you doing? Bummer about the timing with your AF, but it is all worth it, and you never know the   may come before then anyway - fingers crossed for you.
Sorry to hear you're so busy - I agree that taking the 2ww off is probably a good idea, providing it doesn't make you go to  

I'm working at home today so not too bad, but lots of boring stuff to get through. Felt quite grotty yesterday evening - bad AF pains - and had to have a lie down. As with the usual pattern felt fine this morning but as day goes on getting cramping, but not too bad. Still nothing happening with my boobies - i mean I know they're small but surely they should do something 

Feeling bit down and grouchy today - feel guilty as Nik I'm so thrilled for you and keep smiling when I think about your news, but have convined myself this cycle isn't going to work. Sorry - that all sounds really self pitying, I guess it's just those wonderful hormones screwing me up! 

I'm beating myself  up about not being able to rest as much as I wanted to - but have decided I'll try and lie down for half an hour this pm. Next week is going to be frantically busy and hectic but thinking I may get the train to Norwich (rather than drive) as that's probably a lot less stressful. Keep worrying that if I get a   will I think it's all down to not resting.....but my Dr did say it's all about the insemination, so hopefully what I do doesn't make too much difference.

I think I need that magic bracelet to make me more   

Love to you both
xxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Helloooo

First things first Nik you haven't changed you BF? to a  .  Pull your finger out young lady and tell the entire world  .  Did you have a rest today or do I have to fly all the way to England to slap your legs for you  (that bit goes for you too Tracey ).  When do you have your first mid wife appoitment?  It is all so exciting!!!!  Have you managed to think of anything else or do you have to keep reminding yourself it is really happening?  That was so funny of your dh. Our best friends live in Canterbury so we come back to England quite a bit to stay with them.  We must organise to meet up the next time we come back.  Hopefully we can compare bumps!!!!!

Hey Tracey sounds like we will have to work our magic on you to stop you getting down in the dumps .  When do you have to test?  Not everyone gets sore (.)(.)ies(I've only just worked out how to do that I thought it was an emoticon ) so don't let them get you down.  A girl I work with was 7 months pg before hers started to get sore.  I think that is a good idea to get the train to Nottingham.  You can get comfy with a good book a hot cuppa tea and put your feet up for a few hours.

Is anyone doing anything exciting on the weekend?  We are going to a place called Minden for the day.  Might take a picnic if the weather isn't too wait.  Our chinchillas decided they weren't friends today and had a fight.  Little monkies.  They are all friends again now thank goodness.

Well time to go.  Lots of love to you both
Sue
xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hi Sue, It always sounds like you do lovely things! That sounds nice your day out with a picnic. Cheer up Tracey if you're down....remember the Saying...It's Not Over til Sue starts Singing.. and none of us want that do we, although at this rate, with your weight loss Sue we may need to instruct a new Fat Lady!!

I do hope you train it Tracey to Norwich, it's murder driving round those one way systems there, if I remember rightly. 

Before I forget, thanks for asking about my cousin, he is a very determined man and will recover well I am sure of that.

I have now told my two bestest friends Zena and Kelly today. We have all been friends since playgroup, Zena was trying for 6 years also and found it very difficult to tell me back in December that her baby was due the end of May! I am so dosy, how didn't I even notice  The wonderful this is this, there is a 6 month age gap between myself and Zena and our babies will have a 6 month age gap! Special or what! Kelly has had her family 2 daughters 12 and 8. The two of them swung me round, put me back danced me around and in the end I said put me down I am a little fragile! It was an hour of my life that I will treasure for ever, the pair of them crying hysterically!!  but happy 

I long for the day you both share the euphoria I have had yesterday and today. I am not telling anyone else now. I said to my Sister tonight , just the mums and dads know, my sister and two best friends. That will be it now I want to savour the feeling and feel for every person I tell it is diluting my news! Very hard to explain that one! My sister knew what I meant as she said she doesn't want her friends in NZ to know she wants to revel in it first! When my sisters' first daughter was born I didn't tell anyone as I didn't want to share the news, selfish cow!

Ladies I posted your designer Fertility Ribbons so hopefully tomorrow you should have yours Tracey but maybe a couple of days later for you Sue. I hope you don't laugh when you get them. They really are basic but who cares if they get you the  you both so deserve.

Comments please when you get them!! 

I have lost track Tracey when can you test? God I have so lost track! Wat day are you on? Sorry to be dosy I think I have lost the plot the last two days. Tony said this morning "Bloody Hell, you haven't stopped talking since 5.45am, it sounds like someone has stuck a Duracell in each foot and wound you up" So I said "Well....I am talking for two now" It really made me laugh, if I may say so myself!

How's your milk intake Tracey? I drank loads this cycle, do I keep repeating myself, I say, do I keep repeating myself!!! I just want to give you any tips I can think of.

Good night my great support network. Wishing you both happiness and the feeling of being a Lunatic, it's great.

I am going to post this now before I lose it.....yea, not literally!

God bless, Sleep Tight Catch You Tomorrow. love Nik xx    ^wings*


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone

Sue - your plans for the weekend sound lovely - I'll keep my fingers crossed you have good weather, It's meant to be dire here!!!
Any sign of AF? If everything went to plan  when would you expect your AF to start? I think you said next week didn't you? Here's hoping it puts in an appearnace before you have to resort to the old tablet method!

Nik - Lovely to hear about your friends reaction. I can sorta understand about the diluting theory - but don't you feel everytime you tell someone that it makes it even more real?
Anyway answer Sue's question - what happens next - is it mid wife appointment? Never looked beyond this stage so no idea what actually happens when you get the old BFP! 

Looking forward to getting my orange bracelet - and yes I promise I'll wear it 

Still not feeling very bright - I tried to tell DH how I was feeling this evening - but I got as far as saying I wasn't feeling to great about everything and he says 'yeah know what you mean I'm feeling grotty today think I'm getting a cold'.......arghhhh think he completely missed the point  but feeling far too grouchy and impatient to try and explain to him  So sorry but it just means I need you girls even more!

I hadn't been drinking milk - haven't had a glass of milk for years as it sometimes makes me feel really sick. But after heairng it worked for you I've had a glass of milk and now moved on to my pineapple...obviously inbetween eating brazil nuts 

I'm due to test next Friday - 14 march, so another week to go. 

Falling asleep here (probably explains the gibberish I've just typed ) so will  love and leave you.....catch up tomorrow...nighty night


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Campers!!

Hey you have written in your pink box what I put Tracey...IUI Feb 08 BF? Spooky...unless you just copied me  It could be a sign oh I hope it is!

Another week til you test, flipping hell!! Another week??! Your 2ww just keeps on going, crumbs I hope it doesn't feel as Long to you, no wonder you are a little down.  I was so down Tracey, I thought it was all over last Thursday especially on Friday when I did that stupid early negative test I just thought THAT IS IT...ALL OVER  But how wrong could we have been!! 

SO point that chin up as high as you can get it woman! Sue ain't singing yet!! Us three connecting was meant to be, you watch we will be friends for years and so will OUR children, please keep these positive thoughts Tracey YES I know its hard but if you want something bad enough and Boy you do, then keep positive! Right you've been told, don't let me have to tell you off again!    having said all that YES its fricking hard!!

Mid wife...what do they do?? You heard the turn of events everyone was too excited to tell me trivia stuff like Midwives, scans, antnatal stuff...that was the least of our worries!! I do however have an appointment on 19th March, I don't know what that is for  maybe to discuss everything we should have discussed yesterday while I was being swung round here there and everywhere by the Nurse!!

I am going up to the Nuffield this morning with my Sharps Box, Needles and a card, shame I couldn't have given them one of yours Sue!  I deliberately kept the needles and box so it would inconvenience me if I got a   and have to go up there....method in my madness hey! Well it paid off, it's pouring down, but I have to pop in to see the Solicitor anyway!  

My very close friend in Hartlepool is a midwife and she promised she would deliver my baby, she can transfer to my hospital, as long both parties consent, so she tells me.  I don't want to tell her just yet as Tony's children don't know and her husband is friends with the children's God Father! So eyes have ears!  But that is a long way off....well 8 months!  

Ladies I will be off there is a glimmer of sun peeping though, maybe a good time to go.

Chins Up, AF's Hurry Up and DH's put up...where did that come from??

Lots of love 

Nik xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello my chickadees!

Will have to keep this short (but you watch I'll still warble on!) as still really busy, feeling really stressed with it all which isn't good! 

Nik - so excited just got home from meeting checked my post...and guess what was waiting for me? Ripped it open - lovely little note from you but no bracelet! Do you think the postman intercepted it or is this just pregnancy hormones?  

Anyway how are you feeling -are you still getting tummy pains or have they calmed down? So exciting about having a midwife appt.- that feels like a really significant step. If you could get your friend to deliver the baby that would be so good, I'm sure it woudl make so much difference having someone that you know and trust. Can Sue and I borrow her too? 

What I put in the pink box....not sure why I put that, didn't consciously copy yours but may well have done so subconsciously  But lets tell ourselves it's a sign - Sue you'll have to do the same for your next cycle. 

Still not feeling full of the joys of spring, too be honest it's mainly because I feel so busy and keep beating myself up that I'm not giving this cycle a chance. Feeling really lonely to (although FF and particularly you 2 are a wonderful help). Don't know why but i feel very distant from my DH (excellent basis for starting a family ). I know I'm being unfair but I don't feel he's trying to understand what's going on or to support me.But in fairness whatever the poor boy does I snap his head off - so I think he'sjust trying to keep a low profile! But it is tough for DH's as there's even less than can do than us so I understand that they feel pretty useless (how appropriate ). I think I just want to feel looked after - I'd like to feel that my DH was pampering me, that sounds silly, but I mean trying to make sure I rest and helping me. Instead all thats happening is I'm now doing lots of work but he still thinks he's got a full time housewife!!!

sorry to offload - but better out than in eh 

Absolutely no symptoms today other than a stinking headache which isn't budging - and thats' probably form not eating and drinking (stuck in meeting form 10.30 till 2.30!!!)

Right enough wingeing -   vibes 

Oh Nik - I love the idea of our 3 kids being friends - how sweet and positive is that, definitely made me smile 

Right hope you both have fabby weekends - may be offline again but not sure what's happening yet. We may be going back up to Norfolk. It sounds really nobby but we've got a holiday cottage in north Norfolk. Basically a couple of years ago we decided rather than paying into pension funds we'd use the money to fund a mortgage. we rent it out to pay for the running costs, but when it;s not booked we love getting up there ourselves. It's really our sanctuary. So anyway not yet sure if we're going there or not - DH and I haven't had sufficient communication over the last few days to discuss!!! 

Lots of love,   and xxxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey folks

How is everyone today?  Did you get your sharps box and needle dropped off ok Nik?  I know what you mean about method in your madness.  I keep thinking what we will do if we have IVF because I don't want to tempt fate incase the IUI doesn't work.  I think if we look and plan for the future then if the IUI works it will of been unecessary.  Do you understand what I mean?  I know what I mean and that's the main thing  .  Tragedy hit yesterday the lucky stone got broken and a piece has come off.  I hope that wasn't the piece with the luck in it  . 

Tracey that sounds fantastic about your holiday home in Norfolk.  I would love to have a holiday home like that.  A little bolt hole.  My dh is being totally miserable at the moment.  He keeps snapping all the time and generally isn't very nice to be around.  Maybe it is a man thing they are all going through at the moment.  He moaned that I keep snapping at him but when I pointed out the fact I had an operation 6 weeks ago and all the prodding and poking around I have to go through and all the drugs I have had to take I think it suddenly dawned on him he isn't quite that hard done by!!!!!  He moaned aswell because I have been on my laptop a lot just lately.  A laptop he bought me for Christmas!!!!!!  If I didn't use it he would soon moan about that too.  I can't do right for wrong at the moment .  We found out today he is going away on the 7th Apr when we thought it would be the 18th.  He is going back to England the 7th until the 17th Apr then flys to Canada on the 18th.  Oh what a wonderfull life being with the military is .  Sometimes it doesn't surprise me we can never start a family.....he is never here .

How are you feeling today Tracey?  Have you still got a headache?  I think the fact that you are feeling emotional is a good sign.  I hope so  .  I think it would be great if our kids became friends.  There would only be a few weeks between them.  A girl we used to know is a pyschic and she did a reading for me a few years ago.  She said we would go away on holiday and I would fall pg and we would have a double celebration at Christmas.  Well we go to Italy and I have to take the clomid whilst we are away and I have the injection and basting a couple of days after we get back and if I fall this time I would be due at Christmas!!!!!!!

I forgot to say Nik you are due 2 days after my dh's birthday.

Well got to go I am going to look for flights to come back in May as dh is away then too!!!
Speak soon.  Have a good weekend.  Make sure you both get some well earned rest.
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh Ladies sorry to hear your dh's are being dh's!! Mine's gone out for a  god know who he will tell after a few Red Stripe!! Already my phone just rang from a number I do not recognise in Doddinghurst! Maybe he's bumped into a cousin, who knows!! As long as he stumbles in quietly thats all I care about!

 I TOLD YOU BOTH I WAS BEING A LUNATIC, THAT IS THE ONLY WAY TO DESCRIBE MYSELF AT THE MOMENT, I BET TWO RIBBONS ARE WINGING THERE WAY TO DEUTCHLAND AS I TYPE!! STUPID IDIOT    

Oh I am so sorry Tracey unless your Postman is having fertility problems and he is lording it up with it now! I will post you another, I think the thought is enough though. I bet you were soooo disappointed. What makes me laugh it couldn't have happened a better way round as you know Sue will insist her dh wears the other one ha ha ha ha ha 

Have felt so tired this afternoon, my neighbour knocked for a cuppa and I was dosing on the sofa...something I just do not do! I was so pleased she came as I am a grumpy cow when I wake up so would have been miserable for dh to come home to!

How wonderful having a cottage in Norfolk, do you let it to friends and strangers? You won't get much stranger than me! I would love to escape for a couple of days, we love Norfolk, where in Norfolk? PM if you like. I sound like you with all the questions, it's rubbing off! 

No symptoms is good remember  Look at me, and keep reminding yourself I had zero symptoms after a week. Just a slight metallic taste, you know I'm not fibbing , you can read my old threads 

Was your dh wearing the stone when a bit chipped off? That could have been sharp!

Is that what they call my appointment in 2 weeks "A midwife appointment" I thought it was just with my Doctor??  I know noooothing!! My friend said haven't you bought a magazine yet? No, Why, Should I?? I've done the hard bit surely the rest will take care of itself, havng said that I did buy the Mirriam Stobbard book about 6 months ago called "Conception, Pregnancy and Birth" and used to cry every time I got to page 34 as then it was all about actually being pregnant so wouldn't read on. Well I can read on now, which is lovely.

Well ladies, Have wonderful weekends, I am so sorry about your empty envelope, I will post you one tomorrow, I have to go to the post office in the morning anyway.

Lots of love, chins up and happy thoughts Nik xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx* *


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Letitbe, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF  (although it looks like you're well 'at home' with us now!!)

Congratulations on your BFP, I'm delighted for you   I hope you have a lovely happy healthy pregnancy 

All the best for the next 8 months or so!! 

Loubie xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Nik

How are you doin?  Have you had a nice lazy day?  We went to Minden and took our picnic.  We have had gorgeous weather today so we had a really nice walk through the town and then took the dogs down by the river.  We have just watched Die Hard 2 which I would definately not recommend.  Very over the top and absolute rubbish .

My dh is is miserable 9 days out of 10 so I don't take any notice of him anymore  .  The only times he isn't moaning is when he is sleeping or away.  Imagine what he will be like with a baby to run around after aswell  .  How have you been feeling today?  Don't worry about being scattered brained at the moment wait and see what you will be like by the end of it all   .  At least you have a fantastic excuse to use.

Well I assume Tracey has gone gallavanting off to Norfolk again.  Hope you had a great time Tracey.  Catch up when you get back.
Have a nice weekend whatever you both end up doing.
Speak soon.
Lots of love
Sue     
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue, Hi Tracey,

Your day yesterday sounded wonderful. We are clinging on for dear life for the dry weather but I think the UK is going to get battered tomorrow...Yuk!

I am having my friends three children while they go to see James Blunt In Paris (Groupies) hey go to school in the middle of knowhere in a tiny village so I hope it isn't windy and rainy when I collect them from school tomorrow.

Well you can't see me for flowers!! Where ever there is a flat surface a vase of flowers sits! I have now officially run out of vases but how can I ring people and say "Oh If you're coming with flowers can you supply a vase!" It will start getting tricky soon, I have another bunch of friends comingthis evening for evening tea...they don't know yet so hopefully they will just bring themselves.. It is wonderful, I feel like such a star, I cannot wait for you ladies to have this feeling, very special indeed. Even dh's friends from the pub turned up with the bigget bouquet you ever did see yesterday!

Had some real dull low down pain pretty much all weekend but have tried to rest the best I can amongst flower arranging! I have treated myself to some Prune Juice, Prunes, Prunes In Juice etc...as I think this whole pg lark is making me constipated!! Oh DON'T WORRY I won't have all the above at the same time........Fireworks or What?? Sorry so Too Much Information!!

Well going to get off and prepare the vege for lunch. Hope you have both had delightful weekends. Sue did you read the Saga I think you may have two Orange ribbons on their way to you and Tracey got an empty envelope, Doh! DH will love you!! Tracey your envelope is sitting here I will post first thing Monday morning promise x

Lots of love ladies,


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Nik

How's the constipation doing?  .  I hate to be a kill joy but I think it only gets worse the further along you go.  Maybe you should start stocking up on prunes now .  All those flowers sound lovely.  I love getting flowers especialy when you have something to celebrate.  The weather here has been good again today.  Hopefully the summer is on the way well and truly.

When are you working again?  How did your visit go today with your friends?  My dh has just thrown a temper tantrum because the bottom has just fallen out of his draws and all I could do is laugh at him which made it even worse  .  Have you still been getting the pains?  They are probably where baby is settling in for the next 8 months .  Did you manage to get some rest in today?

Well must go and finish taking the mickey out of my dh .
Lots of love
Sue


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello girls!

Back again -missed you both over the weekend - think I was getting FF withdrawal symptoms 

Sue - is that a piccy of one of your dogs? So cute, may have to work out how to do that and post one of my little darlings!
Gosh that's awful about the stone - but I have got to ask what on earth was your DH doing to break it?  I'm sure there's enough of it left to still contian all the luck.
Your picnic sounds lovely - sounds like we've swapped weather now - apparently we're going to get hit tonight with massive storms and gale force winds - fun eh!
Your DH sounds so like mine - they're birthdays are close together do you think that has a bearing? Like you I sometimes wonder how my DH would cope if we did have a baby - then he really would have something to moan about!!!  Actually bieng a bit harsh, most of the time he's just completely shattered - I feel a bit like i get left with the gortty bits of him and his work get the good stuff! 
Wil you come back to England in April when your DH is away?

Hello our preggers friend - sounds like you have taken on celebrity status - fantastic, milk it for all you can!!! 
Don't worry about the bracelet - I thought it was really funny. But yes I did think that probably means Sue will get 2 and love the idea that you'll make your Dh wear it - but where I ask   
You take it eassy when you're tired - listen to your body don't forget your growing a little you/Dh - when you put it like that it does sound pretty exhausting! Hey I've grown carrots and thats hard enough work!  
Constipation hey - nice to know that Sue and I have got somethign to llok forwad to 

Well  my weekend was really nice. yes we did go to Norfolk and it was the right thing to do as DH is always less stressed there and we actually get to talk  It is a real treat having it. We rent it through an agency so it's booked for a lot of the year but when it's free we grab it! We're going up there for a few days over easter but mainly to do some maintenace work. Nik - I'll pm you details about it.

Feeeling less miserable than i was on Friday - I know doesn't take much doing!! Still been feeling pretty grotty - no idea if that's a good sign or not. Saturday lots of AF cramping pains, then Saturday evening strted getting really sharp pains on my righthand side but low down. really wierd the pain was from the front and side - does that make sense? Anyway pain was so sharp, I had to sit down, bit of a problem as I was cooking at the time - think DH just thought it was an excuse to get out of cooking!!! Hadn't been having any symptoms today but in the last hour been getting dull AF type aches. Oh also felt exhausted on Saturday - I was working (my laptop goes everywhere with me!) and just went to lie down for 5 mintutes as I was literally falling asleep on my computer - and passed out for over an hour, not my style at all!

God it's so diffiuclt - find I'm analysing everything! Dh is like my rational check and keeps saying 'don't get carried away, it might not be anything or may just be the drugs'. That sounds bleak but actully it's really helpful to keep being pulled back to something more rational! I think he's even worse than me at not allowign himself to possibly think it could work. 

Right bit of sorting out I need to do this evening - and haven't eaten anything yet. But yes Nik I am drinking lots of milk!

Lovely to be back with you again 

 and xxxxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Oh I am soooooooooooooooo excited Tracey, you have such the same symptoms I had. On and off, then off, then on, then I worried, then I didn't, then more ooooohhhhh and so it went on!!! Side, front, back, sore Mellons! How are your boobies, you haven't updated us on them lately, sorry  My Jugs are still sore and hurt at night to lay, what a joke, their pancakes! When's the af due? You're rubbing off on me with the questions!
I had terrible af pains, so bad, I woke up early hours of that Sunday and was so convinced that was my lot! But here we are!

Sue your dog is so cute, sorry, I have been meaning to mention it. I tried to get a photo on FF but couldn't, it kept saying Web Page needs refreshing??

Crumbs my dh has gone to price a job in Cambridge (he is off today) and the wind is sooooo scary, he is on his way home thank God. I hate wind and have a phobia of Thunder Storms, I was on "Don't Try This At Home" Once with Davina McColl, remember it? Not me! The programme!! Talking to her and Dermott about fears! My claim to fame!! ha ha   

Well We now live at 12 Interflora Road, I have never seen soooo many flowers in one house, it is almost bordering on ridiculous! Don't get me wrong it is the most amazing thing having the door go every 20 minutes with the Florist delivery man, but can't they deliver me some vases too!! I have had to knock at all 3 neighbours to borrow some! I have them in the kitchen bathroom, 2 bedrooms, lounge and dining room!! This morning my dh said you will have to put some in a couple of buckets....That sounds nice, I'll get on and do that NOT!!

I am dying to know when your AF is due, and if are going to be stupid like me and test early...answers on a post card Please!! If you are busy which I think you are today (Norwich?) can you just thread "Thursday" "Saturday" to put me out of my misery! Pleeeeeaaaase I am sure Sue is eager to know too!

Well my consultants Registrar rang this morning, how sweet, just to congratulate us I was over the moon, all though up to my eyeballs in Lillies and Foliage!! They are trying to get me a scan for either 17th or 31st, should have been Monday 24th (but easter Monday...typical). My consultant may not want to do it too early as I will worry if there is no heart beat  But God Forbid! That didn't even enter my head....I am pregnant for goodness sake no-one will take it away from me without a fight    With regards to twins (we have twins and triplets in my family and we are the next generation) it skips one! Well she said I would be feeling a lot sicker than I do, so that is a relief...more so for dh I think  I have lucky sickness, I am hungry, I eat a nice dinner then feel sick! Better that way round than to sick to eat eh?

Well I will get off and have everything crossed for you Tracey and I mean everything. I have said a little prayer for you to Lady Of Mellehia Bay (the people who lit my candle in Malta) the Sacred Church where Miracles happen and they bloody well do!!     

Lots of love to you both

Nik xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi there

Working at home today then off to Norwich for the rest of the week - definitely going by train so I can have a snooze 

Well the doctor said test after 2 weeks - which would mean test day is Friday. But don't know if I can face doing it!!!!  Tried to chat to DH at the weekend about whether he wanted me to wait until the evening or even the Saturday morning, he said he doesn't mind but it feels lousy doing it when he's not around. Last time I just tested in the morning and told him when he got home form work that it was a BFN,  but it wasn't so bad then as he didn't realise I was testing that day (apparently I'd told him I'd test the day after!)....but this time he knows. So not sure. Part of me wants to leave it till the Saturday - we've got friends coming over Saturday night, and so if it's BFN don't know if I'll feel more together by Saturday night if I tested on the Friday? Dilemmas dilemmas....all ideas and suggestions gratefully received!

Still not feeling good. it's really weird as I tend to feel fine first thing then as the day goes on get grotty cramping and dragging pains. My cycle tends to be quite long - so probably wouldn't expect AF to start until the weekend, but the way I'm feeling it feels imminent. Still nothing with the boobies - but they are very small!!! No sickness, slight nausea (probably psychological!) and no metallic taste - have I missed anything? So basically just AF type pains - presumably that may just be from the cyclogest?  

Anyway not much I can do about it so just keep on plodding through until Friday/Saturday - this 2ww has whizzed by, I actually feel I want to drag it out longer. I'd rather be PUPO than BFN   

Winds really picking up again (I've moved on from my symptoms now - I'm talking about the weather! But yes I have been windy too ). I've always been scared of the wind too - I get really freaked out when the wind picks up at night, never seems so bad in daylight. But I've done the Tesco run and dog walks so don't intend going anywhere else today! Nik - are you still looking after your friends kids today?

A TV star eh - bet you've got it on video haven't you?  

I can't believe you're receiving so many flowers - that's really lovely, mind you if it gets too much perhaps you'll have to set up a little flowerstall!!!  

Your sickness sounds bearable. When I was sick last time round it was the oddest sensation. I suddenly felt horribly sick (halfway through eating my breakfast!) threw up and then came back down and continued eating! What was odd was although I felt sick I also felt really hungry. But any way no point on dwelling on that as I got a BFN!

Thank you for the prayers - that's really sweet.

Sue - you're the one that I want to ask 40 thousand questions off!!! I'm lost as to what stage you're at - is AF due this week? Let us know what's going on. If I get a BFN we need to know what the next goal is that we're heading for! 

Okay back to work for me - just couldn't bear the idea of Nik sitting there all in trepidation about test dates 

Lots of love and   to us all!


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello ladies

How are we both doing?  Well I have had a really exciting few days NOT.  I have been in such a bad mood.  I keep biting my dh's head off when normally I would just tell him to sod off .  My af hasn't reared it's ugly head yet.  It is due any day but I really don't think it is going to come on it's own.  I have never had a regular cycle even when I was a teenager so it is not unusual for me to go months on end without one.  Thankfully the dr will give me tablets to start it off this month.  We are back to the hospital Thursday morning.  But I have had a white discharge today and felt like I peed myself at one point (sorry for tmi).  What is that all about?!?!?!?  Not sure if that is a sign that my af is coming or maybe I am just falling apart .  

How are your aches and pains going Tracey?  Are you still feeling grotty?  Have you managed to get some rest in during the day? Hmmm I'm not too sure what you should do testing wise.  I want you to test Friday but that's just cause I am too impatient to wait until Saturday .  Can you hold out till Sunday and then your visitors would of gone before you get the result? 

Yes that picture is one of our dogs.  His name is Sam and he is the puppy of the family.  He is 4 years old now but thinks he is 4 months sometimes.  He has got so much character you just can't help fall in love with him.  I tried to find a picture of all three of them but haven't got one on my laptop.  Sam is a complete poser for the camera.  Thelma and Louise are not so keen.  We are having some problems with our chinchillas at the moment they keep fighting.  Not too sure what to do with them.  They are both male and one keeps bullying the other.  

How are you feeling today Nik.  That is exciting about your first scan.  How many weeks will it make you?  Please can we see your first scan picture when you get one?  Have you been taking folic acid every day?  I can't wait for my 2ww to come.  I am starting to feel like the odd one out   .  I haven't broken the news to my dh that if there are 2 bracelets he has to wear one.  I would hate for him to feel left out .  Every little helps.  And he has to make up for breaking the magic stone.  It will do him some good to join in.

Well I have to go and pack my bag for going to the gym tomorrow and then I am off to bed.  I have a day full of meetings tomorrow and I am absolutely knackered.

Sweet dreams ladies
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Campers!

Well what a day/night we had, all girlie, hair brushing and make up doing! Two twins ( sister (10). They pretty much stroked my tummy the whole time they were here. They have been waiting for my BFP as long as we have.. They have always said "Aunty Nik when are you and Uncle Tony having a baby?" I was so organised, got the tea, did the lunches, washed some uniform (one fell over in mud)...they were all in bed reading by 7.30...Fantastic, was thinking what a doddle hope it's triplets...then this morning all hell broke lose! Where's my car keys?? Oh for goodness sakes!! We looked everywhere!! In the end I took dh's car and got them there 5 minutes late, I was so annoyed 

Oh well now I can relax, they are in school and I can't do anymore than that. Their parents are back from Paris today.

Felt really weird yesterday, like I knew I had over done it and kept saying I really must sis down, I just knew! I was really worried. I have never felt like that before, like your body informing you it needs to rest. So today I should do nothing BUT dh's Mother is coming down from Liverpool Great  so will be rushed off my feet again today, so could do without it!

I will be 7 weeks and 3 days at my first scan. I keep feeling like I'm not pregnant anymore....ladies it is a really horrible feeling. I can't explain it, I know I must be. But feel like I have come back to earth with a big bump and need reassuring that I am still. I think I might do a quick thread over the pg side and see if anyone else feels the same. I can't do another test as it will just show up I am anyway, so will just have to wait til the 31st!! Yuk!

Friday, I knew you were due to test Friday, just wasn't sure when yukky af was due or NOT, as I believe! Well don't forget I did three faint Positives before the 14th day........God I'm naughty, I am not encouraging you to be bad like me... BUT GO ON!! only joking.....no I'm not!! The suspense is killing us, now I know how you felt with me. My dh was busy painting a lovely house in Shenfield when I tested, so go on Friday, Friday, Friday Friday Friday said in an annoying chanting voice!!

Come on Sue's AF,  Not sure what the white wee wee type stuff could have been? Although, god only knows with some of your alternative therapies....ha ha only joking.....Urmmm don't even go there!! No I won't! 

I ought to go and start changing beds, dusting etc...ready for the MIL!

I have to go to the Solicitors again this morning his secretary has just rung I have to sign a form....and pay £3 to park for the Privilege I hate Brentwood for parking!

My best wishes and lots of love to you both.

Hope your orange ribbons arrive today, which reminds me....My dh said "How much did that ribbon and beads cost" (I bought it on Ebay) so before I could say "Oh a couple of quid" he said "The cost of a Baby, more than a couple of quid" obviously he said it in the nicest way. How true is that? 

Sue it is a magic ribbon your dh cannot break!

I'm off xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Evening all!

Nik - the weirdest thing has just happened - just got in collected my post....and yippee envelope from you (recognise your hand writing now!!!). You're not going to believe this....again sweet message form you but no ruddy bracelet - am I missing something  is the magic the fact they're invisible  It did make me laugh though. So it must be my postman - although bit surprised he's that bothered he is knocking on a bit!

Sue - sorry to hear still no AF - gonna do another AF dance for you    ...that should do the trick, but in the unlikely event it doesn't whens your Dr giving you your tablet? 
Not sure about the discharge - perhaps it means somethings going on?
Love your doggies names - mine are Molly and Dizzy (yes my pup is the real dizzy one!!) as I'm typing I'm being mauled by Dizzy - think I'm being punished for being out all day!!
Don't feel left behind - I'm expecting a BFN so will go to the back of the queue! I was thinking of it the other day like some sort of sick game...you're happily whizzing along - up the ladders, and then wham a snake comes along and you end up back behind everyone else again!!!! Yes I know must get out more 

Nik - You are so good to offer to look after the kids - but you need to be more selfish you mustn't overdo it. But I loved the idea of you thinking it was a piece of p*** and then it all going wrong!!!
I think feeling like you do is normal - I've read other threads on here of people just not believing they're pregnant until well into it. i think because you've wanted it for so long you can't really quite believe you're here. Pop over to pregnancy thread and get yourself reassured......but just you make sure you come back here!!!! 

How longs MIL staying? 
I refuse to be influenced re my test day  Still not sure what I'm going to do but can assure you you'll be the first to know!!!

Long day today - first day working in Norwich, but had lovely chill out on the train. Was hoping to get to do some shopping at lunchtime (shops in Norwich are great) but alas my meetings went straight through so I didn't even get a sarnie!!!
Back again tomorrow but hopefully shouldn't be so late back.
Symptoms remain the same. had really bad cramping pains yesterday evening, just a bit of aching late afternoon today. I's odd as I only ever get pains in the afternoon and evening. Were yours only at certina times Nik? Oh and got a couple of spots on my chin - and I rarely get spots so assume that's the drugs screwing me up!!!

Right need to sort out all my notes from today so will love and leave you both......Nik don't get down you are preggers and that is sooooo fabulous, just look at all your flowers that should convince you. Sue hope you've had a fun day!


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello ladies,

How are you both?  I was sooooo tired yesterday when I got home I just flopped in the chair and didn't move till bedtime.  I actually managed to drag my sorry carcass to the gym after work for an hour.  I think I must be loopy  .

Nik I still haven't had my orange bracelets.  The BFPO postal service isn't the best of services.  I am sure it won't be much longer.  I have to say I did have to laugh when Tracey got her envelope again with no bracelet.  Maybe there is an orange bracelet nabber in your neighbour hood  .  How are your flowers doing?  Have you had anymore visitors?  It sounded like you had a hectic time with your friends kids.  Good to hear you are getting some practice in.  I would love to see your face if you got told you are having triplets .  I think I would wet myself if I got told that.

Hi Tracey how are you feeling?  Are you still being good and waiting till Friday to test?  My af is still not here.  We are off to the hospital again tomorrow so he should give me the tablets to take to start it all off.  How did your day go at Norwich?  Did you manage to get some retail therapy in?  

We were having haggis for tea tonight so Michael took it out of the freezer to defrost last night.  He took me to work and went to the gym and when he got home there was no haggis.  The dogs had stolen it off the side and eaten it all  .  Michael was raging.  He ended up having chicken and salad .

Well I am going to say goodnight for now.
Speak soon
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Ladies...........

..........................And Relax!!!!!!

Yes the MIL has left the building, I am so wicked and feel so guilty now she has gone, she just rubs me up the wrong way, as must I, her. She says things like "Let me know a month in advance if you will need a baby sitter" WHAT?? Let me have my first scan FIRST! I said "Well we would have waited 6 years for this baby, I certainly will not be needing a baby sitter" and "You could have saved that Christmas cake for he Christening cake" WHAT? "Who said our baby/babies (tiny little dot hasn't even grown more than . yet) will be Christenend" OH LEAVE ME ALONE!! Come back my Mum all is forgiven!

^furious^ ^furious^ ^furious^ ^furious^ ^furious^ ^ ^furious^ ^furious^ ^furious^

Tracey can you test today please, pleeeeeaaase, tell your dh it's part of the FF rules, you have to do one the day before the actual date or you lose your membership. Go on...   You've had the longest 2ww in history, like my two put together. And as for you af Sue.....that just drags on 

Don't feel pg today at all, very strange, yesterday was definitely heavy with child, today not so sure! My Mum said this morning (email) "I told all and sundry, then thought, Oh what if the doctor got it wrong", she said she knew exactly how I felt. My registrar said you are either pregnant or miscarrying, believe me, you are not the latter but what she also said was, it will be nice to see the baby in the sack, and I said as opposed to where? the Fallopian and she said Yes. I said I hadn't even given that a thought. But she said please do not worry unless you are in agony then it is highly unlikely. SO WHY SAY IT THEN

Ladies sorry if I am being a stroppy cow today, I think I have PMT if that is at all possible, my dh rang about 3 times this morning and I was going loopy, normally I love it when he rings to see if I am ok.

Will go now calm down and write later.

Hope Norwich isn't as gruelling as you thought it maybe Tracey, what are you doing there, promoting the Orange Bracelets?! Ha ha  

Sue, My mum has always said "It is rude to comment" but surely that was a good thing that your dog ate the Haggis!!  I am sure it is lovely just never had the pleasure of that one. The chicken salad sounds a lot more up my street, not that it's any of my rude business anyway!

I think they should re-release the "C'mon Ilene" song to "C'mon AF" could work?!

Lots of love and all the luck in the world for your important forthcoming days.

Tracey......have you ever seen the film, I can't remember what its called, it was a spin off from a 1980 programme with "Huggy Bear" when they are dressed up as Cocaine Dealers and keep saying "Do It, Do It...Do It" said in a Columbian put on accent, it's hilarious.....no? Oh well I feel like saying to you Do It, Do It!!

I was on my own when I tested dh was in work.

Oh I'll say anything if it gets you to test early!!

Lots of love

Nik x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

letitbe said:


> Tracey can you test today please, pleeeeeaaase, tell your dh it's part of the FF rules, you have to do one the day before the actual date or you lose your membership. Go on...   You've had the longest 2ww in history, like my two put together. And as for you af Sue.....that just drags on




Oh Tracey quite the opposite... you will have the FF pee stick  after you if you test early. 

Shame on you Nik, trying to lead her up the path of disrepute. 

Seriously though, if you do decide to test early...and don't gett he result you hope for, please do test again on the official test day as things can change.

Either way, wishing you lots of luck for a BFP   

C~x


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Caz, 

Have you read all the threads on here?  ....it's only because I tested early and got 4 positives!!  I know I'm naughty, so naughty. I keep getting told off, I'm nice though  .  If you've been following Tracey's progress, you would be willing her to test early also! Ha  ha...Take care and thanks for your time.

Much Love The Naughty One, That's gonna get slung off FF one of these 
days!  ha ha    

PS Have you tested yet Tracey? ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello

Just a real quickie as only just got in...and no I haven't tested!!!!!!! Feeling really odd about it all today, had to stop myself crying on the train - mind you that would have guaranteed I got a carriage to myself  On the train back i was deliberating whether to test today, but I know it's going to be a BFN so wish to remain in blissful ignorance for 1 more day 

Sue - going to the gym indeed - how impressive is that. Love your story about the haggis, but I'm with Nik I'd go for the chicken salad anyway!
How did you get on at the hospital - have you taken the magic pill? How long does it take, did you say 3 days? Which means you must be off to Rome soon - when do you go?

Nik - I'm in Norwich selling orange bracelets as I've exhausted my market in Chelmsford!!!!!   Can you send me some more?!!!

Poor you with the MIL - sounds like her visit was bad timing, can't believe some of her comments, bet you wanted to  ! But at least she's gone down - does she visit very often?
Whens your scan?
I can't believe you think my 2ww has dragged - I think it's gone soooo quick - shouldn't that be the other way round for us??!!!

Like I say really not feeling very upbeat, really hit me this morning that I'm going to get a BFN....but I know it's not over yet! Emailed my Doctor and asked her to send my a prescription for my next lot of clomid - that's how optimistic I am! 

Thank you for defending me Caz - Nik is a terrible influence! 

Right - back to my work then off to puppy class (how much excitement Can I take in my life?!)

hope everyones well

And yes I'll let you know just as soon as I do.....but don't expect good news.

    
xxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys

How's tricks?  Well we had our hospital visit.  A miracle happened and I didn't have to pee in a pot or strip semi naked and have an internal scan .  It must of been my lucky day .  My af still hasn't shown up so I got the special tablets which I have to take for 7 days!!!!  Then my af should start the day after that and then I need to start the clomid and then after all that around the 1st of April I will have my scan and get basted!!!!!!!!! Yipppppppeeeeeeeeee.  God I hope this works after all that .

Tracey have you had a nice relaxing day?  It is always sooooo emotional when the in laws visit.  My MIL is a complete sticky beak and such a control freak.  She said to me once that I had no staying power because I said I wouldn't have IVF .  I wasn't too impressed by that comment.

Nik how have you been today?  Not that I condone bullying but JUST DO IT!!!!! Plllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaasssssssssseeee just to keep Tracey happy .  God only knows what she might do otherwise.  Women and their hormones can do amazing things!!!!!!!  At least if you don't do it today could you please do it first thing in the morning and tell us asap.  The suspense is a nightmare.  Oh and I ain't singing yet so don't even think about the BFN.  It is a swear word that is never to be repeated .  

Well got to go.
Speak soon
Lots of love
Sue  

Ps Haggis is lovelly.  Don't knock it till you've tried it


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Evening 

Won't stop, I have work tomorrow so need an early night.

Just sending you my best wishes and every ounce of luck for tomorrow Tracey, Oh flipping hell! I don't get in til gone 3...Can you leave a message for me Pleeeeeeeeease, oh thanks x Sorry to hear you've been down today 
I would like to remind you that I was exactly the same, wasn't I??

Well, you can't get much more positive than that at the hospital today Sue, great news, you have a thread to tug now don't you? Fantastic, now that really was good news, albeit disappointing that they didn't get you naked!!  Sue I think you must be very tired and a bit overwhelmed by it all....It's Tracey testing, it's me bullying! ha ha bless your heart, and he does!

Well I am going to polish off the choccie cake I made for the MIL coming (creep that I am). Oh I told dh how she has done my head in! It got a little heated resulting in dh on Ebay looking for a new work van all evening!! We are fine now. I just said she ripped through the family one by one and can just hear her now she is back in Liverpool, ripping us! Hmmmmm I'm not one for mincing my words....but in my defence, nor is she!!  Roll on November when the baby comes, God help us!! I will set my Mum on her! ha ha

My prayers are with you girls tonight   

Good Luck Tracey, Lots of love, Oh I am so nervous for you.

Catch you tomorrow.

Nik xxxxxxxx

PS Sue don't you dare let us hear you singing they'll be trouble!


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry guys I think I must of had a brain transplant whilst I was at the hospital  

Good job you both know who I'm talking to!!!!!

Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning girls

Bad news I'm afraid, got a BFN.  I know I expected it but feel absolutely devastated, really questioning how many times I can bear to go through this. Feel at the moment it would be easier to just accept we'll never have kids and just get on with our lives. I find it so difficult that because no one knows what we're going through I have to just keep smiling and pretending everything is rosy. Sorry, feeling very sorry for myself this morning.

Well Sue I'm pinning all my hopes on you now. Really pleased to her you now know What's going on - great to have something to aim for. When are you off to Rome?

Nik - Hope work goes okay. Thank goodness I'm not in Norwich today, just working at home which means I can sit here crying whilst I work 

xxxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just a quickie I'll post properly later.

Tracey I just wanted to give you a big  .

I'll be thinking of you all day today.  Try and stay positive.  Although I know how hard it is.

Lots of love
Sue
xxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Tracey

How are you feeling?  I'm really sorry to hear you didn't get the result you wanted.  I know exactly how you feel.  I felt like it when my first cycle didn't work.  I just thought how could I go through all this again.  It is absolutely heart breaking.  Has your af arrived?  When are you going back to the dr?  I'm glad we had to miss a cycle because it has given me the chance to get over the first lot before starting the 2nd.  Was your dh with you when you did the test?  Hw did he take the news?  My dh never says anything but I know he feels disappointed but is just being strong for me.

I hope you have found some time today to have a good cry and sit with your feet up and relax for a little while.  I have decided that when I have my basting I am going to take a few weeks off sick and go back to England so can relax away from the stresses of work.

We are off to Rome on Sunday.  I can't wait.  It will be soooo nice to have a week with Michael doing what we want to do.  I think the time away from work will do the world of good.  Things have been so hectic I don't get the chance to sit down and catch up on all the paperwork I have to do.

Nik how did your day at work go?  Are you feeling tired after your busy day?  Have you kissed and made up with your dh?  I always tell him how annoying his mum is.  She has her heart in the right place but she is sooooo annoying at times.  Ha ha just imagine this could be your daughter or son in law saying this in years to come  .

Well I have to make some cards now so I will love you and leave you for now.
  
Sue
xxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Sue.

Yes have had a good cry but still feeling wretched. It's good to be able to talk to other people who understand.
My AF hasn't started yet but last time it was a few days until it did -certainly no AF symptoms, bit ironic since I have been having them for the last 2 weeks!!!

Don't really know what to do next. emailed my Doctor, she's suggested we take a month off. She thinks we should do another round of IUI but happy to go straight to IVF if we prefer. Need to talk to DH about it this evening. Just don't know if it's worth trying more IUI.

I know what you mean about taking a month out and I'm really glad it's helped you. I don't really think I've got time to take a month out - my eggs are old already!!! Also we're on holiday in April so I suspect we'll miss that month anyway.

I did the test on my own - as thought I should use first pee! My DH is at work, had planned to tell him tonight, but he emailed me and said I assume as I haven't heard anything it's not good news. Felt awful telling him by email but couldn't really do much else. I feel sorry forthe DH's, i know mine will be really upset but has to put a brave front in it for me.

I'm working at home today but am really busy sorting out all my notes from the interviews I've been doing all week. probably a good think as it's actually taking my mind of things.  

You coming back to England for your next 2ww sounds like a really good idea. I think Nik's right and that resting during the 2ww is vital. I've learnt my lesson and my next 2ww I'll be bed bound! If I do go straight for another IUI we might be quite similar timing - we can go through the hell together   

Your break to Rome sounds fabulous and much deserved, hope you have a wonderful time.

Nik - hope work isn't to bad.

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Just wishing you both a nice weekend.  Sue I hope you have a well earned break in Rome, say a prayer at the Vatican for you and Tracey   Every little helps.  Safe journey.

Lots of love Nik x


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello,

Just a quickie.  Nik I got my braclet thanks.  It is great and I am wearing it with pride.  I only had one in the envelope so goodness knows where Tracey's is .  

I am going to say lots of prayers for us all and hopefully a little magic will be spread through out.  Hope you both have a good weekend and I will speak to you when we get back next weekend.

Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Argh That's great news Sue, I knew I had sent Tracey one originally, for the second one not to arrive either.....very strange post man round those parts!    

Have a wonderful time.

Lots of love Nik


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good morning

Just wanted to wish you both a good week.  We are just about to leave for the airport now.

Tracey - I hope you are feeling better and gets lots of TLC frpm your dh this week .

Nik - Get lots of rest in and look after your precious cargo.  Not long till your first scan .

Speak to you both in a week.  Have a nice Easter.

Lots of love 
Sue
xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Helloooo

Just wanted to say I've landed back in the land of the living!!! Feeling myself today - which might be a good or bad thing, depends on your perspective! 

The last 48 hours have been grim - but feel I've now come out of that. Really weird but for the last 48 hours everything I touched went wrong - nightmare! Let me tell you about my series of woes as it all seems funny now - but not at the time! 

Got my nephew coming to stay tonight and had friends coming for dinner last night. So Friday night I thought I'd bake a cake and do a cheesecake. I normally find cooking really therapeutic so thought it woudl help. Well I forgot to put flour in the cake so ended up with the most peculiar thing and the cheesecake didn't set. At this point I should say i am quite a competent cook - but obviously the results reflected the fact my head was all over the place!

Anyway on Saturday thought I'd better make another pudding to replace the disastrous cheese cake - so did a lemon tart. I cocked up the pastry and then manged to spill half the contents into the bottom of the oven. Was in tears by this stage as feeling horrible emotional and that really was the final straw - or so I thought. But no then proceeded to throw half a bottle of olive oil down my (new) top and all over the kitchen floor, then smashed a glass, and finally, for my grand finale, dropped a box of lightbulbs and smashed the lot. When I dropped the lightbulbs my Dh burst out laughing (to be fair to him after the day I had it was quite comical!)  but needless I didn't think it wa funny so we then had a screaming row!!!!

Despite all of that the evening went fine - and was actually quite a good distraction, I even had a couple of glasses of wine! But I did warn my guests that they would probably combust if I touched them and suggested that everyone carry their own plates as I was bound to drop them!

Just made a shepherds pie for my nephew and thankfully done that with no disasters!

So strange yesterday just felt so irrationally emotional and not myself at all. Have woken up feeling like me again and much calmer. Have decided will do 1 more lot of IUI. As then we can do that before we go on Holiday (21/4) and if necessary face IVF once we get back. No AF as yet but feels fairly imminent - given my usual cycle would expect it to start today.

So that's my news! Thanks for putting up with me and for your really supportive messages.

Right enough about me - how are you? 

Sue - so sorry I've missed you before you go on holiday, was thinking of you yesterday and hoping you have a fantastic time. Let us know all about it. Think you and I are going to end up being cycle buddies as if my AF does start today will probably have my Tx end of the monthish.

Nik - thanks for your lovely messages they really helped.  How are you feeling, do you feel pg? Hope you're managing to get some rest and not over doing it.

Right need to get a bit of work done before my nephew turns up - he's 22 and just staying overnight as he'sflying from Stansted tomorrow, and guess which mug offered to drive him there at 5.30 tomorrow morning!!  so will love and leave you.....

xxxxxx  xxxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Tracey, and Sue if she accesses FF whilst globe trotting and visiting the Pope! 

My God what a day you had yesterday, I think I would have got the car, drove to M & S and let him do the cooking after the disastrous day you had, poor thing, we do get those days don't we.  Remember the list as long as your arm of the thing I kept smashing Pyrex dish, 2 dinner plates 2 sandwich plates etc....I just spent a week crying.  That as when I was on the injections.  But really it is just your mind being on other things.

Yuk having to get up at 5.30 to take your Nephew to Stanstead, you bounce out of bed when it's you going somewhere but its not as enthusiastic when it's someone else.  Glad your Nephew is 22 and not a 15 year old arm swinger!!  At least you will have a pleasant evening with a bit of conversation.  When I ring my friend and her son answers he bearly says "Hello" more like a grunt really!

I can't tell you, even though it is none of my business, how relieved I am you are having one more IUI, I am soooo pleased almost a relief. I was dying to say Friday "Please have another go, don't have a month off.  As all the hormones leave your body and you have to go through it all again, biting dh's head off, dropping stuff, not sleeping etc...like I said it's none of my business but I am really hoping you do get straight back on the horse!  The excitement of my two FF'ers being on their 2ww together is wonderful...HAVING SAID ALL THAT....what ever you and your dh chose to do, will be right for you.

Where are you going in April? I sound like you!    I would like a break in about 8 weeks, when I can fly, we won't go to NZ maybe just Cannes or somewhere along the south coast we like it there, we normally go in September but think we may go May/June time this year. I think dh will have me in a little cupboard wrapped in cotton wool by September!

Yesterday I felt too pg for my own good! I woke up at 6.50am, the hunger got the better of me. I didn't used to eat breakfast, came down had a buttered hot cross bun.  Fell asleep on the sofa and woke up at 9.15am went and got ready then just lazed on the sofa all all day, if I wasn't dosing off I was feeling extremely sick, as yukky as it was...bring it on.  I used to prayer for morning sickness, silly girl!!  I am so active normally!  Today has been a different story we have been food shopping cooked a nice roast and generally had more energy, so I am hoping that was just a one off day! No sickness at all today.  I never be sick just feel it off and on, not bad at all really. 

............you won't believe this.......My dh just crept up behind me and I said "Excuse me don't be so nosy" and he said "I'm not, I just want to make friends with some IUI men" where do they get it from?!!  

Got the dentist tomorrow then My Aunties for lunch, I put my order in for one of her famous Prawn Sandwiches!

This wait I have before my scan is worse than the 2ww, so you finally get the BFP, you've been waiting for, then you have to play the waiting game all over again....Crumbs this motherhood lark better be all its cracked up to be!! ha ha

Anyway Will get off and wishing you a much better Sunday than your Saturday!

Let me know if you do go to Ingatestone, it would be nice to see who I have been pouring my heart out too over the last month!!  

Drive careful in the morning, it's been miserable today.

Lots of love

Nik xx and Nosy dh


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

PS I still don't think I have the hang of the symbols....what's the bum one all about?! Sorry about that!!


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello and a special welcome to Niks nosey DH  Bless they just don't like being left out do they!!!

Right fed nephew now my DH has taken him to the pub - poor lad he didn't look very impressed!

Had good day today - feeling positively chirpy. My DH has been an absolute darling and done all the chores today that I've been beating myself up about not getting done. What a darling. We want to knock down some sheds in the garden and build new ones. unbelievably as we're in a conservation area we have to get permission to knock them down and then planning permission to put new sheds up!  It's been a nightmare. I refuse to pay someone to do it so have been dealing with the applications myself but the Council want hundreds of different plans, artists impressions of the building and countless other pointless stuff! Anyway DH has done all the measuring, prepared all the plans and even done the drawings - I'm so impressed, and relieved as I don't think I could have done it.  

Yes I know what you mean about getting back on the horse - just needed some time to think it through and make sure it was the right thing to do.

We're of to America next month going to Grand Canyon, and lots of National Parks in Utah. The plan was to do lots of walking (we're in to things like that!) but we both secretly hoped I'd be pg by then and we'd have to revise come of our plans! But anyway we're doing a fly drive from Phoenix to Las Vegas and I've booked all the hotels so have made sure there nice if I end up just wanting to chill! The timing will be I'll just have got my results, so we'll either be ecstatic and I'll refuse to do anything more energetic than drink milk! Or we'll have had another BFN in which case the holiday will take our minds of it and give us space to psyche ourselves up for IVF.   

Try and get away in the next couple of months - sure that will do you the world of good and probably nice to get away before you're the size of a bus!!!!   

Glad you're having  lots of symptoms - that's really exciting and must help you believe you really are pg. But sorry if you're feeling lousy!

Still no AF but hey ho will turn up when she wants to.

I'm going to phone the acupuncturist tomorrow and try to line up an appointment so may well be darkening your doorstep......!!!!

Have a lovely evening

xxxxx

PS I love the  - I think i's my favourite!!!!


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Tracey (Sue),

Sorry I neglected FF yesterday, a busy day for me I'm afraid. I had the Hygienist so I now have sparkly teeth, which is always nice. Then went to my Aunt and Uncles where my two cousins had taken the day off work special which was lovely.  We seemed to sit and eat for about three hours then I came home!! If there was a Pig symbol it would be here!

Today I have to wait in for DFS as there is a fault with our brand new sofa (got it a week before Xmas).  The dfs man rang last night and said "Hello Is Mr DH there please" so I said "He is just in the garden" the man then said "Oh is Mummy there?" I said "I am the Mummy", he must have thought I sounded young ha so that made my evening...he can have a bit of cake when he arrives!

Wooow, your holiday sounds wonderful, so My Cup of Tea, I bet you are really excited.  What a fantastic experience, have you been before or is it your first time? We haven't really been to the States, I have stopped here and there en-route to NZ but never actually slept there.  The nearest I have been was Bahamas about 18 years ago! Our little break in a few weeks will be a lot more low key, literally a cheap week in Southern France! We were going to NZ in Jan/Feb until I started the treatment, we had a couple flights in place and for Christmas we both got NZ dollars! They will keep!  So whether you get a BFP or a BFN it will be just the break you need, great. 

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow.....what ever that is? I only keep calling it that because other people have said oh when's your midwife appointment? so just presume that must be what tomorrow is about   Was telling my cousin how naive I think I am and what an amature, she was really laughing and said "Nik you may only have one book, but you have the internet and you haven't stopped quoting stuff you've read!" Oh I hope I don't sound too boring   although I do have 6 years of maternity conversation to make up for and I am Talking For Two!!

Having said all that, I am having another I don't feel pg day again today, and I have lost a pound! Roll on tomorrow at the doctors, although I still have two weeks till my 1st scan!  It really is dragging, not as bad as YOUR 2ww, that dragged!   I had a brain wave this morning...why i haven;t had morning sickness....I take the progesterone religiously but I forget yesterday morning so missed it out I woke up feeling very sick.  Had my pregesterone and within minutes stopped feeling sick.  Remember that morning I felt sick for 3 minutes? Well I also had the progesterone and looking back that's what made it last only 3 minutes?  I am going to spread the word on another thread and see if anyone else feels the same. 

Has your af rubbed your nose in it yet? I hope that comes quick, about the same time as Sue that will be lovely 2 2ww, 2 birds 1 stone and all that!  I don't think I could bear a 4ww!! Impatient bugger that I am.

My little friend I met at the Nuffield, we keep in touch by phone got a bfn on her 2nd cycle, I was gutted, although she does have Charlie already who is two but she was still going through the same emotions as us even though she had one boy.  I said it didn't;t matter if she had 8 children, if she was going through IUI and the same emotions as me, we were in the same boat regardless (I think she felt guilty every time she moaned).  Having said all that, I am worried that she isn't enjoying Charlie as she is so wrapped up in this IUI world, poor old thing, she is all over the place.  I was relieved that she is having another attempt (3rd) and is be basted Thursday.

Anyway, the sofa man is here, great one.  So will get off and wish you a happy day.

Love Nik xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me again - remember I said we may move you on again ?

Well its time 
You will be moved and a link left here for a week to the IUI boards, 
where you will be able to continue Chatting, and maybe others will Join you too 

I wish each and every one of you well -
and I hope your dreams come true and your friendships lasts a long time


~Dizzi~


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Helloooo

Dizzi - thanks for the warning - still in the same place at the moment but sure we'll find it when it's moved!

Hi Nik - Sounds like you had a nice day yesterday so I'll forgive you for ignoring me 

South of France sounds lovely - I love France, only been to the South of France once but remember it as a blissed week of wine (lots of!) fantastic food and beautiful towns. Do you know when you're going?

Yes really looking forward to our hols - can't believe how quickly it's come round. We had a real dilemma this year as had no idea what would be going on in our lives. Hence deciding to go early and giving anything too extreme a wide berth! We usually do things like trekking in Nepal and Peru - but figured sticking to the States may be safer this year! We've been to the States a few times before - California, New England and New York. Always enjoyed it but Canada is my real love, we've had some amazing holidays there. And obviously with the exchange rate being so good at the moment I feel it is my duty to do lots of shopping whilst we're there....!!!

Really exciting about your midwife appointment - that makes it really real (if you know what i mean!!!) let me know how it goes. I wasn't joking about saving money on a pregnancy book by leanring everything from you! 

Weird about your sickness - I'm surprised it would have that effect. Did anyone else experience the same? Perhaps you could ask your midwife about it tomorrow.

AF started yesterday which is good - so now back on the old clomid and expecting that my basting will be on 31/3 - so Sue and i really will be cycle buddies!

Sorry to hear about your friend, it's never easy is it. A friend of mine has a gorgeous daughter courtesy of IVF, shes' now 5 but for all of those years the friend has been desperately trying to have another baby.They've finally given up and are looking at adoption, but I know what you mean about sometimes perhaps not enjoying her daughter enough because she was so distracted by going through more TX all those years. A difficult one.

Been busy, busy, busy last couple of day - working sooo hard at the moment. But finally got my first batch of payments in last week - I felt really proud that I'm finally earning money working for myself! Really keen to finish this piece of work and then have a bit of chilling time. I'm trying to make sure I won't be too busy for my next 2ww, as i really don't think that helped last time round.

I've sorted out acupuncture appt. for this Thursday and yes it is in Brentwood but really sorry don't think I'll have time to pop in and see you (sorry very presumptions assuming you'd be in and invite me round!!!!). But if I get on okay will be going  back for more so hopefully will be able to meet up with you at some stage?

Have you got anything planned for Easter? We're going up to norfolk for a few days - really looking forward to it but likely I'll be working most of the weekend. Finally sorted out getting mobile Broadband which means even when I'm in Norfolk I can still be on FF - Yippeee 

Okay back to my work now - there really is no rest for the wicked 

 and xxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

dizzy One I Just waited till at least one of you had seen this - 


I will move you at ten pm 

~dizzi~


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Tracey/Cyber Sue if you read this!

It sounds wonderful there, what a haven. You may have gone to God Cafe with your hangover Easter Sunday then!!

I work in a quaint little bakery in Shenfield, I have been there years, since I returned home from New Zealand and decided I never want to work in an office ever again! I worked in a Solicitors' in Ilford for years, then one in Brentwood, then left to travel the "World" for 3 years and returned a  .  Used to have the money but was so unhappy.  Now I have NO money and am over the   funny that isn't it?  My dh is the bread winner now, I just make it when I can! Remember I said about the lovely bakery we could meet in, that is our Sister one! So scrummy, it's not a franchise just a little family run affair. There you have it Nik the high flying Baker!! Ask me anything you need to know about stuffing doughnuts! 

Sorry can I ask what Bonkbusters are, sorry to be naive! Or was that an error?  No Emmas Diaries is certainly not a bonkbuster, what ever that may be, just more of the same as the other two books I have ie The baby is this - big at this date and this * big at that date, ark at me...showing off, I am absorbing every last word in it! 

Will get off as I want to tell you something over the pm.  

Take care and good luck Thursday, hope it is lovely  


       

UNTIL I SEE YOU AGAIN AT OUR NEW HOME!


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Really quick reply -

Your job sounds lovely - definitely more to life than money! But doing something like that doesn't that mean you can get work when you need it?

Bonkbusters are things like Jackie Collins stuff.....there's a clue in the title!!!! 

Oh and I don't think we've moved yet have we?

xxxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hhmmmm do you like our new home? How can we go straight in? Instead of clicing the link any ideas?

How's your day been? Miserable old day isn't it? Battled my way round Sainsburys this morning for some Easter goodies, it was like Christmas in there Mobbed!  I am currently eating myself out of house and home! I had about 4 lunches today, although dh calls it grazing 

I am quickly growing out of my clothes....crumbs what if it's twins. I only ever prayed for one baby two didn't come into our world! God only know what we will do, I know we will cope but.....Just over a week until I find out. Everybody and his friend keep saying how I am showing already that is the worry, as lovely as it is, goodness me!!

How did your acupuncture go Tracey, I hope you enjoyed it and it didn't hurt  is it relaxing or prickyfied? I have only had reflexology, which was lovely, I used to have it once a week but found it a lot of money week after week and no BFP in the making! I think I would have tried acupuncture but it was a lot more expensive I found.

I wonder how Sue is getting on, I bet she's having a wonderful time. I wonder if she managed to see the Pope and put in a request for two babies for around December/January time?! Hope so!  

Well I am ready for an early tea or another lunch!

Take care, wishing you all lovely weekends.

With best wishes and Love Nik x


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi folks

I haven't had a chance to catch up just thought I would let you both know we are having a great time but no sign of my af!!!!!  Not a happy bunny.  It should of appeared yesterday but no sign of it yet.  Feeling quite upset the tablets haven't worked.

Hope you are both well.

Speak on Sunday.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue, Hi Tracey,

Happy Easter To You Both!!    

Good to hear from you Sue although such rubbish new about your af, Gutted or what? Fingers crossed it comes today 

I have had a yukky 3 days, I have never felt so sick in all of my life....I had to pull over on the way to B & Q Saturday to be sick   I am not moaning as really it is great but crumbs I will be glad when It is over!  The only time I don't feel sick is when I am eating hence eat all day long!  

Made dh pull over this morning to go to McDonalds........sick or what? I hate McDonalds I just had to eat something and it was the only thing open Easter Sunday, of that and a church but was too hungry for a host and a glass o' red!!  

Hope you had a wonderful time Sue and af not arriving didn't spoil things  

I daresay you are having a wonderful time in Norfolk Tracey what a wonderful place to be at such a religious time of the year.  I sound like a Bible Basher I'm not, I believe in God that's about it  

Well wishing you all a nice rest of your weekend, will be off now.

Lots of love and a hug Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Helllllloooooo

How are you both doing?  We had a fantastic time but it is nice to get home again.  We took over a thousand photographs whilst we were away  .  I will have to sift through them and get rid of the rubbish.

Well my af still hasn't reared it's ugly head.  I am absolutely gutted.  It just makes me feel like there is something wrong with me all the time.  Y won't it just work .  I said lots of prayers even in the vatican to the last pope that died!!!!  It doesn't seem to of got me anywhere so far though.  I am going to wait until Tuesday and then make another hospital appointmnt for asap.

Nic - how is the morning sickness?  You must of been totaly desperate to have to stop at McDonalds .  Can I ask one favour.........please don't use the yellow text again cause I can't see it  .  Thanks xxx

Tracey - How are you getting on with your clomid?  I should of started today but alas it was not ment to be.

I am going to go now and feel totaly sorry for myself  .
Speak to you both tomorrow
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Just a quickie to let you know my af is finaly here  .  I am sooooo happy that it has finaly arrived.  Tracey if everything goes ok I should get basted around the 5th April.  So you will be slightly ahead of me.

Hope you both had a good day.  Back to work tomorrow so I am going to have an early night tonight.

Speak to you both tomorrow.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Sorry about the Yellow text Sue! Was just trying to get in the Easter swing of things....hmmmm it didn't go down too well then!!  

Just read your first thread and my heart sank for you...then read the second one FANTASTIC news, I am so pleased for you I really am.  So you and Tracey are on your way Brilliant!! All systems go...full steam ahead and all those sayings!! Well done that really has made my day.

I had to go to the pharmacy today as I have had a migraine and nausea from hell so asked what I could take if anything, he said I could take paracetamol safely, but they are rubbish at the best of times so gonna stick it out and be a marter! Ladies....it's not all it's cracked up to be I have decided! I feel yukky for 23 hours a day! I know its all I ever wanted but.. Come On!!  I just want to feel well! 

Got a lovely Easter parcel from my folks in NZ a lovely pg callender so pretty and you have to insert all your dates special things etc... something to keep. So I spent Sunday doing that to take my mind off feeling like I had a hangover from hell, that's what this feels like, your worst hangover!! Only you want to eat everything in site....Oh as quickly as possible!! I feel like a greedy fat pig at the moment and I'm not 8 weeks yet!!   The eating everything in site bit is fine its just the having to prepare it at 50mph as you are immediately starving as quick as that, no warning! PROMISE I AM NOT MOANING THOUGH...HONEST! 

Tracey have you decided to stay in Norfolk? I don't blame you, a bit of escapism....do you have to be scanned every two days like me with the injections to measure your follies? How are they doing have they told you? Do you know the sizes or is it different how they treat you with the Clomid? When I was on the Clomid, I took it once a day for say a week, had one scan, then a trigger when the follies were about 14-16mm then 36 hours later we had to have "Bingo Night" is it kind of the same for you but on Bingo Night Your consultant plays to?! I hope you are ok, let me know when your basting day is if you know yet.

Gonna get off and stick my feet up on the sofa now...Where's the old Nik I don't put my feet up midday! I am sooooo tired!

Love to you both       af !!

Love Nik xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

All very quiet on the western front or have you a new meeting place I don't know about   

I hope you are both well.  I feel a bit brighter today, headache has gone and no sickness so I just thank my lucky stars....as short lived as it will probably be.  Treated myself to two size 16 track suits today!! I was a size 10 at Christmas   Nothing at all in my wardrobe fits, can you believe that?! 

Sending you both my best wishes.

Lots of love Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello to the ever expanding Nik

How are you feeling?  Are the sickness and headache spells still staying away?  I bet you are getting really excited about your scan.....only 4 days to go.  I hope it is twins  .  It sounds like it is growing well whatever you have on board.  Have you named your bump yet?  I really can't wait till we get the chance to come up with silly names.  

I have been wearing my orange bracelot religiously.  I even wore it all the time in Rome.  The ends are starting to get a little shabby but otherwise it is going strong.  Hopefully it will do it's job.

I start to take my clomid tomorrow.  I realy hope it all goes well.  I have booked my appointment with my normal gp to get a sick note for the 2ww.

Tracey - WHERE ARE YOU?!?!?!?!?!?!?!  WE ARE MISSING YOU!!!!!!!!  Hope everything is ok plllleeeeeaaaaase speak to us again soon.

Got to go dh is hasseling me because our dinner is ready.
Speak to you both soon.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue and Tracey if you are somewhere?

I am so pleased for you Sue, you have been the straggler all along haven't you, but at long last you are catching up   and you have everything in place....a restfull 2ww and the fail safe orange ribbon, what more can you do....Oh drink plenty of milk, I swear that is what helped my big old tummy on its way! 

People have asked me about   on basting night (I am such a prude) well I was in so much pain wih my ovaries and dh was knackered after a hard day at work so we didn't!! But did the next day we made up for it! There, you have it too much information or wehat? but worth knowing.  My clinic friend plucked up the courage to ask me over the phone as she, hadn't, and was so worried that they had wasted the moment. WHERE DID THAT ALL COME FROM?   So what else can you do to get a BFP feet up at every opportunity, milk it for all it's worth! Hot water bottle (warm) a nice comfort.  Oh I drank pineapple too didn't I, it thickens your womb lining so it has something to cling on to for dear life! 

I really am thrilled you have got time off in your 2ww it really will be a benefit.

Where do you think Tracey is? I hope she is ok and hasn't gone off us! There is no way of telling really, I could write to her but knowing her postman, it won't get there anyway! Come back Tracey all is forgiven    

I have had a sick free and head ache free afternoon since about 1.30 I would say.  This is my best day since last Thursday.  So I hope tomorrow I will feel this good.  I started dreading get up in the morning, Morning sickness, my a*r*e it last all flipping day!  

Well will get off and go and spend some time with my dh he has worked really hard today bless him.  

Much love and good luck Sue, I really am rooting for you.  Do you know when Tracey was due to be basted? 

Oh where have you gone? WE MISS YOU xxx    the Bums for you Tracey I know it's your favorite!!


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello girls!

Really sorry for the absence - I was meant to have internet access at the cottage, but guess what it didn't work!!!  Been flapping for last few days as meant to be working there - had to drive out to my brothers to pick up my emails, but didn't have time to log on this site and the nosey bugger was peering over my shoulder the whole time!!!

Meant to get home good time yesterday to sort everything out - but got a flat tyre! Then to top it off I realised I'd left my purse at the cottage so we had to go back!!! So got home very late last night -so still trying to catch up. Haven't had a chance to read through all the messages yet so will catch up properly later. Just wanted to let you know I am alive and that I really missed being able to chat to you  both over the last few days .

Hope you're both well - will send proper message shortly.

Lots of love 
xxxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello ladies

How are you feeling today Nik?  Expanded into your new clothes nicely I hope  .  Our clinic said no   for the first night after I was basted but then he said to go hell for leather the next four days just to give everything that little helping hand.  By the end of the four days I was glad not to have to perform  .  I think every clinic has different views on what to do though.

Tracey it is so good to see you are back.  I think from now on you should lock yourself in your house and never leave again.  Everything happens to you .  My life seems totaly boring compared to yours .  Did you have a good time in Norfolk?  Is it Monday that you get basted?  I have my scan next friday. I am giving it plenty of   .

Well speak to you both soon.  I have to try and motivate myself to do some work.  So far I have done nothing but sit and chat.  Amazingly my phone hasn't rung all morning either.  Normaly it rings constantly as soon as I walk through the door until I go home at night .
Lots of love to you both  
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Ha Ha We Have Our Little Mate Back  

Glad you are ok Tracey, good to see you back.

We are just off to get the van washed so will log on a bit later xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello again!

Gosh just caught up with all the messages - lots of exciting stuff happening.

Sue - I'm so pleased your Af has arriveved and you're now on your way! I was really worried when i read your early messages so very relieved to here it's arrived! Really glad you had a good time in Rome - was it exhausting? It's somewhere I'd love to go but always got the impression there's so much to see that it's a tiring city break.

Nik - I can't believe you're getting big already that's amazing - I don't know about twins I reckon it's triplets!   Sorry you've been feeling so grotty, hopefully you're feeling a bit brighter now. Just take it easy..oh and continue eating for England! I'm a great believer in listening to your body so if the triplets are demanding more food - feed them!!! 

Right quick update on my news. Had a lovely time in Norfolk - I had quite a bit of work to do but other than very chilled. We had quite a bit of snow so for the first time ever I got to go to the beach in the snow - it was soooo beautiful! We were planning to do the garden whilst we were there but needless to say that didn't happen. I (foolishly!) decided to tidy up some of the paintwork and paint over the worst marks. Bad idea - they stood out like a sore thumb, so we've now got top try and paint the whole cottage!!! My DH was very impressed . It did need doing anyway - just spurred us into action a bit earlier than we planned! Anyway got half the hallway done, back up in a couple,of weeks so can finish the hall then. We'll just have to tackle the other rooms as and when. Thankfully I love painting - so it was actually quite therapeutic painting together. Well it was until the fluffy monsters decided to join in - my puppy has almost changed colour! 

I'm going in for my scan tomorrow. Had a bit of a panic as discovered my consultants on holiday but thankfully she's back now. For each cycle I've just had a scan on day 12 and then basting on day 14. Nik - sounds like you had much closer monitoring. Only problem is day 14 falls on a sunday. I've asked my consultant what we'll do and she said we'll see what comes up at the scan but chances are I should be okay to be basted on the Monday. I assume I don't have much choice as can't believe they'll be open on the Sunday 

I'm hoping that will work our okay. To be honest for the other 2 cycles I've always felt they did it too early. I don't really understand any of this stuff but I've not felt like I'm ovulating shortly after the basting, so I've always been worried that the   are all dead by the time eggy arrives 

Anyway will try and have a chat with her tomorrow and find out what she suggests.

So Sue you and I won't be too far apart - that's really good.

I'm going to be good for this 2ww and try to take it easy. We've currently got the plumbers in changing all our water system (seemed a good idea at the time but already regretting it!) so will probably spend the 2ww holed up in the kitchen!

Hope you're both having a a great day, and I must say it's lovely to be back in contact with you both 

Lots of   and 
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Hey I hope your basting is on the Monday Tracey that was my day....a great Omen I think.  It won't hurt to go on the Monday...do you have the trigger injection, I think you do if I remember rightly, well you normally ovulate 36 hours after that, so they will tell you when to take the trigger (Sunday I guess) so that will probably be the way forward I reckon they will say.  Oh I hope so how exciting! Ye he!!

I felt as sick as one of your two dogs earlier but I am fine now.  Was talking to my oldest pg friend earlier and I said I can;t believe you go from feeling like you could just die to feeling on top of the world in the space of 10 minutes!   All very strange and actually NOT VERY NICE!!    She assured me it would only get better.

My consultant is away too they must all go to Benidorm the same week All Inclusive Gynecology special...what do you say? I rang the ultrasound woman (she is so rude), this morning, it makes me laugh how the Consultant and Registrar bend over backwards and the ol' woman who sits in the ultrasound all day is allowed to be so rude! Anyway I rang and said "Hi sorry to trouble you, could you tell what time I need to come in on Monday I haven't received my letter telling me yet" so she said "No ring Gemma" the Registrar....so I rang Gemma and her answerphone said "No sorry me and the consultant are All Inc in Benidorm at the moment call back next Monday"   SO I rang the rude ultrasound receptionist again and said "Sorry it's me again, they are both on holiday until Monday so what shall I do" and she said "Whats the name Nik...Oh come in at 2pm" WHY COULDN'T SHE HAVE SAID THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE    stupid woman!!

DH is off work with an earache, I feel so responsible as I just don;t stop talking it must e driving him mad...we were going to the big car wash to get the van cleaned to sell and he said actually I think I'll go on my own....I don;t blame him, anything for a quiet half hour for him!  poor old thing! It will only get worse too as the excitement grows along with the tum! Hey I have put on another pound! I am actually quite scared now.  DH seems to be taking it in his stride "What will be will be" and all that.  I'm not so sure.  One baby was on my wish list not 2-4!! How ever many it will be they will be loved and cherished, but lord, it won't stop me worrying, roll on Monday 2pm! 

Just cooked some banana and Cinnamon muffins, not sure that even goes but that's what I fancied! Have I mentioned I have taken to hiding clothes so I can't see them as certain garments make me feel physically sick? Very strange, I almost cannot explain it...I got some Mamas and Papas jeans on Ebay and have hid them as the site of them makes me feel sick and I bought a turquoise velour tracksuit and took it back as when it was hanging in the bedroom it repulsed me!   It sounds like I am putting it on but I'm not.  My cousin said "She wanted to eat her sons school plimsolls" and once chewed the rubber to see what it tasted like, so with that in mind, hiding clothes or taking them back isn't so crazy....or is it??

Well I have to go now and collect DH by where he is leaving the van on the main road for prospective buyers to view.

Wish you all the luck in the world for your on coming treatment.

Talk later, love to you all Nik xx

PS Tracey no painting in your 2ww (promise)


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning all

Off for my scan in an hour so thought I'd just pop on and say hello before I go. 

I've got a lovely image of all the gynae pro's gallivanting together on a beach in Benidorm   

So 2pm on Monday for your scan - that's so exciting, do let us know how many you've got!!!  . I suspect I'll be basted early Monday (works best for DH) so will be back to hear your news.

Your poor old DH Nik - is he any better today? I'm not surprised you want to talk so much - you've got 6 years of pent up thoughts and comments to get out don't forget!

That's too weird for words about your reaction to  clothes, I've never heard anything like that. Looks like you're going to have an entertaining (well for me and Sue anyway!) pregnancy.

Right need to get some work done before i go - oh and make more tea for the plumber!!!!! so speak soon, I'll let you know how the scan goes.

 
xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi   and Sue 

Just got in from work.  How did your scan go Tracey, fill us in all the details how big stuff was etc...how exciting!

Oh if you thought poor old dh yesterday....today he woke up actually in tears with something in his eye, I had never seen him cry before, really until then! The thing was I felt terrible as I had to go to work and just leave him, my boss rang at 10 and said we are busy can you come in now so that was fine but I felt dreadful.  I left him curled up in a ball with a pretty pink soft flannel soaked and resting on it.  He feels a little better now but I think he needs a trip to a & e to get it looked at as he can't open it but what do I know?

Haven;t felt sick at all today so that's a bonus, feel actually quite well.  I don;t feel so weird about my new clothes hiding habit as the young girl in work said she put a sheet over her gas fire in the lounge in her early pg days as she couldn't;t stand the site of it.  She threw a bath towel away as she didn't;t like the look of that either! So really not such a weirdo after all!   I need to improve on that, it's good being a weirdo! 

Well not a lot in store for this weekend we worked hard last weekend.  I think a nice Indian will be on the cards for tea  

Is Norfolk featuring this weekend? Have a nice time whatever you guys decide to do.  What are you up too Sue, what country do you fancy this weekend?! Not sure what the weather is like in Germany but it has been awful here today. Really didn't mind being in work on a day like this.

Well will get off, onward and upwards.

Lots of love to you both, talk to you soon.


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Tracey Just wanted to say....who's been blowing you so many bubbles? Me and Sue are lagging behind ha


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi my bubbleless friends   - have sent you both some bubbles to make you feel better 

Well just back from the hospital - ridiculous 10 minute scan but most of the day spent getting it! All went okay couple of follies of 15. Got to do ovulation tests over the weekend and unless anything hapens over the weekend back in for a scan on Monday and then basting on Tuesday. Actually a bit happier with that as I think it's always beem too early before. That also means that the Dr can do my trigger jab on the Monday so hopefully I won't have to do it this cycle   

Nik - Your poor DH he is in the wars - has he got 2 eyes back now?  

All this stuff about gas heaters and tracksuits is just too weird for words. Can't wait until I'm pg - can then go round the house telling my DH all the things I can't bear to look at  

What a miserable day today - I've got saturated so many times I'm now giving up!

What are you all up to this weekend - anything exciting?

We're out at friends this evening which I'm looking forward to - I love going out on Firday nights as it makes the weekend last longer! Loads of boring cleaning and stuff to do tomorrow - oh and looking at bathroom suites! We're out Saturday night and then on Sunday we've got my BiL and his girlfriend coming over for lunch. So quite a nice weekend - just means I need to transform this mud pit of a house in to some sort of order so we don't get it condemned!!!!!

Oh Nik i meant to ask in my last message why did you say no painting duirng 2ww - is that serious?

Had a chat with my Dr about what i could do to improve my chances - again she said absolutely nothing! I talked about   and she said no evidence it helps, said thats why they no longer do 2 lots of basting......Felt bad because last couple of times really haven't been intersted in   and I ddin't know if that was messing up our chances. I know she's trying to be honest but in some ways I wish she'd say something like yes eating boiled leeks at 3pm everyday will really improve your chances....at least then I'd think I was doing something positive!

Right on that note I'm off.... 

Have a great weekend!

  and xxxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Glad to hear everthing went ok at the hospital today Tracey.  I agree I don't think you should do any painting on your 2ww it is too strenuous.  I am going to do absolutley nothing on my 2ww .  My dh is away so I will have 2 weeks of total self indulgence.  The only thing that worrys me a bit is that I will have to take all the dogs out on my own and one of them pulls really badly.  We are just in the process of buying a second car so I think I might try nd convince Michael to take one car with a dog then I will just keep the 2 little ones.  You sound like you are having a hectic weekend.  We haven't got anything planned for this weekend at all.

Hi Nik how is your dh.  What was it in his eye?  Not one of your fingers I hope  .  I used to know someone that ate coal whilst she was pg so you are definately not the only weirdo in the world .  The weather here has been a bit up and down.  We had loads of snow the other day but it has gone now and we are suppose to have rain on the weekend.  We are having a relaxing weekend at home this weekend.  I think we might leave the new countries for another weekend.  How have you been feeling today?  Any sickness?  I have started getting hot flushes whilst I am on the clomid so I am hoping that is a good sign it is doing what it is suppose to do.

Well I am going to love you and leave you for now.
Have a nice weekend girlies.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx

Ps thanks for the bubbles Tracey.  I'll send some right back at you xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

First just want to say Crumbsy, you show off Tracey!! A couple of follies at 15mm that's fantastic really fantastic, better than what I had, so you are in a great position.  Painting... Hhhmmmm.... NO... it's hard work I painted for a week before xmas to get dh out of a whole on a huge job I was just doing inside cubboards undercoating etc, don't worry I wasn't doing Lounges and dining rooms!! But I was totally shattered when I got home each night (good pay though )  Cooor sounds like you have a lovely weekend lined up. 

Said to dh today what will happen if I get sick of you and try and hide you with a sheet or fold you up and stick you in the bottom of my wardrobe!! Poor old thing! I haven't felt sick today, not really, the odd bout but not like last week. Have eaten for England though.

  We didn't until the next night and look where that got us. So I wouldn't worry about that too much.  I think the consultant takes care of that side of things! Although dh is convinced that the night we did, there were fireworks   so he thinks we achieved it all ourselves, argh bless is heart I just let him believe that for his little pride.

You do make me laugh Tracey, when you said you can't wait to get pg so you can change all the stuff you don't like in the house.  Your sense of humour is exactly the same as one of my closest friends and when I read your writing it could be her, so similar.  She is 42 and about to start IVF, fingers crossed for her xx

Sue please be careful on your 2ww with the dog walking, just try and take it easy so easier said than done, I know.  How lovely though being able to do as little as possible and get away with it having your dh away! Great one!!  I feel guilty for sitting still for too long and end up flitting about not doing very much so it doesn't;t look like I am milking it at not even 8 weeks!! 1st scan Monday at 2pm please stop willing   twins Sue I just don't know how I would cope.  I always dreamt of one healthy little baby NOT 2!! How much to ship to Germany?!!  Think we may laughing on the other side of our faces Monday when it is twins!  Although I think the sickness would be a lot worse.

Yuk the hot flushes aren't very nice on Clomid.  I spent 3 weeks in Thailand last year whilst on them   42 degrees is not all it's cracked up to on Clomid I can tell you!  

Will get off now and go and have a fresh cream doughnut and some Cadbury mini eggs, What??

Oh the works van was sold today, we only put it up on Thusday so that's a weight off and got £100 more than we paid a year ago!! Bargain! God I'm boring...sorry! What car are you after Sue? We replaced the big old van with a Toyota Hilux so comfy to drive and be a passenger in, dh will use it just for work.  We sold the big van as we didn't;t need it so big now all the works are nearly complete on the house.

I'm off now.

Lots of love and a big hug


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello there!

Gosh busy weekend - in between everything desperately trying to finish a piece of work - finally finished at 9.30 last night so now feeling very relieved. Off to London shortly for my scan (again!), still not ovulating so will get triggeir jab today and then basting tomorrow -can't wait to get it going again. Not sure if 1 April is a good omen or not?!!

Sue - are you coming back to England for your 2ww? Really exciting that you're now on your way, do you know what your dates will be yet? Want to know how close together we're going to be. Please make sure you test before the 21 April though - I'm off on holiday then and can't bear the idea of being away and not knowing!!!

Having a rest for the 2ww sounds really sensible - I'm glad you've got signed off work, your job seems quite stressful so I'm sure it's better to take some time out. In some ways sounds nice not having your DH around - means you can completely chill! But make sure you use Nik and I if you want to winge, talk about symptoms etc etc - don't want you getting lonely!!!

The dogs is a difficult one - one that I can sympathise with! I too get pulled by my dogs and worry whether it could cause any problems.Is there anyone who'd be able to help you take them out? If not make sure you get that car so your DH can take 1 or 2 with him!!!
When does you DH go away?

Nik - It's really weird you saying that 15mm is good as my Doctor suggested because they were so small we couldn't baste until tomorrow even though that will make it day 16. Very confused about this whole business!!!
Yes I know what you mean about the painting but I'll just be doing the easy bits and only for a couple of hours or so. My DH is fully aware I'm not going to do anything that's the slightest bit strenuous!!!

I love the idea of you getting sick of the sight of your DH - that's exactly what was going through my mind!!!! (but obviously with my DH not yours!) 

Glad you're now not feeling as sick - you must be so excited about the scan today, do let us know how you get on.

I think you should put me in touch with your friend - would be nice to speak to a fellow oldy! Do you know when she's starting IVF?

I was so relieved to read about you both having hot flushes - I was awful on the last lot of clomid - convinced I must be menopausal!!!! I assumed it was the drugs but did start getting a bit paranoid about it all.

Good luck for this afternoon Nik, fingers crossed it's as many (or as few!) as you want, will be thinking of you.

Lots of love

xxxx

PS Haven't used any of these os will put some in now!!!


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi

Nik - really hope it's all going okay  

Well we're all systems go for 9am tomorrow - 1 folie at 21mm, 1 at 20mm and various others!!!! Apparently lining and everything is looking good - so please let this be the time 

 and


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, Tracey that's fantastic....20 and 21mm crumbs that's brilliant.  The minimum they wanted me to be before basting was 16mm, so I am over the   for you both.  Now the excitement starts, do we trust your postman? for me to try another band in the post?  

Now, about my..................................................................................... news... ... ...ONE LITTLE BABY, ONE LITTLE HEART BEAT!! Thank You God   
My Consultant said "Everything Is Normal And As It Should Be" and confirmed my exact estimated due date as 13th November as we knew.........So a sigh of relief for DH and I, I feel like having a big old drink...I don't even drink or like the taste of it!!  

Thats it for now, just leaves me to say all the very best of luck and my thoughts will be with you tomorrow at 9am although more the fact at the time you must have to get up to get into London!!   

Thanks for your continued support Tracey and Sue...talking of which SUE where are you.....you're not doing a Tracey on it, the disappearing act?!! Hope you are ok and not finding the clomid too Yukky! When is your scan?? Keep us posted!  Sorry it wasn't twins, I think it was only you that wanted us to have them ha ha  

Lots of love ladies Nik xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Nik - I'm so thrilled, been on tenderhooks all afternoon waiting to hear!

Really wonderful - you have big glass of milk to celebrate 

Sue - let us know your dates, I'm already worrying that I'm going to have to get internet access on holluday to follow your progress 

Lot of love
xxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Helllo ladies,

Nik I am sooooo disappointed that it isn't twins or triplets but I am over the   that everything is ok and you one little beanie will have plenty of room to grow all alone .  When is your next scan?  Have you got any pictures for us to see?

Tracey that is fantastic news about tomorrow.  If my af had arrived when it was suppose to then I would be getting basted tomorrow aswell.  Instead I have my scan on friday and should get basted on the weekend or Monday.  I hope you are getting ready for a whole 2 weeks of nothing?!?!?!?  That even includes NO PAINTING!!!!  I am sure the painting can wait for a couple more weeks.  I hope you are taking note of Dr Sue .  Don't make me come all the way over there to slap you legs now missy .

We had a few dramas today.  We found out that dh is suppose to be in Chatham by Sunday which means he would probably miss the basting and the   afterwards.  So he went to see his troop staff sgt who said he had to go and it doesn't matter what was happening at home.  So we went and saw the dr and got him to write a letter saying he must remain in Germany for the next 2 weeks.  Then my boss starting winging that I have another hospital appointment.  At tea time we got a phonecall and dh doesn't have to go away but he does have to go in and explain what is happening to his CO.  Why are things never easy?!?!?

I took the last lot of clomid today.  I felt awful yesterday and this morning and still get loads of hot flushes. I haven't really felt too hot today.  Just felt pretty peed off with everything that was going on.  It will be all worth it in the end so I don't mind too much.  I have worn my orange bracelot religiously .  I only take it off for a shower in the morning.

We are getting a little Fiesta Tracey.  It is just for a little run around instead of using our ther car which is more the family car.  

How is your dh Nik?  Have you gotten sick of the sight of him yet and stuffed him in a cupboard?   . 

Oh well I have ranted loads tonight .
Speak to you all later.
Lots of love
Sue
     

Oh and at least now I don't have to take the dogs out on my own for the 2ww which is really handy.


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Blooming Hell Sue, you need all that rubbish, don't you...like a hole in the head.

It is such a stressful time without all the added pressure from the outside, who probably sit there all smug with three kids each dictating to your dh...   Try and relax, easier said than done I know. Great news about your Fiesta, I had a black Fiesta I loved it I had it from new and when I sold it it only 17,000 on the clock! I have an old grannies Fusion now, again low mileage but a real Woman's Institute car!! DH drives the posh car an Audi cabriolet I am band from driving it, I've hit every panel and scuffed the allows  !!!!  I drive like Maureen, remember her, years ago? On Driving School....get a life!! Yea I should!!

You have the devil in you tonight! Triplets....where did that come from    So glad God listened to me the night I   for one and didn't listen to you when you   for triplets for us!! It will be your turn in just over 2 weeks, Hhhmmm I hope God hears me when I   for some nice Quads for you guys in Germany!   ha ha ha   All my luck and best wishes are with you and hope this business sorts itself out and they find some compassion from somewhere!

Felt sick all night which was inevitable as I haven't really had much today! Sickness that is not food I have had plenty of that!! I have gone from 10 stone on 6th March to 10 stone 8!! I have never been over 10 stone in my life.  DH said I am putting weight on all over,   and   and the tops of my legs are much to be desired!! No bikini for me this summer and my sister sent me one over (a lovely Roxy one) hmmmmm that will have to wait!

Will get off now, all a bit exciting we won some wardrobes on Ebay tonight, we had been watching them all week, exactly the ones we were after at a fraction of the price BARGAIN!!

Take care and all the very best.

Tracey, We I be thinking of you tomorrow while I am laying in bed waiting for my Yukky pessary to do its stuff tmi (have to have them for 14 weeks...yuk).  Good luck.

Lots of love Nik xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi!

Oh Sue you poor thing that all sounds really lousy, but hopeful the outcome will all make it worth it, and as you say at least you've now got a dog Walker for your 2ww. 

I think it's going to be touch and go whether your 2ww is over by the time I go on holiday....arghhhh I'm going to have to find an Internet cafe aren't I 

You've scared me - I'm going to be really good for my 2ww I promise  . I've now finished all the outstanding work I had to do so shoudl be able to take it fairly easy - I'm back up to Norwich on Friday but that will be fine, I discovered last time that taking the train makes the day very relaxing!!

Huge pile of ironing to get through - haven't touched it for weeks   Want to try and get it done tonight so I can be truly lady leisure duing my 2ww...so back to the ironign board for me 

Love and xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Tracey and Sue,

Hope all is going well for you Tracey,

Wishing you all the luck in the world, will you do a 2ww diary I read loads of them on my first 2ww I became addicted, although I do love reading peoples' diaries, dh thinks I have an illness, I haven't I'm just very nosy!  It's Adrian Moles' fault he got me started!!

They did help although I must say I was looking for symptoms if I read someone had a goodon'.  Also I had far less symptoms in my 2nd 2ww and of course we are all different.

Hoping you do as little as possible upon your return from London, how lovely a nice well deserved rest.

Little on the cards for me today.  I have to pop a birthday card into my friend whose birthday is today, April Fool Day!   Not much else.  We have to pick the wardrobes up this eveining I won't be lifting anything.

Anyway Tracey and Sue hope you both have a nice day.

Lots of love Nik xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello my littel pumpkin seeds 

Well all done - really weird didn't feel a thing, in fact I'm convinced she didn't actually inseminate me!!!!  Good   again - indeed excellent. DH was well chuffed - ah bless!!!

Been lounging on the sofa reading my book - could get quite used to this!! Now catching up on emails and paperwork, but sufficiently scared of you both that I am going to take it easy. Only slight problem is I've had new freezer delivered today - anyway they turned up whilst I was still on the train (never believe the delivery slot they tell you! ). So I arranged with our plumber for them to just dump it in the hall - which means DH and I now need to move this ruddy great freezer into the kitchen. Umm not very good planning, oh well I'm sure we'll sort something out...perhaps we'll just leave it in the hall for the next few weeks?  

Nik- sounds like you're having  a nice relaxing day, which is good.

I wasn't planning to do a diary - just thougth it would be as boring as hell for anyone but I'll see how i feel in the next couple of days- guess it might be quite therapeutic? Did you find it helped you?

I keep meaning to say to you I never made it to acupuncture. Long story but ended up deciding I'd be so stressed trying to find time to get to the acupuncturist that any good it might do me would probably be lost! Also both of the Acc.'s I spoke to seemed to be more used to wokring with IVF. So figured if it doesn't work this time   then I'll try and have acc. with the IVF.

But regardless of that we're still close to each other so anytime you want to meet up for a cup of tea just let me know. Sue - bit further for you to come   but will have to make sure we all meet up at some stage.

Spoke briefly to my Doctor about IVF - sounds really scary stuff, I don't think I realised what a walk in the park IUI is un comparison. Oh well here's hoping none of us ever have to find out.

Just going to go and admire my lovely new freezer..even if it is in an odd place 

Lots of   thoughts,    and   oh and one of these for luck


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just a quickie

Tracey I have just read your post about the freezer and just had to say..............................................DON'T YOU DARE MOVE THAT FREEZER   .  IF I HAVE TO COME ALL THE WAY TO ENGLAND TO SLAP YOUR LEGS I WILL  .

Finished with my bossy boots bit  .
Speak later
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

oooooohhhhhh scary! 

Don't worry - told Dh he'll either have to move it himself, get a friend to help..or live with a freezer in the middle of the hallway 

xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi...............I'm with Sue on the leg slapping bit, but I haven't got as far to come and slap!! A friend is always good, our neighbour is always a good one!

Great you didn't feel a thing, maybe you're just an old pro now and take it in your stride...not literally  

DH came home from work in a real mood, he is working at Adenbrooks hospital in Cambridge so it really is a long day, he has to be out at 5.300/6am  and the traffic is murder. Well we had a blazing argument about the best way to get to pick the wardrobes up and the up shot was, him storming out of the house in a rage!!   Great One NOT!!  Hopefully he will come back later more relaxed and less wound up! I so don't need it at the moment, we don't argue much so when we do I hate it!  

Oh well I shall crack on with the tea and give his to the Dog (Oh yea we haven't got one) the birds will do!

Promise me and Sue you will take it easy Tracey, I swear that was my secret, that, and Milk....Polly Parrot or what!!

Hope you are ok today Sue and less stressed out, hope that all your problems are getting sorted out with dh/work.

Catch you all later....leave the freezer where it is, it might not just be for a few weeks though....I am still taking it easy 8 weeks down the line, I am now bordering on being lazy!! A cup of tea sounds great one day Tracey, lovely. 

Lots of love and positive vibes to you both.

Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

How are you both doing today? Phew I am so glad my bossyness did the trick Tracey .  You know it is all for your own good.  You'll be thanking us in 2 weeks for being so strict .  I hope my basting is a breeze like yours.  I am dreading having it done.  It is so undignified.  Everything is sorted with dh he is definately not going away so that is a huge worry off my mind.  I took the last of my clomid yesterday but am still getting the hot flushes and my back is really sore today.  All in the name of children!!!!!!

Sorry to hear you had a row with your dh Nik.  If your lucky he might come back with the wardrobes so you won't have to worry about picking them up with him.

Well hope you both have a lovely relaxing evening.
Speak tomorrow
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Good morning

Well I'm now the proud (?!) owner of 2 freezers in my kitchen. Looks very designer house like (not!) 1 freezer up at the wall and the other standing plonk in the middle of the kitchen. Not sure it's a look that will catch on?! Still got the old one connected (it woks until you open the door so has been a tad tricky for the last few weeks!) as can't yet connect the new one as didn't have the right screwdriver to connect the handle. Arghhhh...these things are always more work than you expect.

But you'll be pleased to hear I didn't lift a finger! DH got a couple of friends round to help (yes I know I thought 2 was overkill as well ).

Had a nice lazy weekend - finally got round to reading the weekend papers with my feet up. I was so shatterred - slept like the dead last night! Feeling fine - but really bloated, bit worrying as I haven't even started the pessaries yet!

Nik - sorry to hear your DH was a bit grouchy - did you mange to sort anything out about the wardrobes?

Sue - really please to hear everything sorted out about your DH going away. I think that's probably better may have been a bit odd for you being on your own for the 2ww.
You poor thing  with the hot flushes - do they normally ease of once you've finsihed the clomid?
Yes I know what you mean , seems an awful lot of trouble to get a baby!!!! I thought getting a puppy was difficult enough!  Here's hoping it will all be worth it in the long run.

What are you both up to today? I've got nothing much planned - off to of some shopping shortly, bit of catching up with paperwork but hopefully also an hour or so lying down reading a trashy book!!!

Have a great day

xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Campers!

Argh I think that's what I like so much about you Sue...Your Optimism! The only thing DH came back with last night was a KFC!! YUK!!! I had to ring the man and pretend DH wasn't home from work...how embarrassing    He was still raging when he got in so I went to bed at 8.20!! A good evening there then! NOT!  I didn't get up with him this morning, one thing I never do and haven't rang him him or anything...will let him ring me I think, I hope he does  

Tracey....shopping? What kind of shopping? I hope you put one thing in each bag and get the man to help you to your car! Be careful what you lift, can't you just sit still and do nothing for 2 weeks, it's awful but by Jo it pays off! Me and Sue are on to you so if you don;t want to keep getting told off then don't let us know your naughty antics! You'll have dizzy squirrel telling you off too!    It's hard because your not ill so you just go about your business as usual BUT DON'T!!  

Sue when is your basting, have you said or have I lost the plot? I am pleased you'll have your dh around for company and to fetch you this and fetch you that ha ha!! Poor old thing, he'll wish he'd gone to work!

I have my old neighbours round today...The mum, twin girls, the sister and the 6 month old brother coming so why I am sitting here I do not know.  I made an apple cake yesterday and need to be getting some party snacks on the go.  I have to go up to my Bakery and raid the bread, you can't beat the bread in there if you do come to Shenfield one day Tracey I will take you in there.  Everything is fresh off the premises, everything! The discount is good too!! Free can't be bad!!  Not talking about food again, well I haven't eaten for half an hour!!  

So better shimmy off................

Wishing you both nice days.

Will catch you later girls.

Much love Nik xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi

Nik - sorry you didn't sort things out with the wardrobes - can I flog you a dodgy freezer instead?!  Has he phoned you yet? I always end up giving in first when DH and I do that.....he'd happily go months without talking to me 

No it's okay the shopping wasn't strenuous. Boring stuff like soritng out packages at the psotoffice, dog stuff (but had the foresight to get the heavy sacks of food last week!), screwdriver to put my freezer handle on......you get the drift, not very exciting!
Also shot into PC world as need to get a new laptop and printer now that I'm actually doing money genrating work! Sussed out what I need to get but will go back for it next week as I need to purchase it in the next tax year. So not at all exciting but quite productive.

Nik - whens your next scan or midwife visit - what happens next? Remember Sue and I regard you as our pioneer - we're just going to learn from you!  

Not doing anything much this afternoon - other than drinking milk and eating Brazil nuts! 

 and


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Tracey, I know I keep saying but you do make me laugh!

When you said your dh would quite happily not talk to you for months, that's mine! A text came through so I got all excited thinking ha he's broke and got in touch first but it was a delayed text from yesterday!!   I drove miles to get the his car taxed as he was on at me yesterday and I didn't do it and when I got there the Post Office Man said "It's already taxed until the end of April"! More money than I sense, I rang dh and said if you are looking for someone to give £112 to I'll have it, it broke the ice, but still think we could do with a pick axe!!  I'm too scared to mention the wardrobes, just in case it stirs old memories!! Not sure what symbol would best suit that so I will leave it blank!

Next scan 4 weeks (at 12 weeks) God knows when Midwife puts in an appearance.  At my Monday's scan I said "What do I do next, when do I get my white folder" you know the folder, the one the smug girls clutch when you are sitting in the maternity section for your unexplained infertility appointment!!  Well the Registrar said "I don't think you have to do anything the midwife should contact you and we will send you a letter for your next scan" So I said "Well I didn't get a letter for this scan and who is the midwife...shall we just say if I haven't heard anything in 7 months, I'll just turn up here wen my waters break" Lead and Balloon is how that went down!! My Indian consultant (who I love) said "Nicola don't come here when your waters break" Oh where is his sense of humour!  I was only joking!!    It all seems too blase' for me! I like black and white not grey!

Have just eaten for England and my friend has given me a shed load of Barnaby Button stuff from Mamas & Papas not bad for a couple of sausage rolls, a bit of quiche and few sarnies!!  Love her and I do!  

Well got to go in to Shenfield now and get some new pots for tea. 

We have two freezers already, one in the kitchen and one in the shed so better not take you up on another thank you. Although the way I am putting it away maybe we could do with a back up!

I know the shopping you mean, just bits and bobs, time consuming jobs.  Oh I'll have your old lap top when you're done with it, that is something we could do with a spare! Cheeky..........Me?!

Anyway better get on don't want dh thinking I have been sitting here all day, I'm in trouble enough as it is! ha ha ha  

Lots of love Gang xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Funny? Moi?! 

The lovely plumbers just left so now I can go and put my feet up! Have to pretend to be really industious whilst he's here so he doesn't think I'm a lazy old cow!

White folders.....blimey so much to learn never knew i was doing all this just to get a white folder 
I  love your reaction at the Clinic - althoughg I can imagine it probably didn't go down to well!!!!

Don't think you'd want the laptop - only reason I'm getting rid of it is because it's so knackered! Believe you me I don't replace things lightly (tight is the word you're looking for!) so my deciding to replace it is only because it's on it's absolute last legs! All of the markings on the keyboard have gone (may explain my atrocious spelling) and has a delightful quirk of contaminating anything external thats plugged into it - I've got through 3 ipods so far!!!!

Right the sofas beckoning......

xxx

PS here's hoping this evening is a bit better than last night for you...just don't mention the wardrobes! Can't wait it's The Apprentice tonight - real compulsive vieiwng!


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys

Well I bet my evening has topped both of yours off...........my dh decided he wanted to watch the football in the bedroom so I got shouted at because I unplugged the diggi box to plug in my hairdryer then he had jelly for pudding and left it on the side and when he picked it up it got caught in all the wires and he dropped it all over the floor.  So to be the supportive wife I went in to have a look and laugh at his misfortune at which he started having a proper temper tantrum blaming it all on me so when he turned his back on me I poured my jelly all over his head!!!!!!!  Then I just laughed at him   .  As you can imagine I am definately not in the good books.  Sometimes I wonder why we are going through all this for kids as I feel like I am already living with Johnny aged 5 .

I hope you have both had relaxing days.  I am still getting hot flushes.  I thought they might of stopped by now but no such luck there.  I am sleeping better at night now though.  I kept waking up feeling so hot and clammy it was awful.

I can't wait to get the white folder.  Over here they have green ones.  I think white is much better .  Tracey it may be a good thing that you have 2 freezers because if you end up eating as much as Nik you are going to need it .

Nik have you made up with your dh now?  I think the tablets must bring out the devil in me because I could argue with my own shadow when I am on them.

Well I am completely shattered today.  I am going to drink my cuppa and take myself off to bed.
Speak to you both tomorrow.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh Sue poor you,

On Injections dh said I used to make trouble in an empty room!!  

I think its not so much our hormones being up the creek, that as well, but come on, we forget why we're all here.  It is so stressful....We want something we just cannot produce.  We're put here to reproduce, our mums did it, our sisters did it, our nanners did it all your mates have done and are still doing it.....so for goodness sake, why can't we do it The most natural thing in the world.  So if you want to make trouble with your own Shadow Bloody do so, you have an excuse! Lecture over!  

I know the dh's go through it and try to understand but really I'm sure if the shoe was on the other foot, they would have a month on the Clomid, one scan and say "Oh it's just not meant to be" and give up  

So chuck jelly over who ever you want, your entitled....ha ha 

It's the worst thing in the world, wanting something you can't have, I felt like a failure for 6 years, thats a long time, my confidence went I used to see Mums in Asda with their little girl or boy and rush back to my car and cry! JELLY, he's lucky it was just that!!

I am now talking to dh having said all that!   Thank goodness I hate that feeling when you fall out, not me at all, I like a boring quiet life.

Off out shopping today with my pregnant best friend, the one who is 6 months younger than me and her baby will be 6 months older than mine.  She was trying for 10 years!! But fell naturally in the end when the doctor referred her to a specialist!    Haven't any money to spend really, dh said "Oh help yourself to some money today" before I could say "Oh thanks" he said "Yea fill your car up with petrol I used most of it to go to Cambridge" cheaper in my little grannymobile!!! ha ha

Sue is it a secret when you are being basted?   keeping it under wraps somewhat!! Let us know, thanks.

Tracey continue to relax, great the plumbers have gone, what a mess they make we had them last February putting in central heating as our old run down didn't have any! Remember it well!  

Keep up the milk drinking and Brazil munching are you taking Follic Acid, by the way? I was told to take that before I even started treatment when I was just on the Clomid in fact even before that, I think.

Oh my friend just rang she is on her way..........I'm still in my pj's!! 

Catch you later have lovely days.

Lots of Love Nik xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello there

Oh dear there must be something in the air - are DH and I due to row next? Mind you we're always up for a good row and stomp around!!!

Sue - i did laugh when I read your message - I love the idea of you throwing jelly over your DH! But yes I think the drugs and just the pressure of all of this really screws your head up - I was a rational normal person before I started all of this......!!! 
But yes can sympathise that you already feel like a 'mummy' the reality is most men are just big kids! Sometime thats endearing but other times it's just so...... arggghh 

Poor you with the hot flushes are they easing? But yes I remember first cycle literally waking up sodden - very unpleasant! Oddly wasnt as bad last cycle nor this one. I think cyclogest had a similar effect though - so something else to look forward to 

Hi Nik - you have a lovely day shopping, por window shopoping (much cheaper that way!), where are you going?
Yes I know what you mean about feeling like a failure - for years I've just felt like our lives were on hold. My 40th was a real turning point - felt very down that had hit that watershed and still no babies. What made it more difficult was no one knows we want kids so couldn't even tell people why I found turning 40 so traumatic. The only thing that got me through was knowing we were about to embark on all of this. It didn't fhelp that I'd just given up my job as well - so felt barren and unemployed!!!  

Just popped up to Tescos (just a few bits and bobs no heavy bags I promise!), then off to have my haircut this afternoon, so another delightfully lazy day! Finally got the new freezer up and running, but alas still have the old one standing like some some of tribute in the middle of the kitchen floor! Think DH will have to get another friend round to help move it out.

Stunning day here today - can't believe they're forecasting snow for the weekend - how weird is that! 

Speak soon

Lots of love
xxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Evening all

Nik - you're an absolutely darling - I thought you'd given up on me and that I'd have to just get by without a bracelet (!!) so you can imagine how thrilled I was to receive your letter today. Yes it finally got here intact. Thank you so much - I'm wearing it now and will keep it on until d-day!

Had my hair cut and looking absolutely stunning (not!). I always hate the hairdresser look and am always desperate to wash it and make it a bit more me - ie scruffy!

Off to Norwich for work tomorrow and then up to the cottage for the weekend, so will be off line this weekend - but back Sunday night!

Hope you both have a lovely evening  

 and   and


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello campers,

Well I had a better day today with my dh.  So far we haven't had an argument yet but it isn't bedtime yet  . The hot flushes haven't been so bad today.  I have only had a couple today.  My tummy is really bloated today though and I am really tired.  Did either of you feel like this when you took clomid?

I am back to the hospital tomorrow to have my scan done and then I am not too sure when I will get basted.  I just hope everything will go ok.

What have you got planned for the weekend Nik?  I think we are going to go to a local animal park and take a picnic although I don't think it is suppose to be picnicing weather!!!!
Sue
xxx
Tracey glad to hear you have now joined the bracelet gang.  I only take mine off when I am having a shower/bath.  I hope you won't be tempted to pick up that paint brush .  You must give your dh on strict instructions not to allow you near a paintbrush .  Have you been taking it easy this time?  How are you feeling?  I can't believe your 1st week is almost up.  I hope my 2 weeks goes as quick.

Well I am going to shoot off.  Tracey have a fantastic time in your cottage.  I forgot to tell you my dh has to go to Canada on the 19th so he wants me to test early.  I think I might put my foot down and make him suffer though .

Nik have a nice weekend whatever you choose to do.
Speak to you tomorrow.
Lots of love


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Dear All,

Oh I wanted your bracelet to be a surprise Tracey, just in case your postman nicked that one!! Sue, I wrote on the envelope.......DO NOT OPEN, THIS PARCEL IS BEING TRACKED- ZERO VALUE!! It obviously worked girls!! Sue I didn't used to take mine off in the bath or shower!! Scruff!

Right Tracey this weekend the heaviest this you must lift is your tooth brush!!    Glad you relaxed in the hairdressers, that's my favorite past time, unfortuantely not working, it  has become more of a luxury. 

Sue that's a   your dh going to Canada, wow though what a lovely place to go I know it's work, but...You do such nice things at the weekends, the animal place sounds lovely.  Although if Germany is anything like UK this weekend they have forecast snow.  Will be nice to be in doors I think, just eating!!


SOOOOOOO naughty yesterday, I went to lakeside with my preggie friend 8 weeks to go, and got caught up in it all!  My freind needed stuff from the big Home George place there, you know Asda but no food!!    Well we were queing to pay and I think the lady could see my friend was heavy with child and I was just heavy, so she said The Pampers and Huggies nappies are £1 per pack today.............what?? They are normally £11 (so I am told) so I bought a box of 5 packs £5 to go in the loft.  Oh well the house is full of stuff now, anyway, since my other friend off loaded it all soooooo, what will be will be. I still believe the hard bit is done, this bit will be a doddle so not even thinking about tempting fate etc...   Got home thinking dh would say "That was silly" and he said "Oh you should have got shed loads, that's two weeks worth there" Too Late!! They were selling them off as Proctor and Gamble had a huge new range coming in and they needed the two huge shelves by Friday Night when it all arrives.  

The weekend,   Dare I mention The Wardrobes....We arranged to collect them tomorrow at 10am, but God only know if that will prevail, a row permitting I think!!    Then the little walk in wardrobe will be shelved out ready for the little one.  All very early I know but we both want to get it all organised before the summer, we like the summer and like being out and about.

Off to Bas Vegas today (basildon) I need the bank and a look in TK Maxx for my Sister, its her birthday 21st so I need to get somthing posted over to her pdq.  They struggle to get hair dye and she emailed me saying her hair looks like "Monkey Fur" which made me laugh, so I think some nice conditioner and some dye wouldn't go a miss.  NZ doesn't do luxury, if you get grey hair, that's your lot really! The Warehouse is their best shop....In There you can get a back yard broom and your wedding dress!!  fishing tackle, weeks food shopping!!  One shop does all and everyone tends to look the same!! I send the children clothes over and Sis uses Ebay so they still manage to look nice, ahhhhh bless their hearts. 

Waffling now ladies.  Have wonderful argument free weekends and I will try and do the same!!

Oh before I go....I was fine on Clomid, the injections knocked me for 6 but what I did  find on them was I was a horrible cow...more so than usual!! 

Lots of love

Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well ladies

I have just got back from the hospital and it is not good news I am afraid.  There are plenty of follicles infact 3 on each ovary but none of them are big enough.  They aren't even 10mm big .  So I have to go back on Monday and see if they have grown.  He also said that whilst taking the clomid my fibroid has grown so if the follicles don't grow then I have to have a laparoscopy and then may have to have the fibroid removed.

Not feeling too good about it all at the moment.  Another 2 days of waiting and hoping!!!!!

Lots of love
Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Sue

Just read your message and wanted to send you a huge  . Hang on in  there, don't follies grow 2mm a day so hopefully by Monday they'll be fine. Will say a   for you.

Only quick message - just got in and need to start packing (always a major event!).

Nik - well done you on getting such a  bargain. I meant to ask you if you'd been buying anything. If I ever got a BFP I'm sure i'd be down to Mothercasre before the pee had even dried on the pee stick!!!!!!
I hope it goes okay with the wardrobes - just remind your Dh you're preggers and shouldn't be having any stress!!!

Will love and leave you both - Sue I'll be thinking about you, but please don't give up hope, I've read something on FF about using a hot water bottle on your tummy to help the folies and drinking milk - may be worth a go?

Take care of yoursleves, i'll catch up Sunday night.

xxxxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Tracey

I have had a protein packed dinner apparently that is suppose to help and I have been drinking milk today to try and help.  I have a heat pad aswell which I have stuffed down my trousers.  So I am completely full and nice and warm .  I am keeping everything crossed that I don't have to have another operation.  I am petrified to hospitals .  If I have to have the fibroid removed it means they will have to cut me from one side to the other .  My diet hasn't been great this last month.  I;ve lost a bit of enthusiasm and haven't drank half as much water as I should of.  Now I think I am probably getting my come upance for not taking better care of myself.

Anyway hope you have a nice relaxing weekend.

Speak to you on Sunday and remember NO PAINTING  .

Lots of love
Sue


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh Sue, I am so fed up for you, to say the least.  Can I just say though Tracey is right follies do grow roughly 2mm a day so you could have sextuplet follicles by Monday!  So please don't give up hope and get all negative we need positive vibes!! As far as the fibroids' concerned, I swear my consultant said to me on my 2nd cycle, (this one) "If you do not full pregnant, there is a fibroid on your right ovary that will need removing before next cycle of treatment" Urmmmm....look what's happened to me, a BFP along with my fibroid!  So it really isn't all doom and gloom, try and stay positive as hard as it is.  Don't beat yourself up over what you can and can't eat...you have to live a bit eh? A little of everything you like won't hurt. 


About 4 inches of snow in my back garden! So have had a real cooking and eating day  ! Just baking a Bakewell tart, our favorite  ! Doing a Christmas dinner today thought that would be nice in view of the snow, although replacing the Turkey with chicken but all the trimmings just the same  ...yum!

Well we are now proud owners of some second hand wardrobes that we love and go great in the bedroom, DH has made them into a complete fitment across the whole of the back wall like fitted wardrobes, they are solid we couldn't have afforded them new, the ones we wanted so we are chuffed to bits with them. 

Not a lot else to report, Gavin and Stacey tonight, my favorite, I love Ness she's so funny   Tidy!! I should get out more I think!!

Hope you are having nice weekends and hope you are feeling a little brighter today Sue. Wishing all the luck in the world at your scan tomorrow, you wait, it will be great and you won't know what all the worrying was for (fingers crossed, and they are!)  Lots of love to you.

Tracey I hope all is well your end, you have rested as much as you can, and have drunk milk introvenously all weekend! Good Girl....come on we want some good news....my news is wearing a bit thin now, we need some new blood!

My best wishes are with you both.

Lots of love Nik xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning

Sorry didn't reply yesterday but felt completely shattered!

Sue - really hoping it all goes okay for you today, I'll be thinking of you.  . Sounds like you've been doing all the right follie things so I'm sure all that will of helped. Don't punish yourself - fibroids are nasty things and I don't really know how much you can do to prevent or increase them - if you know what I mean! 
I really hope it doesn't come to you having to have an op.I share your fear of hospitals. When I had my lap and hyp it was the first time I'd ever been in hospital and the first op I'd ever had. Thankfully we got it on medial insurance so I was in a private hospital which made the whole experience much more bearable!

Nik - Glad you got the wardrobes - was it problem free in the end?

Hope you both had lovely weekend, although Sue I suspect you spent a lot of it worrying.
I had a lovely time in Norfolk. Did a bit of painting (but much I promise) and was then getting the cottage ready for the next rental.

Feeling so tired though - really weird. On Saturday I could have gone bed at 6 - I was exhausted. I often tend to be a bit of a lightweight but even for me that was pathetic!
Really strange though as on Saturday I was thinking haven't had any symptoms yet - so think I must have wished them on myself! Yesterday evening started getting period pains and feeling so ratty and irritable. My poor DH! I apologised to him  and said I don't know why I'm feeling really grouchy - sorry If I've been miserable. He said yes I know but I've not responded as I knew it was just the drugs so didn't want to give you a hard time! Sweetie. 

Anyway today woke up feeling absolutely awful. Bad stomach pain, backache and ohhhhh so sick feeling. Managed to stumble out with the dogs, but once I got back had to go and lie down for an hour, I just felt so rough. Still feeling grotty - mainly just the sickness now my stomach doesn't feel too bad.
Assume this is all from the cyclogest - evil things!!!

Anyway my plans for today have now been abandoned as can't see me getting out of the house today. Oh well, will stay in in the warm and feel sorry for myself!

Sue - really hoping you get basted today - let us know how you get on.
Nik - your news is still fantastic it's definitely not old news!

Lots of love and   vibes.

xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Tracey Hi Sue,

Nice to hear from you Tracey, Oooooooo  Symptoms....I love a symptom!! Sorry you are feeling rough though wouldn't want to wish that on you.  I'm on the cyclogest for 14 weeks....so know how you feel on that score, it's them that make you feel so tired and have you had the dreaded constipation yet?  Niiiiccce!!  It does get easier, Oh here's   for a  .

Sue how did it go? Have you been basted today, I hope so I really do, it's about time you got on this old band wagon, my thoughts are with you today, it's a horrible time for you both.  Keep me and Tracey posted, oh thanks x

Got a phone call at 6am...can I work? Oh yes....I was there by 6.45am and ate them out of house and home and got paid for it....what result.  Am in tomorrow too, lock the food up!! 

Am being so naughty, I need to get a move on and go food shopping but wondering what we can have for tea to make do.  Have a load of chicken over from last nights roast, so may put the magic wand over that and produce something...dh is so fussy, I really fancy a home made chicken pie with puff pastry and he said "That's a Southern thing, like toad in the hole, it doesn't go"  I'm with him on the toad in the hole but chicken pie??  The Bakewell I made yesterday was wonderful and have been thinking about it all day! I will resist until after my tea, I have to maintain a little will power...yes very little!

Hope by the time you ladies read this....Tracey will feel a lot better although I do like symptoms and Sue I hope you have had a right good old basting!          

Will get off now and ponder on my food shopping should I stay or should I go now!!

Loads of love and positive thoughts, your old mate Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good evening ladies

Well after a totaly protein packed weekend and lots of heat pads on my tummy we went to the hospital and everything is on for tomorrow     .  When went to the hospital today it turns out that what the dr thought was my fibroid growing was actualy a HUGE follicle!!!!!!!  It is way over 20mm although not sure how big.  I was soooooo excited I could of run a few victory laps around the hospital.  The dr is not sure if I have ovulated already so I had blood taken today and have to phone up tomorrow morning.  If I have then I don't have to have the trigger jsb in the morning and just go for basting tomorrow afternoon.  If I haven't then I have the jab in the morning and basting tomorrow afternoon.  I have also been to my gp and am officialy on the sick until the 28th April.  So it is time to relax and let the magic happen  .  My dh had a real shock today because the dr said we had to   5 times a day .  He nearly fainted when the dr said it  .

So how are you doing today Tracey?  Are you still feeling rough?  I sooooo hope it is a good sign  .  Glad you had a nice relaxing weekend although I am sure you weren't suppose to do any painting .  Have you had snow where you live?

How is your expanding waist Nik?  Hope you didn't get too stressd out at work eating all that food .  We went to the NAAFI today and bought 26 pints of milk.  I am going to look like a bottle of milk after all that .

I haven't taken my orange bracelot off since you said you kept yours on all the time Nik.  I even put my knickers on inside out this morning and was so paranoid about turning them round the right way and getting back luck I kept them on inside out until I went to the hospital and had to take them off.  The girls I work with thought it was highly amusing  .

Well hope you both have a nice evening.  I am sure I will be on here loads over the next few weeks.  Thanks for all the support and kind words.  I really needed them xxxx

Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Sue that's so wonderful I'm just sooo pleased - wanted to put lots of smileys on but can't open them tongiht!!! so will have to make do with   this rather than a dancing banna!!!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow - hope it all goes okay, god just think how big your follie might be by then . Sending you lots of   and  .

I'm day 8 tomoorw so they'll just be a week between us - at least it staggers the excitement for Nik!! 

It's great that you're signed off - just you make sure you make the most of it and really relax. Arghhhh just realised I'm going to be on holiday the day you test. Yikes you may have to text me I can't bear being away and not knowing.

Blimey 5 times a day that's a bit ambitious isn't it, if my Dh had been told that I reckon he would have done a runner 

Nik -I'm sensing that you're somewhat obsessed by food?! I love it - a girl after my own heart! 

Feeling a bit brighter now but totally shattred, also very ratty (accoridingh to my DH but very fair assessment!). Only just stopped feelign sick but now I'm ravenous!

Hope you both have a lovely relaxing evening - Sue you'd best get some practice if you're aiming for 5 times a day! 

Lots and lots of love and happy   thoughts!
xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Afternoon x

I kept loggin' on last night waiting from a reply from Sue....so was thrilled when i just logged on and saw your wonderful news coooooor Super Follie or what?? I think you are showing off now!! Ha ha oh well you have right too.  Well well done you!    How flipping exciting, you're both upping the anti now girls....bring it on!!

How's it going Tracey all good I hope, great you're not biting our heads off, privileged aren't we Sue?!  Your poor old dh, they do go through it, but so do we so no sympathy there! The sickness bit is a different matter, awful isn't it? I am struggling a bit, I still haven't been it but its so persistant.  I hope it wears off soon.  You can live with grumpiness and a bit of tiredness but sickness   YUK!


Food food glorious food!

Worked today and pretty much ate them out of Bakery and Home again!  Yum! Got chops for tea, our tea is getting earlier every night!  I am such a greedy cow at the moment!

Yes ever expanding waist is an under statement....now 10, 9!! Had never been over 10 stone until 6th March, now look at me?  You have it all to come girls he he he 

Well I better get on dh came in yesterday, early and I was like a Rabbit to Head lamps!! No house work done just me slobbing it on the lap top, all the breakfast dishes in the sink   NICOLA!! Very unlike me.

I got an email from my lovely Sister  saying to ask all my friends to rummage out any old winter clothes for her children so when they come in November they won't have to lug a load of heavy winter luggage and they can buy stuff to take back. My friends kids grow out of their stuff so quick so she is pleased to let my Sissy's kids get a wear out of it when they come HOW EXCITING!! It will be two years since we last saw each other come November!!

Anyway I better get on, my neighbour just knock and stopped for a cuppa, now I really must get on!!

Love to all and keep up the good work girls, I am very proud of you both.  

Lots of love and relaxation Nik x


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Evening all

Well everything went ok today.  I had to have the trigger injection this morning.  This time she did it in my arm which was sore and has bruised now .  Then I got basted at tea time.  It was quite sore this time.  I think he did it different this time but not sure what he did.  Whatever it was it made me bleed slightly .  My dr was pleased with dh's  .  He said they were good quality and lots of fast swimmers.  We even saw them under the microscope which was pretty cool .  Dh was chuffed with himself of course.  So now I am taking it easy with a huge glass of milk.

How are you feeling Tracey?  Have you still been feeling sick?  h goes away on the Saturday before I have to test so I will text you both at the same time .  Are you looking forward to your holiday?  Where did you say you were going again?  Hope you have been resting loads and not over doing it.

Nik How are you feeling today?  It won't be long before you won't be able to see your own toes by the sound of it  .  I wish I was 10 stone......I didn't even weigh that much when I was born let alone now I am a grown up .  I bet you will be one of those really annoying women that will fit back into her size 8 jeans the day after the baby arrives.  Me on the other hand will be a heffalump for the rest of my life .  That is so exciting about your sister visiting. How long is she coming over for?  Will she be in England when the baby arrives?  

Well I am going to lie on the bed and watch tv as dh is watching the football .  Have a nice evening all.
Speak tomorrow
Lots of love
sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

FOOTBALL!!! HEEEEEEELLLLLPPPPP!!!!!

Thats me for the rest of the night out here on the lap op escaping the rore or the crowd! I just to dh, when we met you said you weren't into football, that's what made me like you....NOW LOOK??

Sue.........you got done!! How wonderful, lots of                 swimming around, they have it cushy don't they, I bet they don't have to endure the footie!! My   are with you and Tracey, I am willing you both to be in the family way soon.  You can be my antenatal friends as there is no such thing as antenatal classes anymore, how ridiculous! Who teaches you to breath and pant where you should?  I am so worried about making a fool of myself by screaming and making everyone cringe like when you see a birth on Coronation Street or something and the silly woman doesn't know what to do...  Please don't let that be me!!

The girl in work is now officially doing my head in....she talks constantly about being pregnant, growth charts, down syndrome and god knows what....so much so I had to say today "I am trying not to talk about it too much as I am only 9 weeks and it will drag" The truth is I love talking about it but she is just full of doom and gloom, why want to talk about negative things like that so early.  I will cross each scary bridge when I come to it, not over load my brain in the 7 hours I am at work! Give me strength!  

Oh bloody hell....dh just came into where I am typing and said "Oh, what are you doing IUI'ing" where do they get it from?? I said no "I am FF'ing and it is extremely private very intimate and not for your eyes"!

Ladies, I have had like a dull period pain this evening, what could it be? I keep thinking have I overdone it today and feel a little worried.  That is the only symptom so will just see how it goes as the night goes on into the morning.  Maybe I will go and see a dr tomorrow    

Sue thanks for the compliment about pinging back into my size 8's but I've always been a 10/12. I am into 16 now!! My neighbour said I look about 5 months this afternoon!

26 pints of milk?? Where would you store that much milk? Is it in cartons that don't have to be refrigerated? I know someone who would have enough room to store that much milk.....Tracey!!  

I may go and do myself a hotty and put it on my tummy. 

It just leaves me to say I hope you are both feeling ok, have nice evenings (despite the footie) and get plenty of REST.  Ladies that is deffo what got me my BFP the REST, the MILK and stunning ORANGE RIBBON!!    

Good Night God Bless Sleep Tight


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Woopie dooo Sue is on her way    

Sue - so pleased you're now on your 2ww!!!! and more importantly PUPO! 
Poor you with the injection. Oddly when I did it myself it was fine, but for my last time when the Doctor did it it really hurt and I bruised - these doctors aren't as good as they claim! 
Glad to hear good   always good for the man's ego! Has you DH been swaggering around feeling proud of himself?!  
You make sure you take it really easy and look after yourself.

Nik - I'm sure the pains aren't anything to worry about, just make sure you get some rest - are you working tomorrow? If not try and put your feet up and have a rest. Your cargo on board is far too precious to upset. 

Well I must be the lucky one because my DH isn't watching football  He's rugby man so he has been glued to the telly most weekends for the last few months! 

Nik I can't believe how big you're getting - unless we get to meet up soon I'll never see you not looking preggers!

Arghh your work colleague sounds very annoying - amazing how many people can be like that. A friend of mine (to be fair she has no idea what I'm going through) is always smugly saying how pleased she is to have had her children early so she doesn't have to go through all these risk that you get if you're an older mother. So I know full well if I do get the result I want she'll be all doom and gloom - if not to my face certainly behind my back! My mum's also a bit like that - her motto tends to be why look on the bright side when there's so many bad things you can focus on! 

Your approach is best - just tell her you think there's a lot more things to chat about....perhaps food?!  

Really lovely about your sister coming over - presumably she's timing it to be here for the birth?

Well I'm feeling sooo good today - how weird is that! Feel like I'm bursting with energy and feel posisitlvy Pollyanna like about everything. My DH has been moaning that I'm super hyper this evening - you'd think he'd be pleased that I've stopped biting his head off!

Had a work meeting today - but certainly nothing very strenuous. But then spent a very stressful couple of hours in PC world trying to sort out the order for my new laptop - god why are these things always so complicated!

Scarily we've now got no heating - the plumbers had to disconcert it because of the work he's doing. I wasn't worried last week but it's sod law now that it's turned so cold! Hopefully we should have it back on by Friday but the plumber wasn't making any promises! Oh well gives me  a good excuse to go to bed early.

Oh Sue meant to ask how many times have you manged so far........  

Lots of hugs, kisses and love and     
xxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good morning

How are you feeling this morning Nik?  I think it is probably the baby settling in for the next few months.  I agree with Tracey I think you should maybe have a lazy day today and put your feet up.  I know people like your friend too.  They all want to talk about their kids exactly when you are feeling completely low and useless.  Nothing like kicking someone when they are down .  I tend to shut myself in our flat and keep myself to myself.  Especialy when I am surrounded by pregnant women arrrgggghhhhhh.

Are you still feeling hyper active Tracey?  My dh thought he was the best thing since sliced bread yesterday .  When he first performed he was a bit upset because he didn't think there was enough there .  But the dr was pleased and said there was loads.  That cheered him up no end  .  Yesterday we didn't have any  .  It was far too sore but today there will be plenty of bedroom gymnastics  .  I've already told my dh I only want him for his   so I had better make the most of it   .

Well I am having a completely lazy day today.  I have parked my backside on the sofa and apart from doing a little bit of housework I don't intend to move very far from it.

Speak to you all later.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello my friends! 

Nik - how are you doing - taking it easy I hope? IF not Sue and I will be round 

Sue - Good to here you taking it easy today as well. We should rename ourselves the three lazy musketeers!!!

Well I'm definitely not feeling so hyper today - obviously yesterday was a one-off! Feeling really grotty this morning. Not helped by the fact I had to get up at 5.20 to give my DH a lift to the station. He's going out with some mates this evening so didn't want to have his car at the station so he can have  a few beers. Normally I don't mind but this morning I was really fed up about it. Felt so rough really could have done with a lie in, and also felt a bit peeved that I'm just doing all of this so he can have a drink, when he has never been preprared to give me lifts or pick me up so  i can drink. Can't remember the last time I went to a social event and drank because I'm always damn well driving  . Arghhhh......sorry for the rant - blame it on the hormones! 

But anyway feeling a bit brighter now but first thing felt headachy and sick - i want to go back to how I felt yesterday that was great!

Sorry Sue I ignored (unintentionally) your question - we're off to Utah anmd Arizona - doing Grand Canyon and other national parks. The intention is if I get a BFN we'll do lots of walking, kayaking, horseriding etc. but if I get BFP   then DH can do all of that on his own and I'll just sit around eating chocolate!!!! Really looking forward to it - nice to have something to focus on beyond the dreaded d-day.

Well I've got a lazy day today. Need to pop up to Tesco's, bit of paperwork to do but other than that just trying to keep warm in a house with no heating!!!!!

Okay after 3 lets all assume our positions on the sofa........!!!!!!

Have  a great day!

Lot of love,   and  
xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Good Morning All, or has one gone back to bed............   

Hope the two other Lazy Hounds are being just that this morning  

I am feeling greeeeeat this morning, so relieved that dull tummy ache has gone feeeeeew! 

Crumbs you must be freezing Tracey I am cold and the heating is on low! I am a wimp though, hence the water bottle by my constant side!

Have you gone to Tesco yet? I got up hours ago to go food shopping, Sainsburys.  Made the bed, ironed my clothes, run a bath and needed food! Thats as far as I got, so here I am! The dh's cousin rang and now I am so behind! I like to get up and out, not this morning! It isn't doing me any harm though, I'm sure.

I hate it when the dh goes out, I don't mind him going out I just feel bored when he does. I'm my own worst enemy because I can always go out myself but, once I shut the curtains and cosy myself up, I just don't want to shift! It's a long old day too isn't it Tracey? Get yourself some nice goodies for tea and give yourself something to look forward to, that's what I do! 

Sue I hope you are doing more   making than us at the moment.  It's terrible. It's as if we have got what we wanted, we don't need to do it anymore! Hhhmmmmm 

Do you go away on 21st Tracey? Remind me what day you test? Is it Monday? Are you day 9? Crumbs it's dragging!  

Where is the Sainsburys in your main town Tracey? I needed to go into your town today but need the Sainsburys too, I remember my Aunty saying there was one there but cannot remember where she said it was   I think it may be on the out skirts.  PM me if you like name places etc..

Well I'm going to jump in my cold bath now!

Tracey I feel groggy in the mornings at the moment, sick, weak, groogy, just Yukky! Oh let it be a good sign, please  

I hope you are feeling less uncomfortable today Sue, you may feel that low down ovulationy pain thats not very nice, but it does where off....but then comes back   Don't we put ourselves through it? I was thinking, we worry before conception, during conception, after conception, then through the pregnancy then for the next 30 bloody years......I hope it's worth it  ha ha ha ha   of course it is!!!

Bye Slobs, rest up and take it easy! So will I  

Love the other Slob xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey folks

Slob 3 here well I have done my little bit of housework and sat on the sofa and fell asleep .  I did manage to wake up to make dh his lunch but that is about it.  My back was sore this morning and I had some nigglely pains lower down but they seem to of worn off now.  I feel quite bloated at the moment though.  How much milk did you drink Nik in your 2ww?  I am limiting myself to 2 huge glasses a day.  Is that too much?

Got to go the skype phone has just rung.
Speak later
Love
Sue


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello my slobbies!

Nik - so good to hear you're feeling better, are you still feeling sick or is that just first thing in the morining?

Cold wise it's not too bad - but I am wearing a lot of layers! In fact forgot to take them off when i went to Tesco's and got some rather strange  looks.......ah ever the glamorous one that's me! 

My closest Sainsburys is on the outskirt of Chelmsford at Springfield? Surely you must have one closer than that? I decided to go to Tesco's as I needed to get some petrol and the queue at Sainsbury's is always mad - I'm far too impatient to ever be prepared to queue 

I test next Tuesday and go on holiday on 21 April - so either way doesn't give me too much thinking time, which depending on the results may be good or bad 

Sue - good to hear you're resting. The pains may be from all the poking and prodding - particularly if they may you bleed. For my last lot of IUI she managed to nick me (on nothing vital I hope!!) and found that I had a lot more pains the day after the basting, which I assumed was because of that.
Are you on cyclogest? I think they cause bloating - certainly for me they have anyway!

I'm feeling much brighter now, just some slight cramping pains but more like a stict than AF pains. Was ravenously hungry when I was shopping which is alwys bad news as I spent a small fortune!!! I was also desperate for something really junky - very unme but I would have killed for a burger, had to make do with getting a pizza for me lunch instead!

DH shouldn't be back late tonight - that's one of the things I'm fed up about! How sad is this but I regard Wednesday's as being my telly night, so am peeved that I can't slob out and get comfortable as I'll have to go back out and collect his lordship!!!! I'm so unsociable I really like getting the occasional evening on my own. Good thing to as DH tends to be away a lot and out for work things of an evening. Nik - I know what you mean I often think about going round to see friends but then get snuggly in my own house and can't be bothered to go out!!!!

Carry on slobbing!!! it's not often we get the excuse to do this so let's make the most of it!

  
xxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi I'm back

I have adopted the position again.  I agree with you both.  I am a total home bird.  I like to be in my own home pottering around and pleasing myself what I do.  When I am at work I have to spend all day talking to people and being all nicey nicey so when I get home I don't want to be going round visiting people.  Dh thinks I am unsociable  .  We know a few people in Germany but I would't say we have any good friends over here.  My best friend is in Canterbury and as long as we stay in touch I'm not bothered about anyone over here.  It is hard because squaddie wives can be very *****y and 2 faced which is not for me so I stay away from it and dh's regiment have given us such a hard time over all the treatment I don't want anything to do with them either.  Basicaly I am just a miserable cow .

My dh doesn't go out very often but when he does he makes a proper night of it which is soooo annoying when I am at home as sober as a judge .  I get fed up too even though I try not to show him but I still manage to pick a fight with him when he does go out.

Tracey I don't have to take anything now.  I think I feel bloated from the clomid.  It makes my tummy really swollen (that's what I am trying to convince myself anyway ).  If this cycle doesn't work I am going to go back onto a serious diet.  I lost 3 stone a few years ago and have put nearly all of it back on.  I look like a weeble now.  Your holiday sounds fantastic.  I woul love to go to America.  We are palnning to have a special holiday when dh comes back from Iraq next year and America is a likely option.  How long are you going for?

Speak to you later
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Howdie Doody!!

Alright the Slobettes?

Glad you are pretty much doing about as much as me.....zilch! Although I did go shopping and bought loads of scrummy food, but I was crafty and invited my neighbour along (so she could help me with my bags!). So that was great! 

It took me a while unloading it all but I am organized now.  Then I decided to put all my bath towels on a boil wash...where did that come from?? So they are whizzing round as we speak, so I will have to find a home for them when they come out, dh has hidden my tumble dryer in the garage so I can't get to it, only discovered that when the cycle was well underway! He won't be home until late as he has gone to see a man about a dog, and get some wages from a job he's doing at the moment.  Why do they have to meet in a pub? Answers on a post card please? My boss doesn't make me go to a pub to collect wages? I just help myself out the til on pay day!!    MEN? Buggers!

I am having a real lazy tea night, courtesy of Sainsburys sweet and sour chicken rice and vege spring rolls, that is a Slob dinner isn't it? I felt I had to explain myself to my neighbour! I said "I have got mince out the freezer to make a shepherds pie but I can't be bothered now" Why was that necessary?  Aren't we funny us ladies?  

So there are plenty of symptoms floating about with you both, that's good.  Sue I had the lower back ache but not the bloating or the wind!! Although would I admit to that? Yea!!  Are you reading the 2ww diaries, they did help me with the symptom side of things. Like I always say, I do love a good symptom!!  Bring them on....Oh ladies I do hope you get a couple of BFP's it will be the icing on the cake  

I am off, a little lay down beckons!! I can feel a slob out coming on!! Oh and I haven't eaten for 6 minutes!!  

Keep up the slobbing ladies.

Catch you later.

Love Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey fellow slobettes

Well my day has been soooooooo unexciting.  I have even had to record Herbie The Love Bug to give me something to watch during the day .  The tv is so bad during the day.  Although I did have a chuckle at Jeremy Kyle this morning.  Some people just have no shame .  

I did manage to take a little walk upto the shops when dh got home.  It made me feel lots better although I was knackered by the time I got home.  How lazy .  The bloating is ok but Nik I DON'T HAVE WIND!!!!!  No more than usual anyway  .  

It is my birthday at the end of the month and dh has bought me the box set of Rome so that will give me a little light watching for my 3 weeks on the sick  .

Well time to go.
Speak to you slobbers later.
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello there slobbies!

Well one thing we've established is we're all unsociable home birds -not much chance of us ever getting together then is there?!!!! 

Oh Nik - I brought the Tescos equivalent of that and slipped it in the freezer for when I need a bit of comfort eating.....Just made a scrummy chocolate and banana cake so that should keep be going for this evening!  

Sue - i  love the Herby films - that's like peak time viewing! Whens your birthday, be lovely if it's whilst you're still off work?

Well just for Nik update on my symptoms....I'm with Sue that bit of bloating (but no wind yet!), stomach pains but more stitch like and low backache. So all fairly predictable stuff really. Really wisihing I'd done a diary now as at least I'd have a record of the symptoms to look back on - or is that just really sad??! 

Right I'm assuming the position on the sofa - got Corrie, property ladder and then The Apprentice so whoopee doo....would normally spend Wednesday catching up on the ironing but hey ho it will wait! Waiting for the summons from my DH - if it wasn't so damned expensive I'd tell him to get a taxi as really can't be bothered to go out and collect him......perhaps I should just suggest he doss down at the train station 

Have a lovely lazy evening my slobbing companions

xxxxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Slobleardos,

I just did a big old load of typing, logged into see if anyone had responded and my thread had cybergone, what a complete  Oh how annoying  

Now I am too tied to type!

Hope all is well and you are feeling alright, my tea was yukky! All he things I used to like I hate now and I like things I wouldn't normally! Very strange!

Hey the box set of Rome, hhmmmm sounds a bit heavy, is it? Think Herbie is a little more up my street.  Although Tracey, remember when I mentioned Jeremy Kyle in my very early threads....You shamed me!! So Sue, keep it up could be a good Omen!! Jeremy Kyle BRING IT ON!! That could have been a contributing factor to my BFP Oh yes and my orange bracelet of course that goes without saying!!

Waffling Alert!

I'm off to eat rubbish and put my size 6's up!

God night God Bless  

Hope we all wake up not feeling so God Damn Groggy In The Morning and Tracey drive careful to pick naughty dh up.  Mine is soundo on the couch!  
I hope yours isn't soundo Sue, you need him for the llllllluuuuuuuuurrrrrrrvvvvvvv making!!!!!      

Ta Ra Fellow Slobs xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good morning slobbers

Well I have adopted the position after doing my housework so nothing can disturb me for the rest of the day.  Jeremy Kyle has just started and I wouldn't dare miss it now .

I am really sad and love anything to do with olden day Rome.  I love the books and the box set is like being in heaven.  I like the Tudors aswell which dh has bought me too.  My birthday is the 26th April.  Dh goes away on the 24th and my test day is the 22nd so it will either be a fantastic birthday or a completely rubbish one.

What time did you have to pick your dh up Tracey?  Did you manage to get all your viewing in?  I woke today and feel great.  No pain apart from my lower back is a little stiff.  I feel a little sicky but that is probably just the excitment of evrything going on.  Otherwise I feel like a complete fraud taking time off work .

I watched a great film yesterday called Broken Bridges.  It is about a country and western singer who meets his daughter for the first time.  Not usualy the kind of film I would watch but I did enjoy it.

Nik you be pleased to hear there was some     in the Honeyman household last night although not 5 times .  Normaly my dh is like a dog on heat but when you have to get stuck in it just isn't quite the same.  He says he feels under pressure and abused  .  Most men would kill to be abused .

Well I am going to carry on watching Jeremy Kyle.
Speak later
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey my slobbydoos!

......well another day in slobville for me.

Sue - no you mustn't get addicted to Jeremy Kyle - repeat after me day time TV is bad for the brain!!!! Start watching Rome instead - sounds much better.

Wooh not long till your birhtday then, lousy that your DH will be away by then - how long is he away for? I'll be on holiday for your birthday but will have a toast (of milk!) in your honour!

Glad to hear you're feeling well today, don't feel guilty you deserve a break all this is really stressful and you need to take some time out.

Yes had a lovely nights viewing although must admit was falling asleep my 9pm! In the end DH got a taxi - said it had ended up being a work meeting so could claim it on expenses. Probably lying but just trying to make me feel better about the extortinate taxi fare!!!!

Started out today feeling really rough - so tired, stomach ache, but more like I'd eaten something rather than AF pans (perhaps too much chocolate banana cake?! ), headachy and quite dizzy. Not feeling so bad now so don't know what all that was about. So glad I haven't got much on this week though, as really don't feel capable of doing much!

The house is now beginning to get very cold - I have to keep going out in th garden to try and warm my blood up! Just asked the plumber whether it would be back on tomorrow and got one of those heavy sighs and slow shake of the head - basically he has no idea! I'm holding on to the fact that throughout he has been overly pessimistic so hoping it will be connected tomorrow, just want to feel warm again! I've also tried finding out when he'll be finished but get a similar reaction to the above!!! I think we may have him here for life!

Right will leave you both to whatever you've got planned for the day....not much i trust. Meant to be popping out to see a friend later (only so I can warm myself on her heaters!!) and still waiting to hear if I can go and collect my new laptop.......I won't hold by breathe on that one! 

Enjoy yourselves!

 xxxxx and


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey fellow slobbers

Tracey hope you are feeling better.  You really must try Jeremy Kyle.  One of the stories this morning was so sad I nearly cried .  I have just been sat watching a film about cheerleaders.  I think that maybe day time tv is sending me over the edge.  And I have another 2 weeks of it!!!  Have you found out when you can pick up your new laptop?  Dh has just gone to the garage to see if we can pick up our new car tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.

How are you doing today Nik?  Have you taken up your position on the sofa?

I am going to finish watching my cheerleader film.
Speak later
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

I would like to say Morning Sloberdedodahs but it's the bloody afternoon!  

Where has the day gone?? I have been rushed off my feet this morning and still have heaps to do.  Had to go into Brentwood and pay some money into dh's cousins bank as he has gone to Liverpool and is collecting a door canopy for us to go over the new front door...how poshe, NOT!  WIll look neater than the 1920's one we have now that's all.

My dinner was so yukky last night I have reverted back to being wonder Nik in the kitchen and have a chile' on the bubble as we speak.  Mr Sainsburys had his chance to impress me last night with his cooking skill and failed!

So all feeling good this morning then Hey? That's great just the odd niggle by the sounds of things. I woke up at 3.10am and came and ate toast at a rate of knots with a big glass of milk to wash it down.  Went back to bed satisfied then woke up at 8am and quaffed two toasted muffins with lovely ham! Now have some cheapo prawns defrosting ready for my lunch...and so it goes on!!   I actually felt ghastly this morning but have perked up. 

I rang my bestest friend to say put the kettle on I'm heading into town but she said she is going to her sisters for lunch but will eat it as quick as she could so she can get home for me coming....Argh that was nice but the poor sister who may have gone to lots of trouble!!    

Should be hoovering but simply can't be bothered! I scrubbed the big chest of drawers this morning for the baby we got them with the wardrobes.  I scrubbed them on Sunday but ran out of steam, so what with working today was my first opportunity.  So that's a weight off, a job well done.

I'm glad you didn't;t have to turf out last night Tracey, it was freezing wasn't it? Come on summer, I am a sun worshiper.  I bet you are so excited to your holiday.  We haven't mentioned holidays for a while, not since the BFP    

Any news on the new car front Sue? It's great when you get a new car, you keep looking out the window at it, don't you? Don't You? Oh must be just me then!!

I better shimmy off and do some lunch, I would hate for my friend to rush hers and me mosy on over at 6!

Lots of love fellow slobs, keep up the good work.  I will resume my slob position tomorrow, promise!

Take care catch you later

Slob xx

PS the reason I said my prawns were cheap ones was because you have to be careful generally with prawns but I don't even think these are prawns they are just pink things from Iceland....all the same I am craving them!! ha ha


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello slobettes

Dh went to the garage today but the car won't be ready until Tuesday now .  Got to wait for some paperwork to arrive from England.  I keep threatening dh that I am going to put lots of Hello Kitty stuff in it to stop him stealing it all the time .

Still feeling good.  Had a few twinges in my side like a stich but that has gone now.  I am sure that I feel better this time than last.  I wish I could whizz ahead 6 weeks just to see if all this has worked and then come back to present day.

Started to get a bit bored today.  There is only so much day time tv one person can manage.  When dh came home he didn't want to talk or anything how frustrating .  He has a squadron do tomorrow so god only knows what time he will be home.  Another boring day!!!!  I am never going to be able to cope with this for another 2 weeks aaaarrrrrrggggghhhhhhh.

Well I am just off out with dh to refuel the minibus he has been driving all week.  I think I can feel a chocolate binge coming on.
Speak later.
Lots of love
Sue


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello girls

Felling really sorry for myself had a completely miserable day!  The house has got sooo cold today I didn't know what to do with myself. Been really difficult today as had plumbers and electricians here so I haven't been able to do a thing. Which was pretty grotty as I've felt lousy all day and just wanted to go to bed!!! Don't know if I'm going down with something but feel awful - headachy and really grotty all over, feel like I've got flu! Is this from the drugs as well?! 

Thankfully heating is now back on - they took pity on me and reconnected it early, just had a bath to try and warm myself up and gave in and took some pain killers. Meant to be going to puppy class tonight but at the moment not sure I can face it - just want to go to bed.

Sorry for all the self pitying - I'm always foul when I'm not feeling well     

Sue - well at least picking the car up next week give you something to look forward to  Apparently my laptop will be ready tomorrow so depending on how I feel I'll run into Chelmsford tomorrow and collect it.

Really good that you're feeling well, but yes your 2 weeks is going to drag if you're relying on Jeremy Kyle to keep you entertained! How about taking up knitting 

Nik - you've failed to be a true slobbedoodoo today - shame on you!!!!! Hope you got to see your friend - didn't end up getting round to see mine as I was still knee deep in plumbers and electricians  
Ohhh yes I love the summer - desperaltry need some sun. I don't like it when' its impossibly hot but i love the warm days and long evenings....well it is just around the corner, here's hoping we have a good one this year.

Right going to have a quick lie down before I need to go out. I promise I'll be a bit perkier tomorrow 

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Slobbopotomus's

Ohhhhh as if the football wasn't bad enough the other night....American Idol tonight!  Think I need a new dh, got a spare one anyone?

There is nothing more miserable than NO HEATING, it's horrible.  Glad you are connected now.  I should have invited you round here, that would have warmed you up, the nerves! ha ha I was thinking about that today, imagine when we meet, it will be hilarious   I feel like I know so much about you both already!

I had a lovely day, I killed two bird with one stone, popped into see my Aunty and Uncle too and they were made up to see me, it was lovely.  They spend two hours offering me food! Think I will make it a regular slot in my week!

That will be nice getting your new Lap top tomorrow, a new toy to play with how exciting!  I love geting new things and getting them out of the box, like Christmas    They will keep you occupied tomorrow.  I hope you are feeling better, not sure you usually get flu like symptoms in your 2ww but any symptoms are fine by me.  You could be reacting to the drugs, we are all built different aren't we and they must affect people in different ways....Look at Sue with her terrible wind?? Ha ha only joking, Yes I know, that was me!!

How are your orange ribbons faring under the 2ww pressure, still going strong I hope.  I keep mine in my bed side cabinet and will keep it forever and tell my baby one day what it was for ahhhhhhhh 

Hello Kitty is cute, I like Miffy too, I can't wait to buy Miffy stuff a little way down the line.  My Neice and Nephews loved Miffy too, the children used to call my Dad Sniffy as he used to play act Miffys friend who always had a cold and runny nose!


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good morning Slobberoonies

Well another day of doing absolutely nothing.  I don't know how I will cope with all this excitement .

Tracey hope you ae feeling better today.  The only thing worse than being cold is being wet and cold.  Did you manage to warm up in the end yesterday?  

My orange bracelot is holding up great.  The ends are getting a bit tatty but that just adds to the character of it .  Maybe you should start up your own business Nik.

Hope you both have a nice relaxing day today.

Lots of love
Sue


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Slobonimos,

Did you wet the bed Sue you were up early?    dh has gone to physio as he broke his leg a year or so ago and it still plays up.  I am sat here with what said on the box, Iced Chocolate hair dye to cover my grey but it looks like Ribena!! God help me!!

I felt sooo groggy and yuk this morning, no energy, but had some oatabix and feel slightly better.

Glad you are taking the slobbing seriously Sue, you can't say you didn't try everything.  I read yesterday in one of my, now many books, that 3 X 8oz glasses of milk is plenty.  But I still think you can't have too much ust typing that as I think you asked the other day how much, didn't you? Have a wonderful day, it is glorious sunshine here but very cold.

I hope you have thawed out today Tracey and feel considerably better than yesterday.  Good luck with the lap top.

I better go and wash this dye off, catch you guys later.

Best wishes and a big   Slob xx Oh and that's just what I am going to today nothing!!


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey my little slobberdoms

My dh has just been home and interrupted my morning viewing of Jeremy Kyle.  How annoying .  Although from what I did see today wasn't that good anyway.  I have been drinking a pint of milk through out the day.  I think it may be far too much but at least I can say I tried evrything with as much vigour as I can manage .

I had to tell my best friend a few little white lies yesterday and the day before.  She phoned me during the day when I would normaly be at work and I said I didn't feel well so I just took the day off then yesterday she asked me if I had gone back to work and I lied and said yes.  I think she will understand when it all works and I tell her the good news but it didn't stop me feeling guilty .  She even asked me how my treatment was going and I said we are on a break till dh comes back from Brunei in June.  Do you think I will get struck down by lightening ?!?!?!?!

Speak to you later
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello there slobberrroooniiiieeessss!!!!

God I felt so awful yesterday. Never made it to puppy class. Had something to eat, felt horribly sick and then crawled into bed. Feel much better for it mind. Still felt really fuzzy first thing but now definitely feeling less spaced out! 

Sue - glad to hear you're having another slobbing day, suspect I'll be joining you . Fancy interrupting Jeremy Kyle - has the man no respect! 
I know what you mean about feeling guilty lying to friends - I've been lying to friends and family since October and feel awful about it. I think it's one of the reason we've become quite antisocial as it just seems such hard work to see people when we're so wrapped up in whats going on but don't want to talk about it. I've also found it really difficult about not drinking - I'm not claiming I was an alchy before but definitely liked to have a drink . No one can work out why I keep offering to drive, and when I'm not driving keep claiming to be on antibiotics! 
I've really distanced myself from a close friend as i found it so difficult to listen to trivial banter when I was going through this emotional roller coaster. I know it's awful but chatting about the crisis she'd had over what colour to paint her kitchen just wasn't cutting it with me. Does that make me really horrible?

I am thinking that if we go on to IVF telling my mum and a few close friends, but not letting them know when we have the treatment done. Otherwise I don't know how long I can keep up this level of deception!

Nik - I hope the hair colour went okay, ribena coloured hair is very in  Oh well you could always buy a hat 

we really must arrange to meet up - those first date nerves will simply get worse the longer we put it off!!!!! 

I hope you don't mind but I haven't been able to wear my bracelet as a bracelet. It was quite tight, and I've got a bit of eczema on that wrist that was getting aggravated (hope that's not a bad sign ) so I've ben keeping it in my pocket at all times instead - will that work? I did think about putting it in my bra but haven't got much in it to keep it in place!!! 

Well I've just been out and collected my new laptop - it's still sitting in it's box as I find setting things like that up a nightmare!!! I'm plucking up courage to try and sort it out this afternoon. Also brought a new printer so feeling very flash!

Any exciting plans for the weekend?
We're sorting out about ordering the new bathroom suite tomorrow, I also desperately want to get on with cleaning the house it is such a pigsty!!!! Saturday night we're going our for a curry with friends - haven't had an Indian for so long so really looking forward to it. Then on Sunday we've got a christening which should be really nice. It's close friends second little boys christening and we're all going to there's afterwards for drinks and lunch so should be a lovely day.

Whooppeee the plumber's finished for the day - means I get my house back for a few hours! He's back in on Monday but then he's done. Which is fab news as I was deliberating about testing with the plumber in the house!!!

Right I'll leave you to your lovely slobbing days.

Take care of yourselves, hugs and kisses
xxxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello slobbettes

Well I have had another day of doing nothing.  I even had the cheek to fall asleep this afternoon.  I still feel good but keep getting nigglings in my tummy.  They are a lot higher up this time round.  Hope that's a positive sign  .

Tracey I don't think you are a bad person for getting lost in what is going on with you.  I forgot our best friends little girls birthday because of everything that is happening.  I manage to send her a present but I forgot to ring her on the day.  I felt awful at the time but they understand what is happening so forgave me thank god . We have told our family that we are having treatment but this time round we haven't told them that we have had this cycle.  It is so hard when evryone keeps asking you what is happening and has it worked so we decided to say we will tell them when they need to know.  My family are better than dh's.  His mum is sooooo nosey .  Glad to hear you are feeling better today and at least you don't have any workmen in over the weekend.  Sounds like you are going to have a nice weekend.  We haven't got any plans for this weekend.  Dh is out tonight and tomorrow night so I will have to amuse myself.

Nik how is your hair?  I didn't think hair dye would take as well if you are pg.  Can we see some pictures  .  Have you got anything planned for the weekend? Did you manage to stick to your slobbing plans?

Speak to you later
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Slobos,

Glad to hear you are both well, gladder to hear you have niggles, where ever they may be, I'm so excited for you ladies.  I can't believe it's this Monday you test Tracey it dragged, now it has flown over.

Sorry   my hair didn't come out Grape! Sue you do get the devil in you, Quads is so looming your way!!   ha ha 

My dh's parents used to be a nightmare, remember me saying? they pretty much used to ring me everyday to see if I was pregnant yet!    What about the friend I told you about who has 5 children   anyway she rang on the Sunday, when I had just started my injections on the Friday and said "Any news yet" what a Pratt! I was soooo angry and very hurt, how can people be so insensitive and naive?  You'll have the last laugh ladies, you'll see.

Tracey when is the earliest you can test? Huh.. ..not again I am doing it again! I will get told off by Dizzy Squirrel....sorry!    Test on the right day, do everything different to last time.    Let us know before dh, it is only fair ha ha ha only joking!! I can't wait!  

I have those Maternity trouser on today, the ones I hid from myself as they made me feel sick.  I can tolerate them now, well its a case of having to nothing else fits!

Got dh's cousin round for tea although he came round a little while ago all sorry for himself and rang my dh in work and said can we have a pint, I will meet you on your way home!   what a  very clever! My dh had no intentions of going out so I am a bit peeved now.  Any later than 7pm and I get there dinner, I am quite capable of three lots these days!  

Our canopy is here now from Liverpool so I think that will be on the cards tomorrow, not a lot else, we are busy getting the house right at the moment so fun   is out the window!

Well what ever you both do have a nice time doing it if not a Slobby time doing it.

Take care keep up he milk and eat as much Indian as you can Tracey, my favorite. We usually treat ourselves and have one on a Friday but I am cooking tonight (Huntsman chicken breasts with bacon and cheddar, jackets and salad.

Lots of food I mean Love Nik xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hope you're both having a good weekend. Just about to get ready for the christening so will make this a quick one! 

Nik - so glad to hear your hair didn't end up purple!!!!

Felling a bit down today. I know it's a BFN, had exactly the same symptoms as last time round and we know what happened then. Thank goodness we've got the holiday to take our minds of things.

Felt really grotty Friday evening, awful stomach pains and just had to curl up with a hottie (alas a winnie the pooh hot water bottle not a hunk!!!), but that's exactly what I got last time. Then yesterday lots of dragging pains - but again same as last time round! Nothing so far today but I have been feeling exhausted. So think all my symptoms are just from the drugs. 

I'm due to test on Tuesday but really don't want to as can't bear to get it confirmed.

Sorry to be so flat but it's really hit me today, and beginning to realise I'm going to have to move on to IVF which scares the heebie geebies out of me!!!!

Have a great day - Sue - hope you're still slobbing - any sumptoms yet?

Take care

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi slobettes

Sorry to hear you are feeling so crappy today Tracey.  Don't forget though it ain't over till I'm singing and I don't feel any tunes coming along just yet.  I know what you mean about IVF.  I always said I would never do IVF but the closer it gets to us having to have it done the more I am coming round to the idea but it still scares the living daylights out of me.  I haven't had any symptoms at all this time.  Last time round my (.)(.) were really sore by now but this time they are not really sore at all.  Any niggles I have been getting have been higher up in my lower tummy area and just below my belly button where last time they were right in my pelvic area.  I am just trying to stay as positive as possible and hope for a miracle.  If you have to go for IVF are you going to have to get referred or can you do it at the same clinic?

I have had a really boring day.  It is driving me mad sitting doing nothing .  I am even sick of watching tv.  I have to start amusing myself another way.  I downloaded a German course so I am getting desperate enough now to start to learn it!!!!

Nik how is your new hairdo?  Hope you have had a nice weekend.

Speak to you both later.
Lots of love
Sue


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Oh I was gutted to log on and see Tracey so down, Oh I am so disappointed but this is so the same conversation as we had when Sue was threatening to sing when I was all doom and gloom...now look?!

So Sue whatever you do, I will say it again, please don't sing. I hope its a German Language course and not a German singing course!

Fingers Crossed Tracey   our thoughts are with you.  

Have been wondering what to do with my joint of roast beef today as I have now officially gone of roast dinners!! I am eating everything I would normally hate, dinners with chips, bacon grill in white bread...not a vege in sight!   Just ate crap all day yesterday!  SO am doing a roast for dh and have potato gratin with meat and peas for me no vege YUK! It doesn't even go!

I hope you can find the German course stimulating and amuses you so the next week or so doesn't drag. There's only so much of Jeremy Kyle one can watch...is it English or are they Deutch Single Mums who have had it off with Helgur next door?! And need a Fahter paternal test!   only joking, we watched it in Thailand last year so I know it's English! Just pulling your leg...crumbs did I just say that out loud that we watched it in Thailand!

Talking of holidays, I have booked us a bog standard cheapy holiday to sunny spain this morning!  Leaving 20th May for a week.  A week of lovely sunshine and food in abundance, I have been to this particular place a couple of times with my Little niece, the restaurants are fabulous, I think thats why I booked it this morning while I was hungry!! I looked up to see if I was safe to fly and I will be 16 weeks by then so they say the second Trimester is the time to go, just as well, I am such a bull in a china shop....I should have checked first really!! 

Well I hope you had a lovely day today Tracey and you had some lovely food.  Try to keep positive, Yes I know it is hard, bloody hard.  But it ain't over just yet.  

Take care ladies,

Lots of love and all the positivity I can send your ways.

God bless Nik xx       

OH PS... Did anyone see Britain's Got Talent? The little Boy Andrew Made Me Cry! Goose Bumps or what??


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning slobbits!

Stinking headache this morning.....ahh this 2ww is just one bundle of fun!!!!!

Hi Sue - Hope you're having a more intersting day today - I've told you take up knitting!!! yes If I go for IVF I'll stay at Barts with the same Doctor. The plan is to go in and see her at the end of this week (assuming get BFN ) and talk through about the IVF - as i know nothing about it. I'd then have to start the injections pretty much as soon as we get home from hols so need to get everything prepared before we go.
Very impressive about learning German - but does indicate how bored you must be!!!! 

Nik - so weird about your eating, I've always been a great believer that your body tells you what you need (I just need a lot of chocolate ) but what yours is asking for does seem strange. Any desire to eat coal or pickled onions yet?
Brilliant that you've booked your holiday, gosh amazing to think you'll be in your 2nd trimester by then - isn't it flying past! How long are you going for?

The christening yesterday was lovely - nice to catch up with lots of friends. Did feel a bit left out though as when we arrived everyone else who was arriving was carrying a baby. 

Nice day today - taking a couple of girlfriends out for  lunch, so will be great to get out for a few hours and away form the plumber! It's terrible but the lunch is to say thank you to them for looking after me after i had My op in October. Can't belive it's some 6 months later before we've managed to fit a lunch in!!! The day after I had my Lap and hyp my DH was going away for a week on business, so i was kinda left to look after myself! The worse thing was we live 3 miles form the nearest shop and I wasn't allowed to drive for 2 weeks so was completely housebound! These two girlfriends were stars - they had a rota going so one of them came round each day - always laden with little gifts of food or magazines, and once I started going completely stir crazy they would take me out! So kind - definitely should be available on the NHS!!!! We're off to  nice restaurant in Great Dunmow so that should be lovely.

What are your plans for the day? It's another stunning day here........

Have a great day 

Lots of love and  
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Tracey and Sue,

Glad you seem a lot more up beat today Tracey.  I posted a long thread this morning and it disappeared...how annoying!

What a lovely day you have in store, food how wonderful.  You have a nice bunch of friends around you, that's great we can never have too many friends.  I am off to my friends today its the children's last day of holidays so "Aunty" Nik has been invited round to entertain them or the Truth be known they purely entertain me! The bit I like, is, sitting there while they all take  turns in brushing and styling my hair! Heaven or what, nothing better to pass the day slobbing and having your head mauled with!!

I have decided what is happening to me.......I am reverting back to all the rubbish I used to eat when I was a fussy kid! refusing to eat vege and wanting junk food! Surely my baby isn't wanting it! Although I am married to a scoucer who's favorite dinner, if I allowed it, is Fish Fingers, Chips and Beans! I ask you? I shouldn't stereo type, but every scoucer I know, eats crap!  God knows what the baby's accent will be?   don't even go there!

I just rang dh in a panic and said "I'm not sure if Caron is aware I eat all day so I ought to take a packed lunch"! I can't go there and eat her out of house and home!  

Sue hope you are fine and symptomyfied today, bring it on sore bazookas the lot! having said that, like a saddo I read our old threads over the weekend and I wrote I had less symptoms this time round...I know we are all different though.  

I better shake a leg.

Have lovely sunny positive days and I will catch you both later.

Lots of love Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies

Well I have another day of doing not a lot.  I did the housework this morning and my back was killig me so I sat down with a heat pad on my back and watched Jeremy.  I have got a huge pile of ironing to do today but I really can't be bothered to do it.  I haven't had any symptoms still apart from a sore back.  My (.)(.) are slightly sore but nothing to get excited over.

Tracey you sound like you are going to have a nice day.  Just what you need to take your mind off of all this madness.  Lots of    for you for tomorrow.

Nik sounds like you are going to have an exhausting day.  What did you take in your packlunch  .

Have a nice day both of you
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hi Guys,

Sue, I had two rounds of sandwiches before I went! So didn't eat whilst out, although couldn't wait to get in to A) do tea and B) have another sandwich!

Ironing? That's the worst cure for a back ache surely, do the creased look for a couple of days. Sounds like the only one that'll see you is Jeremy and he's too busy telling 15 year old drug addicts off for having an affair with his best friends mother to be looking at your creased attire!! Actually that sounds like a good episode doesn't it? 

Just relax and make the most of it, yes it is boring, so boring but it is worth it.

Hope you had a lovely day today Tracey. Did the restaurant sell milk by the bottle and did the waiter come round and let you taste a drop before he poured? Like Sue said just what the doctor ordered. It couldn't have been an easy day yesterday, playing the dutiful "Aunty" Tracey to all your friends kids, as nice as it is, it's horrible too! 

Good luck for tomorrow, I am so rooting for you as is Sue and anyone else that may dare to read our on going threads. I can't tell you how much you are on my mind at the moment. Your turn will come next week Sue x

Well better go and look like I have been busy doing housewifely stuff and not sitting on my large one all day doing Jack! 

All the best to you both and my fingers are crossed, my toes are crossed and Eyes (yea they are always crossed, ha ha ha)

God bless and loads of Love Fatso xx*


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Tracey just wanted to wish you loads of luck tomorrow.  We are all routing for you 

Lots of love and    
Sue
xxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks girls - I really do appreciate all your support, you've both been wonderful. But I really am convinced it's a BFN - I did plan to do a test today but to be honest couldn't be bothered, as I wanted to stay PUPO for another day 

Still feeling really grotty - lousy headache all day that just won't go. I think it's the cyclogest - I'm prone to AF headaches so guess it's just the hormone mess that's doing it!

Well hope you've both had a lovely day.
Nik - I loved the idea of you turning up with a packed lunch - that did make me laugh. Mind you I haven't got your excuse but also constantly seem to be famished - you must be a bad influence! Got in from a lovely lunch - had 3 courses and the first thing i did when I got in was to have a packet of crisps!!!

Sue - Don't do the ironing - as Nik says bad idea if your back is playing up, just take it easy - the ironing will wait, I've always been a great believer in weairng crumpled clothing!
Gosh you're half way through - that's so exciting. It's awful but because I've given up on me I'm now desperate for you to get good news. Perhaps I'm just too old and will have to resgin myself to being an auntie to your 2 babies instead 

Had quite a nice day. Annoyingly the plumber didn't finish, so we've got no heating again and I have the joy of him back tomorrow. Perhaps he could check my pee stick for me? 

Lunch was nice but because I had this pounding head felt a bit vacant from it. Also probably a bit pmt-ish as found myself feeling a bit ratty about everything. But at least I feel I've properly said thank you to them both now.

Completely clear day tomorrow - consciously left it clear in case I end up spending the whole day crying 

Right I'm going to go and see how many jumpers I can get on - it may be sunny during the day but finding it so cold of an evening. Been feeling weirdly cold all week - and no it's not just because we keep getting the heating turned off as I was no better when it came back on!!!!

Have lovely evening's - Sue you make sure you rest that back.

Lots and lots of love and   
xxxxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Sorry to hear you didn't feel that great today Tracey, that was disappointing.  Nice, as you say that you have treated your friends now and I bet they had a lovely time all the same.

Do me a favour, read back over my old threads, everything you write at the moment seems to mirror my thoughts and feelings at this time in my 2ww. I am not trying to build your hopes up, far from it my love, but can you remember how neggie I was and you and Sue were keeping my spirits up...well it worked  out in the end and that ol' Sue didn't sing one note!! So it really isn't over yet, she still ain't singing!!  

Sue                  

Bossy Cow, but whatever it takes!

Crumbs am I right in thinking you are half way through Sue? That was a quick first week, how fantastic.  I just want my two little supporters to get a BFP each so I can support you.  Come on girls, if i can do it SO CAN YOU!!

Tracey I keep meaning to say....what on earth are your plumbers doing? We had a whole central heating system installed (we had no heating at all when we moved here) in two days!! But I must say we only live in a two bedroom standard ex council house, maybe you have a huge mansion with out buildings and a swimming pool etc!! How lovely!! Or is the bugger just ripping you off or does he just not have a clue what on earth he is doing OR shall I just mind my own business??!!!!!!!   sorry, to rant but since we have been friends there has been three of you in the relationship yo dh and PLUMBER, maybe that's where its all going wrong! Does he stay the night!   ha ha ha

I hope he gets it sorted soon whatever it is he may be doing!  It will be nice to test without him smooching around turning taps on and asking for towels to mop up the drips! Oh whatever as long as its a BFP! If it's a BFP you won't care if he invites the Corgi party round for nibbles!! You'll be on cloud nine and so will we won't we Sue!

Anyway Sue I hope you are ok and getting through your lazy days the best you can, please continue to take it easy and drink the milk and trim the orange ribbon, no matter how tatty it gets!

My prayers and wishes and positive vibes are with you both tonight and prayer that when I log on tomorrow I can press the BFP symbol 100 times and I will!! I will!

Lots of love ladies, get a good night sleep.

G' night god bless xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Campers!

I couldn't sleep so have got up and done a little house work and just had to log on.

Any news?  

Oh please let it be good news  

I won't over load your brain this early, will catch you later.  But whatever the news we are here for you and if you wish to call me just ask for my number and I will be happy to chat   That was bave wasn't it?

Lots of love and my thoughts Nik xx

Sue Hope you are ok this bright morning.  Will catch you later  

Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good morning Ladies

Tracey where are you?!?!?!??!?!?!?  The wait is killing us .  I so hope you get the BFP you deserve.  I have got everything crossed for you     .  Have you got anything nice planned for today?

Nik how's the expanding waist going?  I have been so lazy I have put 3 ponds on this week  .  Not impressed at all!!!!  I can't believe that is my first week over with either.  I hope the second week goes as fast.  Although not too sure if this time is going to be the one for me either.  Fingers crossed.

We pick up our new car today.  Me and dh argued over who was going to drive it home yesterday.  I think this car may be the route of all evil and we haven't even picked it up yet.

I still haven't got any symptoms although I have got a really sore back again in the kidney area which is strange because I never get pain there it is always in the lower back and I have a sore throat so think I might be coming down with a cold.  Symptoms that are totaly unrelated to being pg.

Well hope you both have a good day.
Tracey thinking of you loads  
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi...The suspence is killing me!

I have even started bagging up the hardcore out the front ready for the digger man coming in a couple of weeks to keep my mind ocupied!!

Sue, how's this for an idea...while dh is finalising details with the man at the garage you casually take the keys while he is in mid flow talking and just get in the drivers seat.  When the garage man is waving you off your dh will be too   to argue about who is driving home and you will be!! God I'm a sneak!!

Have a nice day, I better get on with my task in hand (no I will do little bits at a time).

Lots of love, positive thoughts and prayers for you both  

Catch you later, I will be in soon for morning tea I hope you have posted by then Tracey xx no pressure!!


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello girls

Really sorry but as expected BFN for me.   In someways feel less upset than I did last time as I really did know this time. I wanted to do a test last night whilst DH was around to get it out go the way, but DH wouldn't let me! So did it this moring and not the slightest glimmer of a second line.

Probably hasn't hit me yet - so sure I'll have a few tears later. I'm trying to look on the bright side - it makes the holiday a lot easier as it means I can actually do things! And can also drink and eat whatever I like - I'm hoping it will be my last non pg holiday so will make the most of it!!! 

The plumbers still here - perhaps when he's gone I'll be able to think about it a bit more. He's lovely plumber but I don't think he'd cope if I started crying all over him 

Nik - the plumber is a real sweetie he lives just round the corner and isn't the fastest plumber in the world, but to be fair the work we're having done was always expected to take 3 - 4 weeks (this is week 4 - but he should be finished in the next hour or so). Also he'svery reasonable! We're moving tanks up to the attic form the airing cupboard and having some new water system put in which basically means the water comes straight from the maims (I haven't really got the foggiest!!). This all started because half of our bathroom was taken up with tanks and pipes. We're about to redo the bathroom and DH, in his wisdom, really wanted a freestanding  shower, which we could only fit in if we moved all the gubbins up to the attic. Anyway like all jobs it;'s escalated somewhat! We live in an old quite bitty house and as a consequence the plumbing and wiring is a complete nightmare. That's why we normally avoid doing things as everything ends up a huge job!!! Basically he's been having to trace all the pipes round the house - which in an illogical house like ours is a nightmare chore! The last bit of work has just been putting thermostat controls on each of the radiators as all of ours are to old to have ever had such delights fitted. Yes I know an awi; lot of trouble just to get a shower!!! So there you go.....that will teach you to ask boring questions. 

Sue - hope it goes okay picking up the car - try not to squabble over it too much! 

Still got a headache this morning - just hoping AF arrives quickly now. Contacted my Doctor and asking to go in and see her on Thursday to talk about IVF. I know nothing about it but from the little I do know realise I'd probably have to start the drugs the day we get home from holiday so need to get everything sorted before we go.

God really wish I'd tested last night as desperatly need a hug with my DH......

Sue - we're all routing for you now. please, please get a BFP   

Thanks for all your support - it really means a lot to me. 

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Tracey sorry to hear your result  .  I know it is hard when you get the final answer to look on the bright side of things.  Look forward to your holiday and enjoy yourself as much as you can whilst you are away from all of this rat race.


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh Tracey,

I am so disappointed for you and us! I soo wanted it to be a positive, I am actually gutted.   I am proud of you though, being positive and being strong and looking on the bright side.  Horrible as it is, maybe IUI wasn't for you and IVF will be the way forward spose it doesn't suit everyone.    Your holiday is looming so maybe the relax and both your minds being off it for a couple of weeks will do you the power of good, lets hope eh Tracey x

Will we lose you to the IVF girls now?    that will be understanding, as long as the IVF girls don't mind me and Sue tagging along!

Coooor your not wrong, that will teach me to be nosy! Argh, I know just what you mean about your plumber now you have described him.  My parents had an electrician when I was a kid, who couldn't read or write but was a whizz with wires!! He used to draw pictures to leave for my Dad to explain what he had done that day while we were in work/school! Bless him, he used to say really funny things as his volcablary was so bad like his wife loved reading, instead of saying she was a Bookworm he said "My Juney's a real Woodbook" and you would have to stand there with a straight face! And his Son "Sold his Ford Cutina to By a Ganada" argh, bless his heart and we did!

DH just told me off for starting to bag the rubble out the front! I was only doing it to take my mind off you this morning! It's your fault! ha 

I hope your day isn't too bad, can you do something nice to take your mind off stuff before your dh comes home. That made me choke up you not being able to hug dh at a time when you most need him.    Maybe a trip to TK Maxx for some holiday clothes! I only said that as I know there is one nearby you!  

Well sorry I feel like I have neglected poor old Sue today but you'll get your turn next week, how exciting. I hope you are ok nevertheless, obviously you will be down in the dumps like me after Tracey's s**t result.  Have a nice day collecting the car, will you take a packed lunch?  

Bloody Hell it's like an emotional roller coaster, I thought it would be all over when I got my BFP but it's worse now!! I'm glad I have met you both though I really am.

Lots of love and a really big hug and a huge smacker coming your way  

I am glad it's a sunny, bright day today Tracey, that makes you feel a bit better.

xxXxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi ladies

Well I have finaly taken the leap and started to climb my mount everest of ironing.  Slowly it is starting to shrink.  I think this weeks ironing has to be the never pile of ironing.  How can 2 people create so much ironing  .  Just think Nik you will have even more by the end of the year  .

How are you feeling Tracey?  Will your dh be home late today?  Has the plumber finished?  How nosey am I.  I am starting to sound like Nik  .

We haven't been to pick up the car yet but I am sure it will be eventful when we do.  Oh I forgot to say Nik I watched Britains Got Talent the other night.  That Andrew was amazing.  I hope he does well.

Got to go.  Dh has just got home.
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Afternoon All,

Hope you are now the proud owners of a posh new car Sue and you have had a pleasant day Tracey  

Just wanted to share my horrible experience with you both.  As it's a nice day I thought I would walk the half mile to the post office to post a change of ownership document to DVLA.  Was a nice walk, a breath of fresh air, sunny and bright, but half way back, I conked out and ran out of steam so had to sit in a bus stop to catch my breath, like an old lady! God is this the start of things to come I thought? Well after 10-15 minutes I thought I ought to start my decent home...about 10 doors away from my home my neighbour pulled up in the car and said "Are you ok, do you want a lift ha ha ha" and I said "YES I really do, I am exhausted" he was in hysterics and couldn't get over the size I had got in a matter of weeks!   Don;t think I will be showing of anymore and take the car!

I don;t think it was the walk alone, the rubble bagging, the floor scrubbing the garden tidying the washing etc...all contributed, so much for my restful day! Slobbing tomorrow though thats for sure!

Argh I'm glad you saw Andrew, did it make you cry, I was sobbing my heart out   Do you know it was even on the News in New Zealand.  My Dad said "Have you seen this season Britains Got Talent yet" so I said "Yes it started Saturday" so he said "Really, the series has finished here and a boy called Andrew won" bear in mind my Dad is the biggest Joker going! So I said "Crumbs I can't believe you have seen the whole series in New Zealand and we have only seen one episode" Then he broke it to me that he was in fact joking and it had been on the news saying how many hearts that Andrew had broken! Wow for him to get on he news 12,000 miles away in NZ That's something! The lady and man that just tortured each other....what was that all about! Maybe you and dh should go on there doing stuff with crystals and knickers......Yea.... No, perhaps not!!

I am waffling now so will get off and position myself on the sofa for a well earned rest.

Lots of love Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good morning ladies

Arrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I have just lost my post  .  That is soooooo annoying.

Well we are now the proud owners of a red fiesta.  I drove it home without any arguments from my dh.

Nik have you been on any hiking expeditions? .  Just because you have gotten over the first hurdle of getting pg doesn't mean you can run around like a whippet .  What happened to those days of being a slob?!?!?!?  I hope you are having a lazy day today .

Tracey how are you feeling today?  Have you started packing for your holiday yet?  I am soooo jealous I wish I was going somewhere nice.

I had better go and have a shower and do the housework.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

MORNING ALL!

HOPE ALL IS WELL TODAY, HOW LAZY TYPING IN CAPITALS! YES A LAZY DAY TODAY SUE ALTHOUGH I DO NEED A FEW BITS FROM TESCO OR THE LIKE. WE  HAVE OUR WONDERFUL SCOUSE FRIEND ANTHONY COMING TO STAY TOM/FRI HE IS SOMEONE ONLY HIS MOTHER COULD LOVE, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN.  A REAL MANS MAN, WHO LIVES LIKE A KING AND ACTS LIKE A SLOB! HE WORKS ON THE OIL RIGS, HAS NO GIRLFRIEND NO COMITMENTS AND JUST LIVES THE DREAM REALLY.  I CAN'T WAIT TO MOTHER HIM FOR A FEW DAYS....OH AND HE SPOILS ME ROTTEN!!  

HOW LOVELY HAVING A NEW CAR, DO YOU KEEP LOOKING OUTSIDE AT IT? YOUR DH WAS KIND LETTING YOU DRIVE HOME, OR COULD HE JUST DO WITHOUT THE EARACHE, TOP MAN!   SPOSE YOU'LL BE OUT TEST DRIVING IT TODAY, HOW LOVELY. 

HOPE YOU ARE FEELING ALRIGHT TODAY TRACEY AND CONCENTRATING ON YOUR HOLIDAY.  I HOPE YOU GET ON OK WITH YOUR APPOINTMENT AT BARTS. GOOD LUCK  

WELL WILL GET OFF I HAVE AN ISSUE I AM TRYING TO SORT OUT WITH THE HOLIDAY COMPANY I BOOKED THIS HOLIDAY THROUGH.

HAVE LOVELY DAYS, NO MORE HIKING FOR ME, THAT ACTUALLY SCARED ME YESTERDAY I HAVE NEVER HAD SUCH PHATIGUE COME OVER SO QUICK.  THOUGHT I WOULD HAVE TO SLEEP IN THE BUS STOP TIL DH GOT HOME, SO LUCKY I SAW MY NEIGHBOUR.  NO SYMPATY FROM DH, HE SAID THAT WILL TEACH ME OR SHOWING OFF!!  

TA RA XX


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope you both had good days.  I have had another day of nothing.  I am quite looking forward to going back to work it is driving me mad doing nothing .

Tracey just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on  .

Lots of love
Sue


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning girls

Hope you're both well, Nik - don't you be over doing it, trust you've learnt your lesson?!  Sue - how are you feeling, gosh testing day is coming round really quick!

I'm feeling (surprisingly fine) weirdly I just don't feel as cut up about it this time, poor DH is though, he said he really thought it had worked. Oh well onwards and upwards......

Spent Tuesday sorting out holiday clothes (I'd put it off until I knew one way or the other  ), good job I did as most of it needs a freshen up wash or at least an iron. I'm always like that at the end of the season I can't be bothered so just stuff all my summer stuff away, inevitably when I then come to get it out it all looks  a bit the worse for wear!!!

Had a nice day yesterday, went into Chelmsford to have my eyes checked (it's okay that wasn't the nice bit!) then did some shopping - something I haven't done for ages! and then met up with a couple of ex colleagues for lunch. Then got home  and booked us a long weekend in Scotland in July and started painting the conservatory! It all helped to cheer me up but probably can't afford to have too many days like that!!!

Getting on with painting the conservatory today and then going up to see my Doctor this afternoon, DH is coming a long too which is great. Hopefully will have a bit more idea after today about where we go next.

Still no AF - but would have expected it to arrive today, so still time! Been feeling very AF like - but given that's how I've felt for the last 2 weeks nothing new there!

Hope you're both resting and have a lovely day.
Sue - sending you lots of   and  

Lots of love and  
xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the neglect 

Hope you got on ok today Tracey all positive stuff and something to get your teeth into.

Sorry you are feeling so bored Sue, no one said being a Slob was easy 

I have spent the last two days feeling very poorly. I have put off going to the doctors but tomorrow I will. Started with dodgey belly, one thing I just do not get (I am usually the opposite) too much info!! Now it has left me with this shocking niggly tummy ache, like someone is squeezing inside me (scarey) as I have never had it before! If I recognised the niggle it wouldn't worry me but it's a new one...a symptom perhaps, who knows? I must say, I feel very alone having not even seen a midwife yet  

DH took today off and I have done nothing all day. Just rested. Had *no* scary bleeding so I think it is purely me "Showing off" the other day...lets call it it a wake up call.

So forgive me if I don't log on much but it is an effort to get off my perch!

Glad you had a lovely "spoil yourself" day Tracey sounds wonderful...Scotland how lovely (very much like NZ I understand) have you been to Scotland before? I haven't.

Crumbs isn't the wind bad, not mine Sue!!

Lots of love girls.

Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Evening all

Well I have had another extremely boring day.  I really am looking forward to going back to work .  It will be even worse after next Tuesday as dh is away so I will be completely on my own.  I have decided if I get a bfn then I am going back to work Wednsday.  I don't think I could cope sitting at home for no reason.  And it will take my mind off of it all.

Nik hope you are feeling better.  I have felt quite crappy today.  I have a cold and keep feeling sick on and off.  Spent the majority of the day feeling generaly sorry for myself .  Glad to hear your dh took the day off and you did nothing at all.  Did you dh give you lots of tlc?  My dh is so good when I am poorly.  He really pampers me.  When he is sick I am really bad at giving sympathy.  Hope you feel better tomorrow.

Tracey how did you get on today?  Retail therapy is always a good pick you up.  Glad to hear you had a nice day yesteday.  Scotland is a lovely place.  My dh is from Fife so we get to go there quite often.  We went on holiday to the highlands a few years ago.  The scenary is fantastic.  Not too many sleeps till your amazing holiday.  Are you getting excited?

I am going to ake myself a nice hot chocolate and continue feeling sorry for myself.  Dh is out tonight so I have to amuse myself for another night .

Have a nice evening.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi

Sending   to you both - sounds like you've both had a grotty day.

Nik - you take care of yourself, get along to the doctors so he can put your mind at rest. I suspect he'll just tell you to take it easier and not to do anymore marathon hikes . Don't worry if you can't post - just do whatever is best for you at the moment. you know Sue and I are thinking about you.

Sue - Feeling grotty might be good - so i know it's awful but the end result may make it worth while  . I'll pm you my mobile number as I'd be really grateful if you could text me your result. I go on Monday and will be worried for the whole fortnight if I can't find out until I get back. Here's   it's good news.

Well went and saw my consultant today. Bit of a flap they'd been another fatality on the trains so no trains were running from Chelmsford. So didn't think I was going to make it but sent DH on ahead with strict instructsions to find out everything! But luckily are darling consultant held off the appointment until i could get there.

Anyway talked through IVF - still scared about it but realise it's what we need to do. We're planning to do short protocol (appaentlty makes no difference to results and DH and I are too impatient to go for long protocol!!). So have to wait for next AF and start the process from then. Provisonslly looking at EC w/c 1 June. So thankfully not too far off. DH knew even less about IVF than me (and that is saying something!) he was looking quite white by the time we'd finished! Going for short protocol means we don't have to worry about ordering the drugs until we get back which is good.

What this means is we can go off on holiday and forget about it all - have a fab holiday and then a couple of weeks after we get back get back on to the old rollercoaster. i really think taking this period of time out will do us good.

Not sure how I'm feeling. Part of me feels desperately sad that it's come to this and I'm terrified that we haven't got enough time left. Another part of me is very optimistic - everything  is good - both DH and I are healthy, my hormones are (apparently!) great and DH produces excellent  ! So no problem then eh?!! 

I'm going to go and have a nice bath and think about my holiday (only 4 sleeps to go....!!!! )

Hope you're both feeling  a bit brighter tomorrow - look after yourselves.

With love, Tracey
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your well wishes....thought I would log on for some sympathy  

Hope you are brighter and breezy today.

How lovely 2 more sleeps until the hustle and bustle of the airport, buying your magazines, the excitement, the perfume smelling, and up, up and away! I love everything about holidays, how exciting!  Where are you flying from, Heathrow? We are going from Stanstead. Got a few more sleeps to go though.

Sorry to hear you feel Grotty too Sue, Ironic really, whilst you are off work, although despite your boredom spose you are in the best place.  It's very cold here at the moment if Germany is anything like here you will be pleased to be stuck in! How's the Rome watching coming along? Done that? Don't you have all good intentions, like clearing out cupboards and dusting paintwork etc? I have wasted my time off really, oh well! 

DH decided to take today off too.  I have only had the twinge once so far, but it catches you off guard, quite a shock.  Just going to take it easy today too and will monitor how I feel, I only want to go to the doctors if it gets worse as they will only send me to Bas Vegas all day for a scan, what will be will be, sitting up the hospital all day really won;t make me feel any better.  I am not beeding, I'm not even in pain...just a twinge from hell every now and then.  Could it be the Placenta taking over? That's what dh said? Argh bless him.. 

Tracey I am thrilled that your treatment starts after your lovely holiday, how ever nerve wracking it's another step forward and could be the way forward for you both finger crossed eh?  

When is your test day Sue? Sorry I should know, but you lose track don't you.

Just had a twinge, going to call the doctor I think.

Lots of love.

Will be in touch before you go Tracey, we'll miss you heaps   but have a wonderful time you really both deserve this beautiful holiday, but you know that.

God bless Nik xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hope you've both had a better day today. Nik - did you get to the Doctors? Are you feeling any better?

Yes really excited about the holiday - I'm very sad and find airports and flying just sooooo exciting!!! Because DH flies a lot with work he's very cool and sophisticated about it - I'm definitely not!!! I like getting to the airport early as to me part of the experience is going to all the shops and getting something to eat and drink. But DH is really not impressed with that! he just wants to go to the Lounge and read his FT - how boring is that!!! needless to say it usually results in us having a row before we even get on the plane! Mind you I'm no better on the plane. I'm a big kid and find the food and films really thrilling - I'm the annoyig passenger that plays with everytrhign for the whole flight!!! DH always says that travelling with me is good practice for having kids and as I'm just like an overly excitable child!!! 

Sue - was today any less boring? How are you feeling? You really haven't got long to go, when does your DH go away? Try and stay really   but I do know it's tough. 

Any plans for the weekend? We were planning to do some gardening but no chance it's far too cold! I'll just carry on painting the conservatory - my current project!

We've got a Ball on Saturday night which should be fun. I stupidly offered to drive as at the time I didn't know what would be happening. Arghhhhh a glass of wine would have been really nice!

Think I just upset a friend that phoned. oh dear. I just find I can't do mindless natter these days (although I type mindless natter ). also think I'm really snappy and of course she doesn't know why. Oh well, proably best not to dwell on it. If we ever get through this I'll have no friends left 

Still no AF which is a bit tedious - sure its on its way but would have been nice to get it out of the way before the holiday!

Well I've got an evening ironing and TV planned so best get on.

Hope you're both okay - look after yourselves.

With love
xxxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Evening all

Today has been a little less boring.  Dh has been home for most of it so at least I have had some company.  I had to go food shopping today aswell which passed about half an hour!!!  I hate going food shopping so I whizz round as quick as possible.  Dh on the other hand would spend hours food shopping.  He drives me mad when he comes along .  We tok the dogs out for a nice long walk tis afternoon which was good.  The weather here has been quite nice.  A little cold but bright and dry.  I still have a stinking cold and keep getting waves of nausea and generaly feel completely washed out.  Still no pg signs though.  I really think it will be a bfn this time round.  If it is then I'm not sure whether to have a 3rd go or just to go for IVF.

Nik how are you feeling?  I hope you have taken it easy again today .  Good news that you are not bleeding.  That is a definate positive.  Are you having a nice lazy weekend?

Tracey you sound like you are bouncing off all the walls  .  I get really excited when we go on holiday.  I agree that the travelling part is just as much part of the adventure as actually getting to the holiday destination.  I am soooooo jealous!!!!!  It all sounds quite positive about the IVF.  If I get a bfn I am going on a huge diet.  I look like a ten ton tessy at the moment and if I went for a referal they would just laugh at me.

My dh goes away on Tuesday for 5 weeks and my test day is Tuesday too.  I am not going back to the hospital until June though.  My dr is on holiday next week and I want to go with dh so we can discuss the next step and if it is worth doing another IUI.  We haven't got anything planned for the weekend.  Dh has to pack his kit and we need to wash the car so we can put it in the garage all nice and shiny.

Hope you both have a lovely weekend.
Lots of love
Sue


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good morning Ladies

Hope you are both well.  Tracey not sure if you will read this or if you have flown off on holiday already.  If you haven't then have a fantastic holiday and come back all refreshed and raring to go.

I have had quite an eventful weekend.  Friday night we too the dogs out for their last pee of the day and we locked ourselves out .  Dh had to climb over the balcony (we live on the second floor) and climd through the kitchen window.  Then saturday I stood on a piece of glass and cut my foot 

Today dh made me do a hpt which was a   so that has topped my weekend off.  Don't feel too bad about it all strangely.  I have to go on an absolutely massive diet now ready for the last cycle and then IVF.  I don't really want to do the 3rd cycle of IUI but dh says we may aswell take every chance we get.

Oh well hope you both have a nice weekend.
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

I just typed a huge post and it disppeared. HOW ANNOYING!!

I feel so rough and it took everything I had to type it   

Sue, kind of wished I hadn't logged on to see your thread, it's not over yet though I did about 56 negatives tests didn't I remember?  Don't give up yet I can't hear you singing! My fingers are crossed for you   Tuesday? Today is a little early!

Tracey just to say glad you have a spring in your step, good on you.  Hope you have a lovely holiday, wishing you a safe journey and look after each other.  Looking forward to hearing all about it, but I won't wish your weeks away they go quick enough!! Enjoy yourselves and come back all refreshed and with a new batch of positivity x

Won't stop, I feel real Yuk at the moment, constipated from Hell!! The diro all day Tuesday then nothing since then.. tmi!! Sorry    A headache from hell which is connected, I am sure.  I got some kind of drink stuff today from Boots this morning so hopefully that will help, the tablets from the doctor certainly haven't helped!  Sorry to be doom and gloom but I haven't felt well now since Tuesday last week.  Like you Sue, you haven't been yourself have you? 

Will get off then. Enjoy the rest of your weekend and Sue I am here when DH goes and if you need a chat I can pm you my number, probably an expensive option to call me in UK but I am here all the same x

Lots of love and best wishes to you both.

Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Nik

Hope you are feeling better soon.  Today is the first day I have felt not too bad.  I have had a headache lingering for the last few days which seems to of disappeared today.  I have overdosed on tv which is probably what gave me the headache in the first place .  I haven't watched any tv today which is probably why I feel much better.

I read through our threads when you were on your 2ww and you must of tested around the same time as me and got a bfn which we all know is now a bfp so I am hoping we get the same miracle  .  This is only day 12 so it is a little early.  I don't have any pg symptoms but I don't feel like my af is going to come either.  Strange or what .  Surely because I have been made to ovulate if I am not pg then I must have an af?  Ver confusing really.  I wish I could just have a normal body and fall at the drop of a hat.  Our nextdoor neighb our is expecting in July and everytime I see her I just feel sooo jealous and fed up.  Not sure why it affects me everytime I see her as we are not friends as such and everyone else around me is pg but they don't bother me .

Dh is busy packing his kit for Canada and our flat is a complete pigsty!!!!!!  I am going to have to do some serious cleaning when he is gone.  I was going to go back to work tomorrow but I decided to wait till my af arrives then we know for certain that it is all over this time.

Hope you feel better soon.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

SUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have just started reading your thread and abandoned mid flow..........DAY 12!! Thats far toooooo early my friend.  My consultant insisted I test on day 17!! So it really isn't over.  No false hopes either, but it ain't over yet woman!!

Right I am going back to reading the rest of your thread, I just had to quickly type that.  I soooo didn't realise you were only day 12, My positive, real strong positive was day 17!!

Loads of love and a whole load of positivity again, Nik xxxx    

PS Naughty You


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

I feel so up beat now Sue, I have still a thread of hope for you both, great no af signs.  Any sore boobie signs? i had a headache didn't I and I get a headache the day before af so that's why I gave up and thought it was all over.

I am willing you to get a bfp you are a lovely lady and truly deserve it, like Tracey, you'll get there I know it's lame and you and Tracey must think I am smug (as I would) but I really think If I can do it; and god we did struggle for 6  years, then you really can., Honestly I believe that, I have even written it in my "Pink" as it will happen for you, when you do get a BFP you do forget all the sadness and wonder what all the fuss was about.  I keep saying to friends and family....."If someone had have said to me, 6 years ago, Nik on the 13th November 2008 you will be a mother" I would have just waited patiently but it's the unknown Sue, it really is.  You don't what day your turn is but believe me IT WILL COME, I am saying all that from the bottom of my heart as I really do believe it. It might not be this month (god let it be) but if it's not your date is floating around and your day will come if that makes sense OR you think what on earth is she waffling on about, that's fine too!!   

Anyway my roasties are burning better get on!!

Sue I'm here so don't feel alone. That ol' neighbour......who knows, she could have gone through hell to get that pg, we just don't know what goes on behind closed doors   it don't make you feel any better (I hated a friend of mine for having 4 kids and another on the way) and she was a real close friend, I didn't even feel guilty I just couldn't bear her for the whole time she was pg.  Now I love her to death!! That neighbour could turn out to have the little boy that looks out for your little girl at school, who knows??

Lots of love


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

It was all dh's fault.  I didn't want to test but he made me  .

I definately agree what will happen will happen but what a complete pain in the backside all the heartache and waiting is to go along with it .  I wish I could look into a crystal ball and for someone to tell me it will all work out and by x date we will be a happy little family.

Day 17 is Friday but I think dh wants me to test Tuesday before he goes away.  My (.)(.) have a little hint of being sore but nothing compared to last time.  They are a lot firmer and bigger though.  Today I was nearly sick and when I smell food it turns my stomach.  Although when I start eating it it goes away but I am not even going to think any of those could be anything other than my cold working it's way out of my system!!!!!!

Do you know when Tracey went on holiday?  I am so jealous.  I wish I was off somewhere nice instead of going back to work in a week.  When is your holiday?

Have a nice evening.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Tracey

I just noticed you are online.  I was missing you already because I thought you were away.  When do you go on holiday?  Are you all ready?

Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello there

Just a real quickie before I go and pack  

Sue - Don't give up, it is far too early, I'll be thinking of you and sending lots of   and  . Your symptoms all sound really good so you never know......Oh god I really hope you get a BFP. But you take care of yourself, so sorry I'm not going to be around when your DH goes away but Nik will still be around for you and I'll be back really soon. 
I hope you have a lovely birthday - bit lousy it being whilst DH is away, but I guess that's something you probably get used to. Do enjoy it...I really hope you have something special to celebrate.

Nik - so sorry to hear you're still not feeling well, you poor thing. You take care of yourself and just make sure you don't overdo it - don't they always say the 1 st trimester is the worst so I'm sure you must be getting over the grottiest bit.

My AF arrived yesterday which is good as until It arrives DH keeps saying well perhaps the test was wrong!!!!  Have lined up for some accupuncture once I get back so Nik be warned we may get to meet up!!

I'm going to pm you both my mobile number - if anything significant happens (ie test results!!!!) do please text me and let me know as I am going to be worrying about you both whilst I'm away.

I'm back on the 6 may so will catch up on everything then. Really excited about the holiday - spookliy just spoke ot the accupuncturist who has just got back from the Grand Canyon - how weird is that!!!!

Sending you both lots and lots of love,   and   

Take care of yourselves
xxxxxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Sue - that's so sweet - I feel really guilty going, l'm going to miss you two 

We fly tomorrow midday - so packing this evening, then sitting down with the weekend papers, drop the dogs off first thing tomorrow and then Heathrow here we com......!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Tracey

Have an absolutely fantastic time.  We will make sure there are loads of threads for you to catch up on when you come back .  I will text as soon as there is any news.

  
Sue
xxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Sue - really appreciste it.

Yes I think I'll have to set aside my first day back just to read through all the threads 

You stay   - but yes i know how tough that can be, we've just got to hang on to the thought that we will all get our babeis eventually - my only probalem is I may be a geriatric by then!!!! 

Lots of   and   coming your way! 

With love, Tracey
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

BON VOYAGE TRACEY,

HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME. SAFE JOURNEY  

LOTS OF LOVE NIK XX


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good morning Nik

How are you feeling today?  I have just read a thread about testing early and a women said that she tested well early with a clear blue test and got a +ive and that she thinks they are the most reliable.  I did a clear blue digital yesterday and got the bfn so am not holding out much hope that it will change to a bfp.

I have planned my diet so that by the time dh comes back from Brunei in July I should of lost 2 stone ready for out next tx.  Hopefully that will help move things along.  When we go to the hospital in June I am going to ask the dr if he thinks it is worth doing another IUI cycle or if we are better off going straight for IVF.

Hope you have a nce relaxing day and are feeling better.
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue,

Looks like it's just you and me!  

Hmmm not sure about it changing from a bfn to a bfp its not a Big Fat Anything at the moment!!   It's horrible I certainly don't want to build your hopes up as you know more than anyone what your body is up to, but 12 days....naughty! That really is no indication, not really, not yet.

What a morning I've had!

Couldn't get an appointment for doctor so just had to go and wait up there to be seen as and when, which was fine, I was in no rush, it was quite nice sitting there reading the mags! But I was called in no sooner had a picked up this months Reveal! So that was great   What wasn't was the doctor insisting he had a puggle up my back pasage!   Not a pleasant job just after his cornflakes!! Up shot he gave some enemers and some jollop to drink.........Urmmmm I have done two enermers and had a ghastly glass of the jollop and a huge greedy girls bowl of Shreddies  AND NOTHING!!  I wonder if he could have prescribed a rocket!!

So still feel yukky, still feel sick and still have this awful headache! Great!!

I want to go and buy myself a pair of Maternity jeans but daren't leave the house, I feel house bound! I wouldn't mind if I was toilet bound at least I would be feeling better soon!  

What are you doing with yourself today? Any plans? Or a lazy one? What day does dh leave the building? That must be hard although I must say I used to enjoy my space when my dh used to do various contracts up and down the country but we could communicate all he time, can you get hold of each other whilst he is away by phone or webcam? Or Have I Not Got A Clue!   I don;t know anyone who has ever been in the army, Oh my cousin when to Falklands but I was too young to understand what the score was there.

Well may go and have a quiet sit down on the thrown and see what transpires.....Oh do you need it?? 

Before I go.....my dh kept saying through my second 2ww, if its a negative forget the third IUI and go straight to IVF.  Well it's none of my business but if you are in the same boat we were and having the treatment funded I would take every chance they throw at you ie..third IUI before the 3 IVF's if that's what you are entitled too.  IVF is sooooo invasive and I believe harder emotionally than IUI.  So what I am trying to say is take every olive branch offered, if that's a third IUI so be it.  Who knows third tome lucky and all that! Your day will come, 30 is a lot younger than nearly 36! That's what I am! I know it is none of my business but worth saying all the same and I hope you didn't mind me saying it.  

Better shimmy off.

Catch you in a bit Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well I have just about managed to stop laughing.  I keep imagining what it would be like to have an examination on your  .  Thank god I have never had that pleasure and hopefully never will  .  Of all the indignities to go through I think that must of been the worst!!!

How are you feeling now?  Maybe it is twins but they just couldn't see the other one at the first scan  .  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you .  

I have to drop dh off at work tomorrow morning and that is him away then.  We will be able to speak quite often for the first week but then he is on excercise for 3 weeks so will be out in the field and won't be able to phone then.  When he was in Iraq we didn't get to speak much at all.  He phoned me after 2 weeks and I had a go at him because he hadn't phoned and it turned out he had been in hospital and no one had told me .  Then it happened again about a week later he didn't phone for a week and it was because he ahd been rushed to hospital again and they still didn't tell me.  Fortunately he was sent home after that as he had heat illness and it would end up being life threatening.  I just try not to think about what is going on and that he is a way and just get on with things.  That way the time goes quickly and when he does get to phone we have lots to talk about.  

I had a nice day today pottering around the flat.  I took the dog out for a really nice long walk whilst the weather is good.  I have got a really bad back ache now though right where my right kidney is.  Not sure what that is from as I never get a pain there.  I do suffer with my lower back but not normaly in the kidney area.  I keep getting pain in my bum cheek too  .  Maybe we are both just falling apart .  I started my diet today so fingers crossed I will loose the 2 pounds a week and it will go smoothly.  It will help when dh is not here as I don't buy all the naughty things when I go shopping.

Hope you rocket has worked and you are feeling better.  I wouldn't venture too far from the loo .
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue,

What a night for dh to have gone out! I feel so rough   I haven't had rocket movement yet and I had three enermers and one fail tasting drink! So deffo need to go back tomorrow.  I have this pain high up in my rib cage too, it's horrible.  Where are dh's when you need them?    Could have quite happily gone to A & E earlier if he'd been in but I don't want to go on my own and the thought of him coming after having a beer just doesn't bear thinking about.  He'll tell me off tomorrow for not calling him!

Crumbs you and dh must be so brave, I know I have said that before but just to put yourselves through the trauma for your country is just amazing. Good on you.  Put's everything into perspective (spelling!) 

I wonder what Tracey is up to, probably tucking into the cheese savouries and glass of G & T, what do you think? Do you reckon she's seen Ab Fab and Only Fools and Horses yet?! That's all they seem to play! Having said that last year when we went to NZ we watched a load of latest films that hadn't come out yet! I hate flying so I just sat there dosed up to the eyeballs with Vallium and Tamazipan!! DH enjoyed them though!

Hey I'm glad we haven't got a web cam, I can't stop burping!! God, I'm turning into a horrible man! I'll be picking my nose by the end of the week...No I won't!

So you've never had a handsome doctor poke you up the   hhhhmmm you may have all that to come   God forbid though......it's horrible! 

Well I will bid you a good night and hope tomorrow isn't too bad for you both. I will be thinking of you.

You know where I am, while I am feeling like this, I won't be going far!

Good night, sleep tight 

Love Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good afternoon Nik

How are you feeling today?  Did the rockets do their job?

Well I dropped dh off at work this morning and he is currently on his way to Hanover to catch a plane.  I have done all my housework and got the flat all nice and ***** and span so I haven't really missed him just yet.  Tomorrow will probably be when it starts to sink in.  My af hasn't arrived today.  On my last tx it came on day 30 which is today for this cycle so I am keeping everything crossed that it is all heading the right way.  I even dared to have   last night and this morning to see if that would do anything and apart from making the earth move nothing else has happened  .

I bet Tracey is haing a fantastic time.  I hope she forgets about the rat race back home and has a really relaxing time.

I am soooo looking forward to going back to work next week.  It drives me mad being indoors all the time.  I don't actually like my job but I do like the girls that are in the same office as me.  We have a good laugh which makes up for the job being pants!!!  We have a long weekend next weekend too which means I only have to work 3 days next week then I am off for 4 .

When is your next scan due?  Have you met your midwife yet?  

I am going to brush 2 of our dogs to make them look gorgeous before taking them out for their walk.  Now that dh is not here I have to take them out individualy just incase I am pg.

Have a nice afternoon.
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Cooooooorrrrr! You sound like a new SUE!!

So positive and on top of things good on ya Sue, lovely to hear it in your "voice". Urmm loads of   and no sign of AF still, blooming hell I am so excited.  I spose the bms has to last you a good few months so glad you got some in!! ALthough I can't remember the last time we did it!  I think it's as if Oh well we did that time we don;t need to bother anymore.  Now I know why my Mum used to say "Me and ya Dad only did it twice and you and your sister came along!!" Know the feeling!! Eastenders, a cake and a cuppa does it for me ha ha ha  

No fireworks no rockets just a pain in the belly from hell.  I have had another load of shreddies a load of fruit a load on pure oj and still nothing! It's been a week today.  I was going up the hospital this am but the high up pain subsided and it was such a nice day I took myself off to Primark for some summer bots for the holiday, a huge basket full to the brim for £34 what a bargain!! Oh and I thought the brisk walk round the shops would encorage movement, but nothing the only movement was in my purse!  

So when is you REAL day to test? Was it today? When are you going to test next. I can't wait...what if you are?!! What a great welcome home present for dh AND TRACEY!!     

Keep me posted Sue.

Well I better get on and eat some lunch, a little off my food at the moment, which isn't a bad thing I think!  Haven't met the ellusive midwife yet but have to go on 29th April for that and toget my Blue and White folder (I used to hate the girls at my clinic who used to sit there all smug with their blue and white folder) my dh said "When you go for scans put it in a bag so the poor infertility ladies can't see it as it wasn't nice for you was it?" SO true, but in their defence they were only pregnant....I just hated them for it!! God I hope you let me in heaven  

Next scan 1st May I will be just over 12 weeks, but at the moment I feel so concerned as I have such a period pain but it may be just all part of it, who knows with no mid wife to ask!

Gonna get off then Sue, keep up the perkiness and hope you stay perky and reality doesn't hit home tomorrow when you haven't got anyone to moan at and get you a cuppa or pass you the remote!!

Lots of love and a hug Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Nik

Glad to hear you are feeling better.  Shopping therapy is always an uplifter.  I can't believe the 1st May is your 12 week point.  It seems to be flying by.  Not for you though I bet .  I think you should carry your blue and white folder with pride.  The ladies that are at the hospital will understand.  I can't wait to get my folder.  I am going to carry it all the time and pace around like I am really important with it .  How sweet of your dh to think of the other ladies.  Mine would just sit there all smug with himself.  I know what you mean about the bms.  It is just so manufactured at the moment.  It is like we are robots.  Watching Jeremy Kyle brings more excitement!!!!

My test date was today but we haven't got any more tests left and I have pretty much convinced myself it hasn't worked this time so I haven't bothered to buy any more.  I told my dh that is my af hasn't arrived by the weekend then I would buy one and do it again.  Today was 2 weeks since basting which my dr said is still a little early.  I have been to the loo about 50 million times today just to check my af still hasn't arrived.  Fingers crossed we get the result we want   .

We have had really nice weather here today too.  I hope tis is the start of the summer weather.  It is always much easier when dh goes away in the summer rather than the winter.  Although he goes away in November this year for 6 months.  I think that one will be a killer.  Everyone keeps asking me what I am going to do at Christmas time and if I will come back to England.  I feel really guilty putting the dogs into kennels over Christmas so I think I will stay here on my own.  Not really looking forward to that .

Well I am going to take the dogs out for their last pee of the day and climb into bed with my book.
Sweet dreams.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Sue, How's it going, dare I ask...........  

Did you get a good night sleep?  I hope so.

I rang the doctor for some advice on how to get these flipping bowels moving and was told to go back up there immediately! Which we did, when I arrived the doctor was on the phone to the hospital and I was ushered in straight away, I felt quite important (well my bum did!) anyway the up shot is this.  He gave me some glycerin jollop which taste lovely and said to keep up the fail tasting drink and if no rocker launchers by Thursday I have to go to the hospital for a Daddy of all Enemers! Wonderful...although if it makes me feel better they can do what they like.  No he didn't puggle my    this time, I think Monday must have put him off or it was nearly his tea time one or the other!  

My consultant insisted I test 17 days after basting, and my BFN was on the Wednesday which was dead on 17 days! ITS WEDNESDAY TODAY!! Have you got a 99 deutchmark shop?? You know like our 99p shop? That's where I got my tests that I did one a day until the Clearblue one said "Oh for goodness sake YOU ARE PREGANAT WOMAN!" ha ha just an idea, I'm terrible ignore me! I'll have the Dizzy Squirrel telling me off if I'm not careful!

Anyway I have a boiled egg on the bubble as in the past that has given me a movement, I know eggs bind you but not this strange weirdo!

Have a great day and good luck.  Oh before I go, I know you love your dogs but will they know it's Christmas?  Feel like singing the Band Aid Song Do they know it's Christmas?  Come to England and see your folks and eat lovely food, having said that you may be 8 months preggie!   That's a thought, maybe get them to come to you then.  Does that mean dh would be away for the birth, bloody hell!!   Sorry getting a bit carried away!!

The weather is a bit dull here this morning hope it perks up.

Lots of love Nik xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Me Again!!  

Urrrrmmm, did you just the power cut there in Germany?  

Movement?? I think the house just rocked off it's foundations!

No Hospital for me tomorrow, that goodness.  What ever that nice tasting glycerin is, it certainly did the job!! TOO MUCH INFORMATION, but's that's what we're here for isn't it??

Rain and more rain, I think is now the order for the day, it is so dull and chucking it down.

Hey you're not still in bed are you? I think you may be taking this slob lark a little toooooo seriously, only joking it's lovely having all the bed to yourself.

Well better get on and do all the things I should have done since spending the last 2 hours on the porcelain one!  

Take care xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Aaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I have just typed my message and it lost the bloody thing  .

Anyway yippppeeeee the rocket finaly worked.  Maybe it just needed some fuel .  I thought I felt some earth tremors earlier maybe that's what it was .

I couldn't wait any longer to do another test (I am a secret pee stick obssesive) so I took myself off to the NAAFI and bought a twin pack.  I have just done the first one and there is the faintest second line you have ever seen in your life!!!!!!!!!!  I have to keep looking at it to make sure it is not my eyes playing tricks on me.  I am pretty sure it is there but I am not going to get too excited.  I will do the second test on the weekend and just   that we get the same result.  Maybe I should do it on my birthday.  Hopefully it will be a good omen.

I slept ok last night.  Normaly I don't sleep very well when dh is not here but after taking the dogs out for their walks I was knackered so went to bed around half nine and read my book for a bit before falling asleep.  The weather here is gorgeous.  Hopefully it will stay.  Two of our dogs love the sunshine and are layed out on the balcony as we speak soaking up the heat.

I am going to go and make some lunch and then get on with my housework.  I haven't done anything today I have been such a lazy cow.
Lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

SSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH MY GOD..........THAT'S ALL I HAD HE FAINTED FAINTEST FAINTEST LINE THAT IF YOU WOBBLED OFF A CERTAIN SPOT YOU COULDN'T SEE.........HONESTLY.........THEN WHEN I DID THE CLEAR BLUE A FEW DAYS LATER AS YOU KNOW IT ALMOST FLASHED BLUE!!

BLOODY HELL YOU SEE SO CALM AND RELAXED I WISH I LIVED THERE I WOULD BE BANGING ON YOU DOOR!!

CAN'T YOU EMAIL ME THE LINE!!  HAVE YOU GOT A DIGITAL CAMERA!! I SENT THE PICTURE OF MY TEST TO MY FAMILY AND MY MUM SAID "NIK, LOVELY ABSOLUTELY LOVELY BUT WEE WEE ON YOUR DINING ROOM TABLE??" (WHERE I WAS SO EXCITED I JUST TOOK THE PHOTO OF THE STICK ON THE TABLE, NOT VERY HYGENIC BUT I DIDN'T CARE THAT DAY!!

CRUMBS HOW CAN YOU BE SO CALM TALKING ABOUT THE WEATHER AND YOUR DOGS LAZING ON THE BALCONY, I WOULD BE KNOCKING AT THE PREGNANT LADIES DOOR SAYING HA HA I CAN DO IT TOO!!

MY FINGERS AND TOES ARE CROSSED, YOU CANNOT GET A FALSE POSITIVE HOW EVER FAINT THE BUGGER IS!!

SO KEEP ME POSTED, IT'S A MISERABLE DAY.  I AM WAITING FOR DH WHO SAID HE WOULD BE HOME LUNCH, I CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGER MAY HAVE TO EAT HIS TOO!! ONLY JOKING!! SINCE THE EARTH MOVED I HAVE MY APETITE BACK!!

LOTS OF LOVE AND EXCITEMENT NIK XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX     

PS I CAN'T SPELL CHECK THIS SO IT IS PROBABLY FULL OF MISTAKES, WHAT WITH MY EXCITEMENT, THAT DOESN'T HELP!!


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

I just don't want to get too excited just incase it turns out something is wrong.  My hospital appointment isn't until June so I have a while to wait before it can be confirmed.  I just wish Michael would hurry up and phone cause I can't wait to tell him!!!!

How was your lunch?  Have you eaten yourself out of house and home yet  

Lots of love
Sue
xxx
Ps I took a picture but the line is too faint so you can't see it on the picture.  Hopefully the one on the weekend will be clearer and I'll try again


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Sue,

I wish Tracey was here to see how calm and collected you are being.  Coool isn't the word I would describe you but you are being ultra cool!! Did the line et any stronger? Beacause I went back to my ultra ultra faint line and it had gone darker.  I reckon you are, I know you don't want to get too excited but how ever faint, and it would be so so faint, as you would only be about 15 days pg, so you must be.  Do you have to wiggle it in certain lights to see the line? I did, that's why I kept telling myself it was a negative but it wasn't!!

I have had two rolls from my bakery, with chicken sliced cherry toms and mayo in one and salad cream in the other and some Tesco potato chippy stick things (family bag!!) Well it will be a family just not yet!!

Just pooped to the post office, got all the way back to my car and had left my keys with the PO woman!!

Now I am about to do a Shepherds pie and a bakewell tart for pudding....does it seem like I always cook that I seem to type it a lot!! ha ha

Well keep me posted if you're not getting bored with my waffle, I'm just soo excited!

Lots of love still!

Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good morning Nik

Dh finaly phoned this morning at 615 so I got to tell him my news.  He was really shocked and about as excited as me.  I don't think either of us can believe it yet.  He did say he wouldn't be able to sleep now though.

When I did the test the line was sooooo faint but appeared within the first minute.  I had to keep moving it around and study it hard to really see it.  Then it disappeared and I thought my eyes had just been playing tricks on me.  So I thought I'll leave it for a couple of minutes and go back to it which I did and the line had gotten darker and was as plain as day to see.  I still can't really believe it so I am going to test again Saturday morning (if I can wait that long).  I don't think I will really believe it until we go back to the hospital in June.  It is such a long way off though!!!!!  I should be about 8 weeks by then.

Have you got any plans for today?  I have recorded a film so I think I might settle down and watch that once I have done the housework.  The weather isn't too great today.  It is very cloudy.

I texted Tracey this morning to tell her the news aswell.

Got to go and get washed and dressed now.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

F++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++rig it I just lost my post I AM SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Now I have to type it all again and I am in a rush.

I just wanted to say so what shall we say YOU ARE do we think?? I think you are.  Well done you! I bet all you want to do is fling your arms round each other, you will soon.

Hey, tell me to mind my own business.....or don't!

JUNE? At my basting they said when you get a positive, ring us immediately and get it confirmed by your GP straight away as you need the progesterone pessaries for 14 weeks.  You have to take those immediately! So you couldn't possibly wait til JUNE! Will you call someone and ask what they think.  My doctor said under no circumstances, do not miss a dose, so it is very important to take, it keeps the bubba clinging on as it makes the womb lining lovely and thick.  None of my business, as always, bossy cow but something deffo to think about.

I am off to my friends today for lunch so I ought to get on. I could stay and type all day!

Was you leaping up and down when you saw he line a little darker, I was screaming and saying the F word and that!! And kept running round the house up stairs and going back to the "scene of the crime" in the bathroom to keep double checking I was imagining it, the whole time I didn't;t take the test out of the bathroom just in case the line went! All very weird! But It was certainly wonderful, Oh and I was shaking like a leaf!

Have a lovely day and enjoy every minute of it! How many days will you be Saturday, 17? Hhhmmmm that's two more sleeps away, good luck with that one I did 6 tests all in all including the GP confirmation one! Saturday is a long way away in testing terms!!

Well done I am so proud of you how you are dealing with this all alone.  Good on ya Sue.

Lots of love and a big fat Mumma Hug!!

Oh I am sure the universe just didn't want to hear you sing!! Great one


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello

How did your lunch go?  Did you warn them about your mammoth appetite?

Our clinic here do things differently to the UK.  The dr never said anything about having to take any pessaries.  When I phoned up to make the next appointment they said he is on holiday for these 2 weeks but it is too early to go back now anyway so they were happy for me to go back in June.  God I hope everything is ok?!?!?!  

Saturday will be day 18.  I just wanted to leave it as long as possible before testing again just incase.  I think in some ways I just don't want to do it again and for it to be negative.  When I saw the line to start with I jumped up and down and then cried  .  What a big wimp!!!!!  I didn't really know what to do with myself because dh is not here I just paced around the flat after that trying to not get too excited just incase.  My af still hasn't arrived so that has got to be a good sign.  Otherwise I haven't got any other symptoms.  I feel great today.  Yesterday when I went to bed I had a real dull stomach ache and my hips really ached.  I normaly sleep on my front but that made the stomach ache worse so I had to sleep on my side instead.

Hope you had a good day.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxxx

Ps I wrote a huge thread this morning and lost the whole bloody lot.  I hate it when that happens


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi We ate her out of house and home   

Two Ham, Cheese Salad and Mayo Rolls with a couple of mini Cornish pasties and a bag of Walker Cheese and Onion and a big old mug of tea to wash it down with ha ha Yum Yum!!

So Friday is day 17, that is the day are told to test at our clinic.  Lucky you if you don't need these god forsaken pessaries.  That is what is binding me up!   Oh well they obviously know what they are doing, you kind of think you are the only one who has ever been pregnant, it's a strange feeling.  I am so protective already, a man out shopping the other day let the door go on me, I was so annoyed!! For my baby, that is about 2cm long!! ha ha

I just think you are floating round the house like I was in the early days, I envy you it was a lovely feeling.  Now I just take it in my stride although today at my heavily, due any minute pregnant friends' we were talking about her and her birth plan and this and that and she kept asking me stuff and I was like "Oh me? Oh yea I am too" all very weird and surreal still. You forget it's a wonderful feeling when you remember, when I say forget I mean for a matter of minutes.  My dh said the other day I bet you look at your belly in the mirror every day............Yea more like every 20 minutes! Whenever I go into our bedroom I look at my bump in the full length mirror....if only he knew!

So the orange ribbon worked then?! Don't worry about the bouquet of flowers and huge box of chocolates!! only joking!! ha     

So Tracey isn't here to share it all with us, did she text you back? I was going to text her I must say but talked myself out of it.  It's hard to know how people react when you don't really know them very well.  Like you with your neighbour and me with my friend with 5 kids! It's strange.  I bet if you get a total BFP you will make friends with that neighbour, I hope so.

Hey are you like me, won't press the BFP symbol til you know it is for certain? I really was funny about that! As soon as I got it I couldn't wait to press it.

Can you test tomorrow (please)     

I said to my friend today I can't believe how laid back you are talking about the dogs on the balcony in the sun and watching recorded films etc....I was hysterical for about a week. 

Oh maybe we have the hysterics to come when your line is glowing at you.  Remember though...YOU CANNOT GET A FALSE POSITIVE LINE.  My doctor even said you don't need another test, if you get a line, however faint, as it is impossible to have hcg in your blood unless you are in the family way!

Anyway, carry on keeping me in the picture, I love it!

Take care and be careful how you walk the dogs even more so now just in case!

Lots of love Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good morning

Well I tested this morning and the line is even fainter than it was on Wednesday.  So I phoned the hospital and said I had 2 very faint positives and they said to go straight in and they would check it.  They did a test but said it is not clear and I had an internal scan.  She said my endometriem is high as it should be in a pregnancy and she saw a tiny spot which is in the right place and could be a sac but she couldn't confirm it.

I have to test again next week and if it is positive then go back and they will make sure everything is in the right place.  I have done another test since I got home and the line is so faint you can barely see it.  I thought it would of gotten stronger not started to disappear completely.  I am so worried that I have it is over before it even began.  It is just awful  

Hope you have a better day than mine has started out as.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue,

Sorry I haven't been in touch dh has been off today, he had physio so we have been pottering about eating and shopping then eating more!!

What a day you have had, it seems like it is never easy for you, I feel very sorry that, what should be a very happy and exciting time has turned out to be almost a traumatic time.  It certainly isn't over yet, I do believe that, although the wait until your next test will seem like forever.  I really cannot understand how a test cannot be clear at the doctors, although they must know what they are doing.  Did they say a slight line is as good as a true line as it is very impossible to get a false Positive.  Maybe another FF lady may know more are you in touch with any other IUI'ers that may be in your shoes and what there outcome was...is it worth posting and waiting response.  Could help, just a suggestion.  

The dh and his friend is in the pub and said to call in an hour to bring in an Indian   all very well but I hope they don't get carried away and end up bringing it in at midnight!

My bowels seem to be behaving themselves so that's good news.  I have tired this afternoon but we did have a long walk up out high street so hat was to be expected.

Well I will get off, I have a bubble bath running.

I wish you all the positive luck in the world and will keeping  ing for you.  Keep he ribbon firmly in place won't you.

I will be in touch tomorrow.  I hope you have a pleasant evening try and stay focused and keep relaxed.

Lots of love to you my friend Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Nik

Just a quickie to let you know my dh wanted me to test again this morning which I did and it was a BFN.  So now I just have to wait for my period!!!!

I'll come back on later I am going back to bed.

Lots of lve
Sue
xxxx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello

Well I kept looking at that darn test and it is still a very faint positive.  It is about the same as yesterdays one which I think is a good sign.  My back is really sore today so hopefully things are looking up.  I have read loads of threads about low HCG levels and although I haven't had my tested I would say it is very low at the moment.  There are some women that had very low ones and still had a normal pregnancy.  So there is hope for me yet .  I am going to test again Wednesday if my af doesn't arrive.  If it still hasn't arrived by the following week then I think I will phone the hospital again and ask to have a blood test done.

What have you been upto today?  I am quite bored today and have been scrabbling around trying to find something to do.  Dh said he has a stinking cold and in true manly fashion feels totally sorry for himself .

Speak to you later
Lots of love
Sue


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue,

We have had the first real hot day today so have been in the garden all day, dh mowing the lawn, me raking and just sunning it really!! He has nice red legs and I have a nice red face! Which hopefully will tone down by the morning and brown over.  

Oh flipping hell so still no nearer knowing to what's going on with you.  Although a faint positive is better than a strong negative.  Did anyone mention the progesterone to you at the doctors? Did you take it whilst on your 2ww? All the ladies I made friends with at my clinic had to take it and then for 14 weeks after BFP so I wonder why you haven't had it , if indeed you haven't.  

Argh your poor dh, that's all he needs, a cold? or Man Flu?? same thing only they die with it and we plod on!  

My dh got in at about 11pm, last night, little buggar, I had a rough old tea and took myself off to bed for a sulk!!   He's friend is here from Liverpool, who I love but he leads my dh a stray! Well actually they are both as bad as each other! we just had a lovely bbq so that made up for last night I spose.

Well it just leaves me to say I hope you are feeling ok and you aren't too down, will you watch Britains Got Tallent? We will!

Good luck and hoping upon hope that you don't get your af and it's just low hcg levels and you have infact got a mini you happily multiplying inside your little tum!      

Will get off now and mail my Mum and Sister, lots of love and a big   Nik x x x x x x x


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Afternoon Sue,

How's it going, how are you feeling.  Hope you are ok and having a pleasant day.  we have just got in from a huge Boot Sale, it was about a mile square, we saw our neighbour, the one that gave me a lift back from the local shops the other day!! And he said "Oh no, if you get tired give me a ring and I'll pick you up and take you home" dh thought it was hilarious, I won't live that one down, cheeky buggers!!  

Sunday roast day again, and the thought of it...YUK! I have gone off all food that is good for you! Good job I still eat fruit as I wouldn't be getting much goodness at all, I hope I go back to my vege loving self soon!

Anyway, was just a quicky to make sure you're ok and to let you know I am thinking of you.

Lots of love I hope your dh feels brighter today.

Take care Nik x


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYBODY!!   

HI SUE, I HOPE YOU ARE OK, NO COMMUNICATION FOR A DAY OR SO, SO A LITTLE CONCERNED.  I HOPE YOU ARE OK AND HAVEN'T HAD ANY BAD NEWS    FINGERS ARE STILL CROSSED FOR YOU ALTHOUGH, IT WAS HARD WORK, GARDENING TODAY, WITH MY FINGERS CROSSED WITH MY HEAVY OLD GLOVES ON!!

CRUMBS TRACEY HAS BEEN GONE A WEEK ALREADY, HOPE SHE IS HAVING A LOVELY TIME AND IT ISN'T GOING SO QUICK FOR HER.

WELL I HAVE HAD A REAL BUSY DAY TODAY, GARDENING, CLEANED MY OVEN, WASHED THE KITCHEN WINDOWS AND FRENCH DOORS, THEN BOILED UP A JOINT OF PORK AND CHA SUIED IT WITH MARINADE LIKE IN THE CHINESE, WHEN IT GOES RED AND MELTS IN YOUR MOUTH, WELL THATS THE IDEA WHETHER IT WORKS I DON'T KNOW! NOT SURE WHAT TO HAVE WITH IT SO MAY LOOK IN THE CHINESE BOOK FOR A RICE DISH OR SOMETHING...CHIPS!   GOT MY COUSIN COMING AT 4.30 SHE HAS A PRESENT FOR ME...HOW EXCITING!  

WILL GET OFF THEN SUE AND JUST HOPE ALL IS OK WITH YOU/DH.

LOTS OF LOVE AND A HUG NIK XX


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Nik

Well I haven't had a very exciting couple of days.  Everything is fine here.  Went back to work today which I was a bit worried about but it went fine.  No stress which is a big bonus.  Done another test today and it is still a very faint positive so maybe that is all I am going to get and it really is true!!!!!  .

I can't believe Tracey has been gone a week already.  It has gone so quickly.  Hopefully she will come back all relaxed and raring to go.

I have decided that I am going to do another test on Wednesday evening when I get home from work and if it is still positive then phone the hospital and make another appoitment.  I thought my af was going to arrive today but fortunately it hasn't.  So I guess as long as I keep getting the faint line and no af then it can only be a good thing.  It is 3 weeks tomorrow since I had the treatment.

How did your visit go with your cousin?  What was the pressie?  I love getting pressies!!!  How did your chinese meal turn out?  That sounded yummy.  I had left over chicken curry and garlic bread for my tea.  Nothing very flashy about that  .

Well I am going to bed now as I am completely knackered.
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello girls!
Having fab time but can't get any signal on my bl**dy mobile! Have just logged on to try and find out. Sue - is it good news? Have tried to read through and have seen stuff about faint lines......oh I really hope it is.

Felt awful that you'd think I'd forgotten you both, but not very easy to read or rply as am in hotel foyer waiting to get kicked off!!!!!

Thinking off you both and praying it's good news for you Sue.

Lots of love, Tracey
xxxxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning...or afternoon, if you have gone tow to work Sue!

Hope you are well, sorry I didn't log on yesterday. It was a busy one for me.

Oh you must be glad to be back at work surrounded with nice people to take your mind off lines babies and hcg tests!! Probably hard but still try and take it easy because you could be 5 weeks!! What was the first day of your period, so I can look at your due date....oh go on tell me, humour me!! Nosy biiiitttch!! 

I think 50,0001 faint lines must amount to a strong buggar surely!! Are you phoning the hospital/doctor today, go on go on go on, said in that Irish Father Ted kind of way!!

Well the day I was dreading was yesterday, I had convinced myself I wouldn't like the midwife and actually, I was right! She didn't stand a chance she was like my old horrible Maths Teacher who I hated at school, she would be struck off if she still taught now...She used to call the register and when she got to The Chinese Boys' name she used to shout Fiwwip Cheung in stead on Phillip and Silvaaaaaaaaaaaano Flaaaaankie for the Italian Boy Silvano Frankie! She was so racist! She did it for the Greek Boy and so on!! Well this mid wife was her!!    BUT WAS DELIGHTED WHEN SHE SAID "NO I [email protected] BE DELIVERING YOUR BABY, A MIDWIFE LOCAL TO YOU WILL" Thank Goodness, she must have seen the relief in my eyes!!  

I have my big old 35 week pregnant friend coming to me for lunch so we will be eating me out of house and home today! I ought to get off and get myself organised, I have to go into my Bakery and get lots of supplies!!

Will catch you soon Sue, really hope all is well and you have quads growing in your little tum!   I said I would prayer for quads for you didn't I?   I haven't forgotten you willing me to have twins!! ha ha ha 

Lots of love and lots of luck Nik xx   xx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

TRACEY HOW LOVELY GETTING YOUR THREAD.  GLAD YOU ARE HAVING A NICE TIME AND GREAT TO HEAR FROM YOU. SORRY YOU CANNOT GET A SIGNAL ON YOUR MOBIE, THAT IS SO ANNOYING BUT DARESAY THE LEAST OF YOUR WORRIES!  

WELL ALL BEEN FUN AND GAMES HERE WITH SUE, POOR OLD THING! I CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT SHE IS GOING THROUGH, IT MUST BE AGONISING AND TO HAVE TO COPE WITHOUT DH, AWFUL.  BUT SHE SEEMS IN GOOD SPIRITS AND PUTTING ON A BRAVE   BLESS HER HEART. JUST HOPE SHE GETS THE RESULT WE ALL DREAM OF, IT SOUNDS ALL VERY POSITIVE TO ME BUT TIME WILL TELL.  I DO THINK 100 FAINT LINES MUST CONSTITUTE ONE STRONG LINE, SURELY.    

ANYWAY, DON'T SPEND ALL YOUR LOVELY HOLIDAY SITTING IN THE FOYER READING THIS WITH A DUTCH MAN HOVERING OVER YOUR SHOULDER, WONDERING WHAT ON EARTH F F IS!!  

TAKE CARE OF EACH OTHER, CHAT LATER, LOVE NIK X


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Nik

How you doing?  Well I am absolutely exhausted!!!  We have a long weekend off work this weekend thank god .  By 930pm I have to go to my bed because I can't stay awake.

I did my last test today and it is still that faint blue line.  I will have to phone the hospital on Friday and make another appointment.  I think by the time this is all over I will of moved into that bloody waiting room  .  If it turns out it is quads I'll be posting one each to you and Tracey .

How did your visit go today?  Have you got any food left in your house  ?  I seem to of lost my appetite completely.  Is that good or bad?  My af has not made any appearance still so I hope that is a good sign too.

What a shame your midwife isn't too nice.  Did you get your folder and lots of info?  It is soooo exciting.  I really hope that will be me in a few weeks.  I am on day 38 of my cycle.  Too tired to work out when that means my af was sorry .  When is your next scan again I've forgotten?!?!?

Well I am going to go and put my feet up and watch a bit of tv.
Speak to you tomorrow.

Lots of love
Sue
xxxx

Tracey

Glad to hear you are enjoying yourself.  You have got plenty of drama to catch up on .  This is better than Eastenders anyday!!!

Enjoy the rest of your holiday
Lots of love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Sue

He he I think you are over 5 weeks pregnant I really do! 

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow but I am over 12 weeks now.  Tomorrow is the nuchal test where they measure the neck to test for Downs   I am so dreading it.  I am more dreading if I have to wait two weeks for the result...that will be a long wait!

Don't post me a quad whatever you do, I am already worried about having one here for the rest of my life.  My Mum said, "They are there everytime time you turn round, needing feeding, winding, changing" it will be like having two dh's!! ha ha

It was nice Tracey posting us wasn't it, bless her.

Hey I have to get off dh's friend wants me to do him a job on the internet and I am so so tired, I have done nothing but eat all day!! and it's still ongoing!

I think I have been hungry since my 2ww, but ask other ladies in your shoes if they have lost their appetite, worth an ask.

I must say though Sue I am convinced you are pregnant as I just keep thinking you cannot get a false positive however faint, maybe your hcg level is low so they may give you progesterone to get your level up and to thicken your lining.

Better go my land line is ringing, it will be dh's friend chasing me up!!  

Keep me posted my love.    

Good luck and fingers still crossed, your ol' pal Nik xx


----------



## sue572 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Nik

Good luck for today.  I hope everything goes well for you   .

The test I did yesterday actually got clearer and I could see the line without squinting.  I am still not allowing myself to get excited just incase but I think things are looking pretty positive   .

I haven't done much today just my housework and lounging around.  The weather here is glorious.  A friend from work has been helping me take the dogs out so we are taking them at 5pm tonight.  It is really good to get out in the fresh air and have some company.  The walk goes a lot quicker  .  Mind you I am absolutely exhausted by the time I get home.

Yeah it was good to hear from Tracey.  Glad she is having a good time before coming back to the roller coaster ride.

We are suppose to go camping in August but I am feeling quite homesick at the moment so I might see if dh fancies coming back to England for 2 weeks instead.  If we do then we must arrange to all meet up.  Our best friend lives in Canterbury so we will be around your neck of the woods for a few days.

Well I am going to put my feet up and work myself up ready for todays walk.  Let me know how everything went.
Thinking of
Lots of love
Sue
x x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139382.0


----------

